#ubports 2017-08-18
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, we need that!
<tgBot> <advocatux> But that brühwurst is not part of UBPorts Robot 😜
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, hahaha
<tgBot> <aclegg2011> People got stabbed in Finland.
#ubports 2017-08-19
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #293: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/293/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #875: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/875/
<tgBot> UnityEx was added by: UnityEx
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @UnityEx ようこそ
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #99: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/99/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #876: SUCCESS in 0.69 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/876/
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @exar_kun, ありがとうございます
<tgBot> <exar_kun> ;)
<tgBot> <UnityEx> ^^
<tgBot> <garrogarri> English please
<tgBot> <Christopher> 日本語が！
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @ahayzen, Me too! Now maintaining a crate and writing a program.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wwTern8D/5240327887483044157.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @garrogarri, I think we can allow a 'few' sentences back and forth so that people can navigate the UBports non-english community.  what if they don't know where else to go?  If it continues a long time, sure, but it wasnt'. Those are my thoughts.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Yes, let's continue be friendly about these things.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @wayneoutthere, Yes, of course. I was just kidding
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #312: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/312/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #877: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/877/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @wayneoutthere, Ε τότε να αρχίσω κι εγώ να γραφω Ελληνικά; :p
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, I knew it! John is not a native Englishman ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> More like Johannis? ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or Jannis Xd
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Yeap! I'm not. It should be clear to you already :p
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, I guess you know too much :p
<tgBot> <Flohack> Just the normal European similarities ;)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <Nico> @Christopher, Has it been written with the Japanese keyboard of Ubports?? 😀
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Nico, Sadly, it isn't available for my Device yet
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @UnityEx, It was in the canonical images, maybe ubuntu-keyboard-japanese is not in the ubports image?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> I mean the whole OS. It's not out there for the OnePlus 3 yet
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Ah :-)
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @UnityEx, I got arigato, but past that I'm unsure
<tgBot> <UnityEx> The other part is supposed to be "gozaimashita"
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8q6RM7eW/icon_installing.gif.mp4
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> It looks like it is enjoying the update 😂😂
<tgBot> <advocatux> REMINDER: UBports Community Update | August 19, 2017 (20:00) … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_C4B1vjk0
<tgBot> <advocatux> While you're waiting for the Community Update, you can keep yourself entertain listening music from developers related to UBports project like Mister Q or Cibersheep 🤘 … https://www.youtube.com/user/misterqofficial/videos … https://www.youtube.com/user/cibersheep/videos
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or my band: https://soundcloud.com/eternityfrog
<tgBot> <advocatux> I didn't know that! Yeah keep rocking and fighting demons! 🤘😈🎸
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> For the summer chillout I recommend Square One
<tgBot> <advocatux> I'm now listening Last Day
<tgBot> <advocatux> but I'll get to square one
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ everyone gets back to square one. some day
<tgBot> <Flohack> BTW I play bass
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #87: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/87/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #878: SUCCESS in 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/878/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, hey, that's pretty good
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird, thx ❤️
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I am listening on YouTube. Last day 👍 @Flohack others I will listen later
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> It's good 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx ;)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 362x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xiSjG06k/1842540969984064.webp
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Just finished Balls
<tgBot> <YougoChats> last 2 levels were insane!
<tgBot> Leandro Costa was added by: Leandro Costa
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome Leandro !
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack are the alternative API branches for Telegram buildable/testable?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Maybe we can help contributíng
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @nfsprodriver, They are buildable and possibly testable as long as you are already signed in.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> If your not signed in you won't get very far right now.... Proper broken!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Okay, thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Yes please follow the usual guidelines for building telegram on the telegram-app´s README.MD
<tgBot> <Flohack> but then, cd into deps, and in both folders switch tthe branch: git checkout ubports-API29
<tgBot> <Flohack> I will push a telegram-app version with that changes then its easier ^^ - also with added debug flags
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically if you load it onto a device which is signed in you cant lock out yourself
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Somewhere in the build scripts, right? Anyway, I'll find it ;9
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Its in bootstrap.sh where it tells which things to fetch from GH. that should be done with a git submodule ofc
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yep
<tgBot> <Flohack> I hope I can build after the Q&A then I can also make a test build for you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Is it time? … Yes. We are live. … http://youtu.be/3T_C4B1vjk0
<tgBot> <advocatux> Marius got a newbrand headphones 👍
<tgBot> <Ben> :) nice
<tgBot> <advocatux> A priority project should be to fix Marius Internet connection 😋
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> my network is dying!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mtTrnOSc/file_248.mp4
<tgBot> <advocatux> 😂
<tgBot> <Vijay> Status of OTA-2?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Sorry i can't join you guys live this time, i'm sitting at the amsterdam airport gate atm and just listening in for a minute before boarding
<tgBot> <neothethird> I can comfirm that marius' headphones are really comfy
<tgBot> <Vijay> @neothethird, +1
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, Have a good trip
<tgBot> <neothethird> thanks >:>)
<tgBot> <Vijay> No documents about what to do after porting to Halium? Any plans writing it?
<tgBot> <neothethird> i will also add that even though  restructrued text is a little entimidating at first, you get used to it pretty quickly and it's super amazingly powerful
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Q: Any thought on system notifications ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, I´ll take that :)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, ;)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Halium rootfs: http://bshah.in/halium/halium-rootfs-20170630-180343.tar.gz
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip can you demo the current status of 16.04 on any device that you are working?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I believe they are talking about ubports halium rootfs @JBBgameich and not reference
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> ;)
<tgBot> <advocatux> @Alex_WLBI your question has been answered 👍
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> They described it as the one for testing in the stream, so I thought they mean the reference one ...
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> (Sticker, 499x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YnZez117/1221664169871278259.webp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, Nope, he was right
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> A lot of phones for Halium !!!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @JBBgameich, Maybe I'm mistaken though
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Vijay, 16.04 hasn't really changed in the last 4 weeks, nothing super exiting to see
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Is it me or stream is super slow and lagging?
<tgBot> <neothethird> maybe both
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's lagging only a little for me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ubports halium is here http://cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs/ubports-xenial-2107.tar.gz
<tgBot> <Vijay> @neothethird, 😢😢😢😢
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I can watch it smoothely, but only in 480p currently ..
<tgBot> <neothethird> @neothethird, with crappy airport wifi that is
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, your plane is leving in 10 mins?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> leaving**
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's delayed a little
<tgBot> <advocatux> For me is fine other than Marius randomly freezing
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, Does this work with halium hybris-boot or needs Ubuntu boot.img?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @mariogrip, boarding hasn't started yet
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, klm in a nutsheel
<tgBot> <mariogrip> shell**
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> don't get me started on KLM please
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @advocatux, :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> @mariogrip, yeah, i landed at gate B33 and had to go to gate c18, then it was moved to B35 again
<tgBot> <neothethird> so i have been walking a little :D
<tgBot> <neothethird> @rogieroudshoorn, yeah, really nothing royal about it
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> actually the dutch king works as a co-pilot there
<tgBot> * bhushanshah notes mariogrip ignored him.. :-(
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> but that does very little in terms of service or speed
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, wut?
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> he just weighs down the aircraft
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @bhushanshah, @mariogrip
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, hybris-boot works here
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, Well you're developing for mobile 😁
<tgBot> <mariogrip> both works tbh
<tgBot> <neothethird> @rogieroudshoorn, you certainly don't notice it in the way they treat passengers
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, lol
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, Okay
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Me gives up on watching Livestream
<tgBot> <neothethird> @advocatux, i'm travelling with 3 phones and two tablets and none of them are charged... :D
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😭
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Thanks @Flohack ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> np welcome =)
<Mister_Q> :D
<Mister_Q> @mariogrip it was also very entertaining to see you trying to open the coconut xD
<tgBot> <neothethird> the coconut was good, btw
<tgBot> <neothethird> gotta go, boarding starts
<tgBot> <neothethird> cu guys
<tgBot> <advocatux> @neothethird, You need to add a power bank or two
<tgBot> <Flohack> have a nice flight!!!
<Mister_Q> have a safe flight @neothethird
<tgBot> <Vijay> @neothethird, Happy journey!!
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Nice community update, thanks guys !
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, +1
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> yeap ! thanks for all your work !
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Where is my nexus f***?" - @Flohack, 2017
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "I didn't say that! It was Nexus 5, you just didn't hear me!" -@Flohack, 2017
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> On the other hand me is sad because of no updates from @Catsofubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh!
<tgBot> <advocatux> Thank you everyone for the community update
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, you're welcome
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 🐾
<Canaughtor> Can I perform a distro upgrade to xenial in Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Canaughtor, No definitely not. Its not like on the desktop
<Canaughtor> I just installed it yesterday. I am new to this. What are first few interesting steps one can take apart from exploring the appearance store in the phone?
<Canaughtor> app store*
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Flohack, How is it done on mobile platforms?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> If even possible?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Canaughtor, Well basically I use this as daily driver, so for me it fulfils all needs I have for a phone - except some Apps are missing of course, and some websites do not provide webapps. The browser is more or less ok, calendar, clock, etc works, Telegram as a workaround for WhatsApp :) - Depends, what is your need? There are even some terrific games for it
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, Its done by pushing an update from the server. We release over-the-air updates (OTAs) for the rolling updates for core OS and Apps you need to update yourself currently via the Openstore app.
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Basically like in Android?
<Canaughtor> I just like exploring in general. Do you know how to fix that network problem in file manager?
<tgBot> <Flohack> When we are ready, we will provide system images for the next 16.04 core OS release. Probably it works in the same way, comes via OTA
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Canaughtor, You mean this? https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/101
<tgBot> <Flohack> btw I have to move this bug to another tracker hold on
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://github.com/ubports/filemanager-app/issues/1
<tgBot> <Flohack> its that one probably right?
<Canaughtor> Yes. Issue 101
<Canaughtor> It hangs when I go to network and nothing happens
<Canaughtor> I cannot use smb
<tgBot> <Flohack> No sorry to say, as long as the bug is in this state it is unlikely there is a solution.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Might ping @sverzegnassi what he thinks about it
<Canaughtor> Can't I get nautilus working on it?
<Canaughtor> On Ubuntu Touch
<Canaughtor> Instead of this File Manager
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Canaughtor, This could work on a libertine container on one of the tablets. Im not a tablet owner at all. You must understand, all normal apps live in a container, and it is really hard for normal applications like Neutilus to deal with the permissions / security model on the phone. this is probably also the reason for the crash
<tgBot> <Flohack> Dont expect this to be a normal desktop environment with normal applications.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its more close to Android than to a PC
<Canaughtor>  OK. I will keep that in mind.
<Canaughtor> Also, I can I join groups in Telegram
<Canaughtor> *How can I
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Flohack, Is it possible to port it to other devices on your own?
<Canaughtor> For example the ubports group
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Canaughtor, Sorry to say, still working on supergroup support. this week I got a bit closer, but I am still expecting it to be 1 or 2 months ahead. The original client never supported supergroups on Telegram
<Canaughtor> I wish I could also help you guys. But unfortunate I am merely a user.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, You can start, I tried with 2 devices and failed 2 times 😆 - You need not only to be fluent with Android ports but also to hack into the Ubuntu part a lot. So master of 2 worlds :) - But there is lot of infos in our Forum, and then of course in the Halium channel, which is the common device base hopefully for all free mobile OS in the future
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Ubuntu is Debian based
<tgBot> <Flohack> Bottom line what I learned: Android world is a huge hack, and its a wonder that the devices work at all. Every vendor does his own crazy adaptions
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @UnityEx, I'm quite fluent with Debian and Android
<tgBot> <UnityEx> So I might give it a try
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, That´s what I am too. Its the Android world that kills me every time ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> You have to understand, in order to support the phone hardware, the original Android kernel must be used, with all its drivers, plus user space apps need to run in an LXC container side-by-side with Ubuntu. then the container is attached to the Ubuntu system via libhybris to convert all calls back and forth. Its like running a small Android below Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its weird but the only way
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can start reading here: https://forums.ubports.com/category/33/porting
<tgBot> <Flohack> And this you will need: https://halium.org/
<Canaughtor>    Does preload work on Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Flohack, But this means I can run android and Debian applications on the device
<tgBot> <Flohack> pre-what?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, Not really since we only run the very very essential tasks that connect us with the hardware. There is no Dalvik and no other infrastructure.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its ripped-apart Android core lets say
<tgBot> <UnityEx> And ever thought of implementing ART in the future?
<tgBot> <Flohack> whats taht
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Well, let's say it's the successor of Dalvik
<tgBot> <UnityEx> It is in fact
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Since android 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> No. We dont want to be Android. Whats the point of just being a servant to Android Apps then
<tgBot> <Flohack> We got some interest in this project though: https://anbox.io/
<tgBot> <Flohack> Anbox could be a way to achieve basic Android app support for the really really needed things. But dont expect that it is ready, thats more a proof of concept righ tnow
<tgBot> <UnityEx> This isn't my point. My point is to at least make it possible to run both android and Debian applications. It does not have to be in the project but it's still interesting to try it
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Flohack, I agree with thay
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, Haven't investigated on that yet, I will have a look soon
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @UnityEx, separately
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, As I said, Anbox could be a way to do this
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> @UnityEx, A lot of android applications require specific google API's to be present. It is exactly those API's that the privacy aware of us do not want on our devices. So in the end, most wouldn't work
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Hmm. I see.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> Anbox could theoretically allow the entire android ecosystem to run inside its container
<tgBot> <Flohack> And for Debian: We will try to follow convergence ideas. But normal applications coming from the desktop as deb packages: What to do on a phone with it? No touch support, no optimized resolutions etc. They just look  and feel ugly
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> which would gain that you'd break privacy rules on a per-app basis
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> which is still better then having it everywhere, but still
<tgBot> <UnityEx> I believe it's too early for that. UB should first get it's "foothold" in as many different devices possible
<tgBot> <Flohack> We dont want a merge. We are a separate thing. You cant win a coconut by now doing smth that tries to be super android compatible as well as have its own ideas
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> @Flohack, i'd rather have unav then maps inside of anbox
<tgBot> <Flohack> sure
<tgBot> <UnityEx> @Flohack, Sure, it was just an idea for like an optional package for people who really need it
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Kind of like wine
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Anyhow, I'm sorry if I caused any inconvenience ^^"
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i enjoy having discussions like this, so no problem here.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, No its normal that we are being asked about this. But we need to be clear and strong with the vision that the reason is not to make a new container for android. And as we have a hell other things to do, we are happy that Anbox appeared. But tbh I did not take a look for their state
<tgBot> <UnityEx> I also heard that there is the possibility of using android and UB in MultiBoot
<tgBot> <UnityEx> In fact I think people even did that with Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UnityEx, Dont get me started on this ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> It works but not for all hardware and you can easily wipe smth off your phone that might be needed
<tgBot> <UnityEx> I also just saw that the MultiROM is abandoned
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> So what's the current status of halium anyway
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lyokanthrope, Did you watch Q&A today?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> No
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> I've been busy all day
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm there we spent some time talking about this, I recommend you watch the recording
<tgBot> <Flohack> Bottom line: Some devices boot it, but currently we have no 16.04 root fs that is really usable. Like no Apps can be started etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_C4B1vjk0
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> I was more curious about the halium base itself rather than Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah ok. For this I recommend you to follow on their Github and their supergroup
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lyokanthrope, https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues e.g.
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you look on NExus 5, its really missing some important parts: https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/8
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> Fair enough. I'll investigate it more later.
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> was talking to bneo99 about stuff last night, we've both been somewhat out of the loop due to school/work/etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lyokanthrope, Halium is a great thing, but please dont pinpoint them on a roadmap. I hear roadmap here so many times, but this is not a commercial project, plus we are against all odds, since nothing what we do is documented.
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> Oh, I'm not :) I was just wondering what the current state was
<tgBot> <Flohack> Oki. The battery bug for example on N5. Turns out its a weird byte split on the D-Bus that confused the indicator. It was only 1 small byte that was wrong, and it was pending for I think months.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Flohack, Btw... Those failing tests are actually test themself being broken
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> xD
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, 😆
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Flohack, https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/issues/350
<tgBot> <popeydc> @Flohack, upstream decision
<tgBot> <neothethird> dontblamepopey.com
<tgBot> <neothethird> Safely landed at MUC and now looking forward to a long night in various trains
<tgBot> <Flohack> wow
<tgBot> <Flohack> there are still trains 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, I dont like that decision =)
<tgBot> <popeydc> meh
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #243: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/243/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #879: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/879/
<tgBot> Aubyoub was added by: Aubyoub
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, I like going by train, use it a lot
<tgBot> <neothethird> the munich airport is just stupidly located though
<tgBot> <neothethird> one hour to get to the main station
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird, nice, as we said, Munich airport is closer to Berlin 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> They can use it then as a substitute
<tgBot> <mariogrip> UBports team bod meeting in Nergen, Norway
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x852) https://irc.ubports.com/WaTpVgO4/file_249.jpg
<tgBot> <popeydc> Nice
<tgBot> <Flohack> Too few bald heads 😆
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, I need the protecton so my brain do not freze in the norwegian winter hahah :P
<tgBot> <UnityEx> I actually went to a 1 week vacation to Norway 1 month ago 😁
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> One year ago for me. Fister near Stavanger. It's just great!
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we got some Telegram progress:
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/awWKx3yh/image_2017-08-20_00-41-52.png
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UnityEx, Nice!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, :D Im in bergen, so if you come here, hit me up so want meet up for a coffee or something
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Sorry, that's too far for me 😢
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, well if you do :)
#ubports 2017-08-20
<tgBot> <neothethird> Research indicates that my bed is much more comfortable than @mariogrip s couch
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #294: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/294/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #880: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/880/
<tgBot> <AlexMex90> Guess who is getting a Nexus 5... 😏
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip, I could identify @neothethird  and @Flohack who are the other 2 guys??
<tgBot> <aclegg2011> alfred and milton
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #100: SUCCESS in 8.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/100/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #881: SUCCESS in 0.77 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/881/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Vijay, That would be Marius Gripsgård and Ricardo Mendoza
<tgBot> <neothethird> @AlexMex90, Is it me? This is exiting
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vijay, You dont know @mariogrip :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> hard to identify him without the headphones 😊
<tgBot> <Vijay> @DanChapman, I agree with him.. this leads to confusion
<tgBot> <Flohack> His new headphones are awesome
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Hey, I get an error when trying to register at ubweblate
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> ubpweblate.tnvcomp.com is a disallowed historic
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Host
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> It appears after clicking the confirmation link
<tgBot> <Flohack> Uh
<tgBot> <Flohack> We wanted to phase out the old domain but obviously forgot smth
<tgBot> <Flohack> did you use email or some 3rd party provider?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #313: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/313/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #882: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/882/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Andre Büsgen, try translate.ubports.com
<tgBot> <geminis65> When I share the internet with another device at the end of the connection I have to reboot the mobile to connect to the 3g or wifi
<tgBot> <geminis65> Nexus 5
<tgBot> <delijati> is there a nexus 7 (2013) build ?
<tgBot> <UnityEx> Only legacy
<tgBot> <delijati> hmm crap
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #88: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/88/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #883: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/883/
<tgBot> <advocatux> Question for @wayneoutthere or @exar_kun what's the recommended new URL to subscribe to the audio cast?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @advocatux, I theory, it would be here: https://www.audiomack.com/artist/ubports/feed , but it needs to be enabled by @Mohannes
<tgBot> <advocatux> OK Thank you 👍
<tgBot> <exar_kun> and there should be something new up there in the near future
<tgBot> JavierPuche was added by: JavierPuche
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @JavierPuche !
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere @exar_kun I love your guys podcast!! Amazing!!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #244: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/244/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #884: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/884/
<tgBot> hacker_ferox was added by: hacker_ferox
<tgBot> <Flohack> Bom Dia!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Ah... another fellow musician... The future is getting brighter in UB-Land...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, lol :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The irony is not lost on me that Canonical didn't include documentation to create the UITK documentation
<tgBot> <mariogrip> well, you don't have a cat @neothethird that wakes you up
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```error: Environment variable 'BLD' undefined … Environment variable 'BLD' undefined … Aborting```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> but... what is BLD?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> BLD stands for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, blue light diode
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> *hides*
<tgBot> <mariogrip> hahah :Å
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> silent anger
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4uipdho3/343647892495401116.webp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```excludefiles += $BLD/../src/imports/Components/1.3/PageWrapperUtils.js```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> But bld looks like abbreviated BUILD
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `BLD=.`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, lol, to lazy to type BLD
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's see what happens
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, that was it!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, I see what you did there..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `BLD=. qdoc ubuntu-ui-toolkit-qtcreator.qdocconf` … Did a thing!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, hahah
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @UniversalSuperBox, Why do you want to use Banana Laser Dildos?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> slightly less silent anger
<tgBot> <mariogrip> *goes back to programming*
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Blue laser diode reminds me of space team game
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @delijati, I have this one too.  Except!  I found out that there may be TWO versions of the 7: one which can be flashed to UT and the other cannot.  I have the 'cannot' one.  :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, Is it because you are banned and the inner angst drives you to listen?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, pretty much :P No really I do love it!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm 'working on something right now'.....
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @wayneoutthere, He's a rebel
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @wayneoutthere, Is it a beyblade?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, U not a sleep yet? too late for a englander
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and @exar_kun is having an audiocast/RSS breakthrough day... we're thinking bigger picture on this stuff and will probably ask some questions to some of you smart people one day
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @mariogrip, Shush, I got home at 2:30 am last night so shush
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ChloeWolfieGirl, No.  I'll give you a hint though: it starts with an "A" and the last part is "CAST"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, ohohoh such a bad ass
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> So, I see that Garden of Grip got himself a brand new headset?  That's highly annoying.  It was so awesome with that white thing.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Ablacast?
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @wayneoutthere, Atari dream collections for DreamCast?
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @mariogrip, That's me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> A ChromeCast?
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> AND I DIDNT EVEN GET LOST
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, wut is this! did you use gps this time?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ChloeWolfieGirl, hey... I have an original Atari with a bunch of games I'm thinking of selling.
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @mariogrip, Did I heck
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @wayneoutthere, Never had an Atari, but I have a dreamcast
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, well, I can tape it back up
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> Got a lift from people who live in Portugal though :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, you got an elevator for free? where are you gonna put that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 989x571) https://irc.ubports.com/CiIHfK7Q/file_250.jpg I, uh... I did it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, http://www.flat-living.co.uk/images/pages/page801.jpg
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @mariogrip, I'd say a nasty word, but we're in the UBports supergroup
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ChloeWolfieGirl, You're such a polite brit
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, why? Im such a nice guys and all
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @UniversalSuperBox, Why thank you Dalton.
<tgBot> <ChloeWolfieGirl> @mariogrip, Don't make me bite my thumb at you.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ChloeWolfieGirl, Love you too :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x725) https://irc.ubports.com/mAcd1Ktx/file_251.jpg UBports installer can now handle OEM lock :D
<tgBot> <advocatux> @mariogrip, That looks great!
#ubports 2018-08-15
<lpotter> quiet in here...
<mariogrip> hey bot
<mariogrip> welcome back, and plz dont get banned
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> this way test
<mariogrip> works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, Yes actually
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x621) https://irc.ubports.com/3uwpO6Uk.png Image test for irc bot
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> 👀
<thrrgilag> :)
#ubports 2018-08-16
<ubptgbot> Hpag was added by: Hpag
<ubptgbot> <Hpag> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Hpag> Is ubuntu touch still at 16.
<ubptgbot> <Hpag> [Edit] Is ubuntu touch still at 16.04? Or it is 18.04 now?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> it's almost in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Hpag> Cant you guys just update it to 18.04 armhf version?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it was that easy, it would be done several months ago. :)
<ubptgbot> <Hpag> :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Hpag, No because a lot of the phone stuff was removed from 18.04 already.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Javacookies for your Tagatuos app, do you have any plans to cater for in-app currency conversion?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan, you mean just for converting? … I'm doing something right now called Travel Mode … you can set a temporary currency so that you can add your expenses on that currency and automatically converted on your home currency
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it won't be released anytime soon though 😅 … I just started it but I'll be able to test it fully this September when I get to Frankfurt 😉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yep. Ok that sounds promising. For now I have to stick with Libreoffice Calc spreadsheets.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if you really want a full on conversion feature, just file a bug in github and I'll consider it in the future 👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Temporary currency sounds good though, but I'm at work right now.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Guys, I have a FP2 on 16.04 devel. Yesterday I got the ota4 welcome screen. It showed me updates for ALL my apps, then a whole bunch of firmware updates, but those didn’t download, so I ended up skipping them. Then it said it was done and dumped me on the lock screen, but there I got stuck.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The lock screen is not accepting touch input. The top panel is there but won’t come out, the unity launcher won’t appear.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, The issue is fixed now, please follow this instructions https://forums.ubports.com/post/11470
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, [Edit] The issue is fixed now, please follow these instructions https://forums.ubports.com/post/11470
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Thanks, but slight snag, I don’t have a pc at hand, let alone one with all the tools installed
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Would a factory reset from recovery be useful?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've never tried such thing but I don't think it would be useful
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Anyone here knows of the factory reset deletes /home or not?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Afaik a factory reset puts the phone as it is brandnew, that means it deletes all data
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> :(
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Does anyone know if mtp connection works in current state?
<ubptgbot> Andresgiordana@gmail.com was added by: Andresgiordana@gmail.com
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems a bad idea to use an email address as ID. A spam attractant for sure!
<ubptgbot> <Andresgiordana@gmail.com> Fwd from Andresgiordana@gmail.com: https://abogadoslowcostag.com/pedro-sanchez-incumple-la-constitucion/ … ¿LA CONSTITUCIÓN SE RESPETA SIEMPRE?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's a spammer account itself :) … (banned)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @YougoChats, Did you set up SFTP file exchange maybe?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> With this you could access it without working display...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> At least, if you set up SSH-keys.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Nope
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Only adb or mtp.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Wasn't it possible to access /home in Recovery-Mode?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, I did 99% suspect that, I have to admit 😉
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @ignorare, When you have a pc with adb at hand, yes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I lack both
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Hmmm shit...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I want to create SSH-access to my N5, anyhow it fails and I don't know what I am doing wrong. 😊
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> SSH-key-pair on the notebook is created. When trying to send the public key to the N5 it says: ```ERROR: ssh: connect to host ubuntu-phone port 22: Connection refused```
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] SSH-key-pair on the notebook is created. When trying to send the public key to the N5 via ```ssh-copy-id``` it says: ```ERROR: ssh: connect to host ubuntu-phone port 22: Connection refused```
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Do I have to switch something on before?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] Do I have to switch on something before?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> paste full command plz
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @vanyasem, ```ssh-copy-id -i /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa_ubuntu_phone phablet@myphonename```
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> okay, good. i thought you were missing the `phablet@` part
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> This worked fine on M10, but on N5 it complains. 😁
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Hmmm - what could be the mistake?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> even ```ssh phablet@myphonename``` in CLI brings "Connection refused"
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I guess I forgot something small, but I don't remember what. 😁
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Do I have to activate SSH-access in UT somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> android-gadget-service enable rndis … android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Cesar_Herrera, I knew something was missing... 😂
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> And how can I become root in UT-terminal?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> su requires some password, but I don't know which one?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> sudo su
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> The same password as starting the phone.
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> How is rc on this Wednesday any bugs I want to upgrade
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @ignorare, You don't need to be root to enable ssh.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Cesar_Herrera, Ah no, I know. 😊 I just want to change the hostname as well.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> But ```sudo hostname newname````does not work somehow.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] But ```sudo hostname newname``` does not work somehow.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] But ```sudo hostname <newhostname>``` does not work somehow.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> passwd
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Got it! Should be ```hostnamectl set-hostname <new-hostname>```
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @ignorare, Ok. Didn't know it.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @ignorare, Maybe I'm missing something, but AFAIK ssh in UT requires keys for authentication. So using ssh to copy the key that is needed to use ssh seems a bit odd to me.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> To automate ssh setup I created a script that sets up everything via adb: https://github.com/Ingo-FP-Angel/enablessl
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, Not rndis. You do not way to enable that most likely. It disables mtp and makes the phone a USB network device
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> did you guys see the reddit thread with the purism dev image?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah - not sure UBports has a mainline image/channel/setup though
<ubptgbot> Pitterr was added by: Pitterr
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, I have this from Mattias Apitz's book. Bu I don't know the details.
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Is the 1st Gen pebble compatible with UT?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zack123, You might try Asteroid OS for that
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @zack123, https://launchpad.net/rockwork
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> this is the old page of the proyect but there you have the supported devices with rockwork
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> there is the current page of the rockwork proyect … https://github.com/bhdouglass/rockwork
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, [Edit] I have this from Mattias Apitz's book. But I don't know the details.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is there any way, any way at all to make UT skip the setup wizard and just boot?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Without external tools, since i have none available
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, not without being able to access `/home/phablet` and modify a file under it, no. so external tool is required
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> So my FP2 is screwed until I get back from holiday in a week and a half
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Ewz3HOjS.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> please don't use devel on your daily phone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I like to live dangerous: )
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] I like to live dangerous :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, as long as you accept the teams and conditions. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Terms
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you should accept the team too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more things need teams and conditions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and less giving up constitutional rights in favor of binding arbitration
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> And accept you have to type at a rate of two buttons per second on your spare LG E610
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder how fast i could type on a textblade, once i got the layout configured how i want it, and learned how to type on such a small thing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Waddayagonnado ¬_(^-^)_Г
<ubptgbot> Greenman64squid was added by: Greenman64squid
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> hello everybody. a friend notified me about this group's existence and the fact that Ubuntu Telephone OS is not really dead. Very cool!
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> I hope I can put it on my telephone one day
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greenman64squid, It is not only not dead but very alive 😎
<ubptgbot> SniperTelegram was added by: SniperTelegram
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> awesome.
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Hey guys, i haven't really been following this group that much … What are the latest news and new apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samuele963, follow @ubports_news i think for those sorts of updates
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> It's mostly for q&a announcments thougj
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> [Edit] It's mostly for q&a announcments though
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Not much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's for news. this group is for more general chat about ubports. not for announcing news and new apps.
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Yeah.... I mean, it would be cool to have a group with tl;drs about new stuff
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> you also can take a loon on https://open-store.io/ to see the news and updates apps
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Oh, cool!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, latest apps show up at top of open store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least on the web page. not sure about the app
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> by the way IMHO, maybe the bestway to know how the development is going is take a look to the summary of the questions and answers  … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/ubuntu-touch-q-a-3 … you also can take a look to the blog in the same page
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Ok, that sounds interesting! Will definitely check it out
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @samuele963, https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome have a look here as well
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @samuele963 if you don't find an answer in the link Josu gave you, or in our FAQ, you can post your question here https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1571/q-a-34-this-saturday-18-08-at-19-00-utc for the next Q&A
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Ok, thanks for the help!
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/g2Xel70S.png
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Hi everyone. Apologies if already covered above, but my M10 is hanging at this screen since the update on 16.04dev yesterday. This is the screen after updates. Any ideas if I can rescue without reflashing? (Reboot didn’t help)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> (I liked the new startup screens though!)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can you connect via adb/ssh?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Good idea, I’ll try that as soon as I can. Thanks. … Has anyone else reported similar issues?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, everyone who is using devel
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Ah 😄 and using adb was a way round it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want something more reliable, it's highly suggested to use RC channel instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fiona C, well, you need to swtich to RC, or i think maybe tweaking the "wizard has already run" file might get past it, but i don't recall the file, or what value would need to be sest
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Okey doke
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or reinstall todays devel without (!) wipe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you don't need to wipe to switch to rc either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it fixed in devel then?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, How do I switch without wipe/reinstall today’s?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, Please see this https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1574/august-15-devel-channel-update-renders-your-device-unable to see how to change to RC or stay in devel channel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The issue is fixed now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fiona C, if you can adb/ssh, you can use `systemimage-cli` tool on the device to upgrade or switch channels
<Elysium3301> Is it a bad idea to run Libertine on 15.04? Is it even possible?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Elysium3301, it's possible. though it doesn't work on nexus 5
<Elysium3301> What will happen if I try it on Nexus 5? Will it break stuff or just not work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just waste storage space, and apps just crash on start there, on 15.04
<Elysium3301> Oh alright, in that case I'll keep my hands off it. :)
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee, Thanks!
<Sander^home> Looks like theres something happening with the ubuntu phone gmail api, its only allowing about 4 big images at the same time to send mail with attachments.
<Sander^home> in two bulks, 8 images works.
#ubports 2018-08-17
<ubptgbot> Levis Raju was added by: Levis Raju
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> I am trying to make it work on Redmi 2 Prime / Wingtech wt88047
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> I am a complete newbie
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> I am following the halium guide
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @Levis Raju, @halium for halium question :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> good luck!
<ubptgbot> Paul Reiter was added by: Paul Reiter
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> Thnx bro and thanks for giving me the gp link
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> I need help installing Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> How to apps via libertine
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> [Edit] How to install  … apps via libertine
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Which error bugging progress is going on in 16.04???
<ubptgbot> Gerard Arnau Codina was added by: Gerard Arnau Codina
<ubptgbot> <Gerard Arnau Codina> Good morning. Would anyone recommend me a 2017/2018 smartphone to try to port halium and ubports to?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gerard Arnau Codina, Hi, I can't recommend you an exact device model but maybe you can take a look at the current porting efforts in progress and see if you can help with any of them? https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues
<ubptgbot> <Gerard Arnau Codina> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Installed 16.04  … No new changes and bug fixes  … Better stick with 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Is there the same sms-app bug under 16.04 such as 15.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6yopiQBE.png
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Still Shame bug
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PartTimer, Please, don't tell lies. I could remove your post but I think it's better to leave it to show your poor troll attempt. … Anyone can check here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones that more than 128 bugs has been fixed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Consider this a warning too. If you keep trolling, you'll be banned again
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> @advocatux, Iam talking about visual bug
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Camera bug, browser render bug calender bug, notes app bug, message bug,ete
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> [Edit] Camera bug, browser render bug calender bug, notes app bug, message bug,etc
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can help fix any bug you don't like
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> @advocatux, Iam already helping
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche, I don't know about what bug are you talking exactly. Can you link here the bug report? Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PartTimer, Then you know that fixes don't happen by magic
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> @advocatux, And warning me don't help either
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, I know, because you have been warned and banned several times, and here you are again making false claims and wasting everybody's time
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Admit it
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @advocatux, When i edit the search-field at the sms-app, the search-results are overlapping and unuseable. Sorry for my bad english. 😊
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche, Don't worry, English is not my first language either :) … Ah, I see the issue now. Wait a sec, please, I'm going to test it in my xenial device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche yes, I'm seeing that issue in a BQ E4.5 (16.04 devel) too. Do you know if it's reported already?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @advocatux, I can't find the correct bug-report-website for sms-app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm seeing now that most sms related issues are reported in the main bug tracker https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+sms
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I write an report
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, thank you Lorenzo!
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/2
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @advocatux, Confirmed
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, I believe the bug has been there since Canonical days
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe someone here has to step up to fix it 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, and it seems the main issue is that that app doesn't have a maintaniner
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Yep, and it seems the main issue is that that app doesn't have a maintainer
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Javacookies, The search - function was already fine here. I see the bug since a few weeks.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, Oh, I see a volunteer!! 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you know what? I think I can if it's a simple QML file and not C++ :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, I believe in you! You can do it!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> tell me the path of the SMS qml files...I'll check it directly on my Nexus 5 😜
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> messaging-app is a deb right?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I think so
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> found it 😀
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 993x326) https://irc.ubports.com/ztXXrvkt.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/ You're the man!
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> @advocatux, no-one would ever guess - from all the posts I've read, so compliments to you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @markvesime, Thank you! 😊 … (Spanish is my first language)
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> ...on the other hand, Samuel Beckett wrote beautiful French but spoke it with a strong Dublin accent....that part is harder!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, that's right. I even speak Spanish with some Southern accent 😆
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 611x222) https://irc.ubports.com/OWJyz0u0.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm x forwarding and I got an sms and this showed up … didn't know this is supported LOL
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's even on top of my qt creator window so not sure who displayed that...maybe the x server itself even though I chose to have separate windows
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I meant that's on my desktop if that's not clear 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, you're running notification-daemon somehow on the device i guess, and it got the notification over dbus
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> coool
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, that seems what happened...I even tried it again and called my phone LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux, this bug is more complex than I thought 😅 … it's kinda badly written? … it just hides non-results by setting the height to 0....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1217x532) https://irc.ubports.com/qM4JiCFv.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, No idea. Have you asked in the App Dev group?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not yet....but I'll do when my brain goes to a dead end 😂
<ubptgbot> nomadologist was added by: nomadologist
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nomadologist, Hi Yulugi, welcome to UBports! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, so did you ban that person again?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're banned now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They left on their own accord but now they can't come back
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or join any groups, really... … The "Report Spam" check when you delete a message is a catch-all "broke Telegram rules", and I'm pretty sure that using multiple accounts to evade bans is breaking Telegram rules
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So check that box and it further restricts their account so they can't damage other groups
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/8Nrp6zT4.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Good news!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but I still think the search needs to be rewritten...is it really okay that the search process happens for each list item? isn't that slow?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies yeah, I knew you're the one to carry this mission to complete success! Kudos!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, Yep, probably, but you can tag your solution as good enough :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i don't know what exactly it's doing there, but yes, actual search should probably be implemented in the backend, not as a javascript filter function inside the QML
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, Well... is it slow?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I can't say yet because I only have a few on my Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'll apply my code on my bq E5 and see how it handles 3 years of messages 😀
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have a fan at hand, just in case 😋
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just applied it there (Thanks Seabass 😀 ) … and yeah it is slow, the results show almost one by one and takes a lot of time before it seem it's finished
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh well...the messaging app has always been really SLOOOOW on my bq E5 in general.....that's why I want a new powerful phone 😀
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm actually surprised that the search function is quite good...it searches all your messages and when you open the thread you get to that point already
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh well.....I'm going home now...my "work" is done here 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, Yes, enjoy a big glass of your favourite beverage to celebrate a well done job
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, Kudos @Javacookies you made a great job! If you don't mind when I'll be back from holidays I'll ask you how to change the code for a core app and update the app on your phone....I didn't succeeded up to now but I'm a newbie at these things...so probably I didn't understand the whole process
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-news-17th-august-2018/7618
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Desktop … There’s a recent announcement by lubuntu that they plan to migrate to using Mir: “… We are going to do this by porting Openbox to use the Mir display server, Drew DeVault’s QtLayerShell, and other associated bits.” A great choice! … Phone … One of the UBports developers has started work on updating their “android”2 M
<ubptgbot> ir platform to the current version of Mir. … When complete this will enable them to run a modern (Wayland capable) Mir on the phone with obvious benefits to their goal of supporting desktop applications.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> \¤/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> awesome news!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mattbel10, it's easy if it's just qml apps because you don't need to recompile, just save and run😉
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and also, note that what I did is not advisable, I directly modofied my messaging app files 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's ok for testing a thing or two, but not how fixes are applied
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> needs a PR on github :)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, Oh straight on your phone? How is so? I thought there should be an executable file somewhere to be compiled... isn't it the case? And if there were some C++ files and not pure Qml?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10, C++ would require recompiling. Or so would a C++ app that embeds QML as resources, rather than loading QML from disk
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, I'll do that when I get home 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> some app still have qml files even though they have C++ bits, those QML files can be easily modifed though mostly are just for UI logic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really, the answer is "it depends"
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, Gotcha! Thank you for the hint to both of you :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the real answer for all questions is "it depends" 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> blame Heisenburg
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, That, and '42' 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> speaking of which how much storage space/ram does the bq e5 have?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hehe nice one
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> funny thing about 42.....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> "it take 42 folds of paper to get to the moon"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, not 42
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lmao
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @Fuseteam... On but off topic. What do you like to do? I see you around all the time but I don't know terribly much about what you're passionate about
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha i would like to use ut as my work device i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm kind of passionate/pondering building a keyboard for ut that would able to input all of unicode i could say the biggest hurdle there would be the different script as far i can picture it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm called passionate for finger binary and i help out with promoting donghua as well
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but in the context of this group i'm rather passionate in supporting unity and ut tho i have no idea how i can support yet as i have no means to do so monetarily i only have student level experience with java c++ and web dev langs
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm currently looking for a good phone that i can afford to get experience flashing/porting ut touch to it i'm considering the nokia 1 but that doesn't have an unlocker yet and has half the resources needed, other devices i'm considering are the pro5 en the m10 but i don't think i can afford either just yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly I wouldn't buy a phone just to port it on that budget
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, the existing OSK can handle all of unicode just fine i think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, So you don't have any Ubuntu Touch device?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw i also am interesting in "cleaning up" scopes but yeah haven't had the time to study the code just yet hehe c̶l̶e̶a̶n̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶c̶l̶e̶a̶n̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶o̶m̶e̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶f̶u̶l̶l̶
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tldr; promoting programming porting finger binary!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> uh no not at the moment
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and i'm referring to an unicode input method not that many people need access to all 128000 characters hehehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eww scopes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, well sure. there are definitely some improvements that need to be made to the keyboard to make it easier to switch languages and such.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> two reasons i'm in love unity is basically convergence and the hud btw hehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and well ubuntu12.04 was the first linux i tried it stucked ever since am on 16.04 at this point because i refuse to upgrade to 18.04 due to lack of unity ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sounds like a good starting point for me hehehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, unity is still in 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah i was thinking that too but uh yeah my phone needs replacing hehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, also lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, yeah but i don't have enough experience switching DE's at this point so i'd rather test installing it somewhere first before upgrading which leeway i don't have atm :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to switch
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, that is definitely getting OT :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but yeah so far i'm been getting or trying to get a mental image of how things work, what it could use/need and how i can eventually help with code ofc hehe cause that what i like to do hehe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, Can I PM you?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> All the issues are completed for backlog as well as OTA-4.. what's the expected date for OTA-4??
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @technicalbird, In https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones currently says «Due by August 31, 2018», so if there isn't a change of plans... 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wut 👀
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @advocatux, Why need to wait? When you completed all the work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> stuff has to be tested
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fixed issues are not the only improvements
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> More over OTA-5 is the one which will be next OTA for 15.04..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, now there's a QA testing to see everything is working properly
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Isn't the issues are closed after QA TEST??
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Issues are closed to move to QA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, you test the individual issues then, not the devices as a whole
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll find the docs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here you go: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/about/process/issue-tracking.html#bug-lifecycle
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But yes, full system functionality testing is also needed and it's difficult to rally people around that until you're nearly ready to release
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @technicalbird, We have multiple layers of testing. The developer needs to test himself. But as we saw with the wizard bug this week, not all issues are found by the devs themselves.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also not all devs have all devices at home
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Testing is a complicated matter for such a variety of devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also string/ui changes require translation/docs changes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> altø altø wik
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well looks like we have quite a Q & A to look forward to tommorow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, @Fuseteam impatient ping
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Ok.. I had different understanding of issue closure!! Now it's clarified..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also i totally forgot to open that nexus 5 issue :-/
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> So now the question would be what's the cooling period in the sense? How many days you want to wait before next OTA?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, the "close/open" binary form of GitHub is annoying. That's something that Launchpad got right, issue states at a glance.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, lp still lacked some stuff there. github has nothing. i'm not sure what gitlab has. and JIRA is great for masochists
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Github has the kanban system, though, which we use to say when things are in QA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/projects/3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hm?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Just to clarify: … * QA -> Quality assurance … * Q&A -> Questions & Answers (Live show)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, That for me? I'd like to PM you about things pertaining to my questions earlier
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh right, at least it has a kanban i guess, but ick
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And no, I don't barge on PMs anyone who's about to ask
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the fact it's not integrated with the issue tracking is not nice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have automation that moves things to QA after they're closed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oki feel free to do so 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the status of an issue in the board is shown on the issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, right, but the status of the issue on the kanban is not visible in the issue itself. so it's not integrated.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ye it is
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> is it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/296
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 367x494) https://irc.ubports.com/T4r0tLZG.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now, that bar isn't how far the issue is along the board
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw i think rodney was reffering to the issue list under........issues lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's how far the project is to completion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's also a really tiny bit of text to look for amongst all the noise on the issue page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> compared to the massive red [CLOSED] badge right under the issue title.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i guess moaning about github is offtopic :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, well, issue list, searches, etc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha true
#ubports 2018-08-18
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi I'm also passionate with UT and stuffs and I currently don't have a UT device at hand but I'm interested with PRO 5 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, You seriously don't have a device?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like... How?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL sorry, of course I was kidding..I just got the sense that you're thinking of giving him a device 😝
<ubptgbot> Mortifer33 was added by: Mortifer33
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> did i miss something weird 👀
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not really
<ubptgbot> <apersononearth> Hello evedybody. Please. I want to install Ubuntu touch on sony z ultra. What can i do it :D thank!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Supported devices are in the group description, Ubuntu Touch can't be installed on an unsupported device without a port. If you've built Lineage OS before (or want to learn), you can try porting to your device using Halium: https://docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <apersononearth> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank Admin. Im very poor computer...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ScPYS223.png and since I'm there already......might as well....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> one problem though...why did they have to make the color of the message bubble complicated? what are sci files? looks like images but more than that?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies disclaimer: idontknowwhatImdoing.gif :D … Have you taken a look to https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/qml/tutorials-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette ?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Who's on the lineup for the Q&A tonight?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Dame Vera Lynn
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That'd be one hell of a cameo.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, Wonderful, she promised me we'll meet again 😆
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> I wonder if the Moto G 2 port will work on a Moto G 3.....
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Probably not
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Certainly not. Similar numbering systems do not mean they are similar inside. In practice, they would have to be identical inside
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @samuele963, Completely different hardware, won't work. Don't try it.
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Same screen, isn't it
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Obviously not relevant
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> @Lyokanthrope, Of course I won't haha
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> I do have a G2, but the lcd, glass and digitizer are broken … And it's bricked
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> And I think I threw a rock at it as well
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux, unfortunately, they did not used simple palettes....for an unknown reason, they used images as backgrounds of message bubbles
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> although they could have equivalents in the default palettes 😩
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FD8KFItX.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It seems the devs of that app were way too creatives
<ubptgbot> <balcy> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zFqzM5tv.webp
<ubptgbot> <balcy> oops wrong click
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, best to minimize changes per branch/PR. if you want to fix something else too, it's better to file a separate issue for it, and make a separate set of changes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/BCGT1qY0.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, yeah, I checked the open issue for the messaging app and this one is I guess the 2nd easiest 😄
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol tuxie i like that picture
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> hey in the ubports recovery is there a way to reinstall android
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Mark Mullins, Follow the usual procedure with fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> thnks
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> What phone?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ahead of the Q&A, I figured I'd ask my question so the team have time to read the link and prep. Will be particularly interested if Jan/NeoTheThird who proposed this change, is participating tonight.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/782#issuecomment-413009464
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> dobey is sceptical of the change and given his justifications and special case status for Libertine, I'm inclined to agree with him. In the light of this, will the team reassess the proposal for this change and possibly cancel it if they agree that this idea wouldn't end up being an enhancement of how Libertine's UI is current
<ubptgbot> ly implemented?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Can you give me the install group telegram url please ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Thanks !
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, I don't think it's good for discussion live since that's inherently one-sided
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Why inherently?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There's an argument for both approaches I would have thought. Even though I'm for one of them.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just can't see it making compelling content. Nothing against the discussion, but us rehashing our thoughts on it will just cause a bunch of tuneouts...
<ubptgbot> PJ O was added by: PJ O
<ubptgbot> <PJ O> Hey guys! I'm trying to boot Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5X by following the porting guide. I'm at the point where I need to SSH into the device; however, I cannot log in for the password claims to be incorrect, despite it being correct. Is there a way to fix this?
<ubptgbot> <PJ O> It says "Permission denied, please try again" and after 3 times "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you can't use password in UT, you have to add your PC's public key to your phone's authorized keys
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, this is a port
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can join @ubports_porting for more help on that, PJ
<ubptgbot> <PJ O> Ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, well I'll add my support to dobey's comment on the issue page instead. I hope Jan and the rest of the team are considering the concerns involved there.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Although on the other hand, when you say "rehashing our thoughts on it", I'm not sure that this specific issue has been raised in the Q&A show itself.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, so, the app drawer already shows the combined view. but the problems still exist in it. we never got around to working out how best to fix them, given that the project got dropped
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm not sure if this ambiguity is present for everyone but I meant dobey the guy who commented on github (maybe he's here too?), rather than yourself, Rodney, who has that handle on Telegram. Sure you probably knew that though.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can you share a recent screenshot of the drawer and the combined view?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i'm pretty sure i know who i am
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I know, but just in case anyone else was confused :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it sounds like you're the one who is confused
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Wait, you're saying this guy is you?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jL09lzS1.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the screenshot was not necessary. yes that is me of course, who else would it be
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We are live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE9b75Qf4JE
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well excuse me. I thought I recalled that your account on github had the same Blade Runner avatar, and I also didn't connect it with you because (and I mean nothing negative by this) it had proper use of capitalisation, whereas here on Telegram you don't use those.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But yes, that's clear now, and thank you for clearing it up for me/others.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram is not so formal
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right, but some people choose to be. This is pretty inconsequential though.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Marius has the chills :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Music video to celebrate OTA-4's imminence and the team's incredible work:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IYh4yxDqpqI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not a magic hat, it's a top hat
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Question to the team but also the community at large: has anyone tried testing Yalp in Anbox on UT, and in particular the claims that many apps it offers as apks )which derive from the Google Play Store) can actually run without Google Play Services?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the hat of an earl
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Question to the team but also the community at large: has anyone tried testing the Yalp store in Anbox on UT, and in particular the claims that many apps it offers as apks (which derive from the Google Play Store) can actually run without Google Play Services?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> watch The Libertine and you'll understand
<ubptgbot> Pajlow was added by: Pajlow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The ringtone I was gushing about on stream: https://soundcloud.com/outer-passage/voyager-i?in=outer-passage/sets/ut-ringtones
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> 80MB is about 20MB smaller than the footprint of Docviewer on Vivid, I think? Cool.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @malditobastardo made this wonderful gem. :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1477/dekko2-developer-community-thread/28
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nice ringtone. Panpipes are often BAMF. Well done @malditobastardo
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I get Synthwave vibes from this portfolio, and that means I've got a lot of love for your work :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I was super amazed with the wholesome "Feel" that the full set has - https://soundcloud.com/outer-passage/sets/ut-ringtones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just... whole.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7i9mkib4.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Die Bart, die.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, you won't be able to run google play stuff in anbox
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> [QUESTION]: What is the state of Anbox?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox, Wow. Wasn't expecting this. Happy 😻😻💛
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But from what I understand Yalp helps to divorce Android apps from that framework. Or in other cases, proves that they can run fine without it or with only minor downsides.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, Yay. Still experimenting with this but getting synthesizers are expensive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, most apps will work but not have push notifications or such with that. apps that absolutely require google services will still not work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Which is where the word proof comes into it, most actually don't require them. Or so I've heard.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *proves
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well more do now than used to
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @malditobastardo you don't use software synths then? Or do you? I do, exclusively. Getting off-topic though, I'll PM you some time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, take it to the music channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, the audio group doesn't have a public link it seems, and looks like @wayneoutthere is only admin
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> N7 tablets look massive being waved around in either hand, haha.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, Of course. Just PM and get into Ubuntu Music group? I have to check if there exists a music group in Matrix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> qml uses javascript too
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What's the install size of Anbox? I probably can't shoehorn it into my MX4.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's good to see, for sure.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @mariogrip so what model CPU do you have now?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @AresMinos, currently intel i7
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> IDK about that songwriting principle Dalton... haha!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> new one ryzen 2700X
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @mariogrip, the amd one?
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> oh, nice
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> why not threadripper?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> little too expensive
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> the cheapest is 399eur
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well mortherborads for that is also expensive
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> I bought my taichi for 160eur from ebay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the cheapest threadripper is like buying the top end previous gen ryzen 7
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but everything else is more expensive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it uses more electricity
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> you may have a point there
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> lol @flohack rerailing the show.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, you can't get threadripper in mini-ITX
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> oh yes you can
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, pretty much free in norway so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, yes, well, i'm sure it would be good to help heat your home in the winter :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> (Photo, 725x549) https://irc.ubports.com/g00stL63.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is not real
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> it is :O
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's also not itx
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks for the show brothers.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> mITX
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X399M%20Taichi/index.asp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, that's µATX
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ITX has only one PCIx slot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_ot for the PC talk, please. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway we are off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, oh yeah, that's right. But it's still the coolest thing ever :P
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @UniversalSuperBox, k
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What's the link for the after-show?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Florian's working on it. ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if any of y'alls have Minecraft, PM me your username to get in our whitelist
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Authorized OT activity)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, the stream isn't working so well. Florian's got American upload speeds. ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If any of you would like to join us for some Mumble or Minecraft, PM me please
<UnivrslSuprBox> Or in IRC, you can PM me here too if you wish
<ubptgbot> MBBgamer was added by: MBBgamer
<ubptgbot> <MBBgamer> HI, a few month ago I made a pixelart image for the international pet day contest and won
<ubptgbot> <MBBgamer> so today I wanted to draw a bg image for you all
<ubptgbot> <MBBgamer> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sMPgFYrM.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well look at that
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> link of the "after-party" live? :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vince1171, @UniversalSuperBox ^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, we hacked something together: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02XoBUvMwi4
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @UniversalSuperBox, thx
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Minecraft doesn't have the ubports den though
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Dalton looked like sitting in a German corridor. 😜
<ubptgbot> Rondarius was added by: Rondarius
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] In Q&A Dalton looked like sitting in a German styled corridor. 😜
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Rondarius !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Rondarius> Hi Bolly. Thanks. I will do that.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Rondarius, 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> sudoroos was added by: sudoroos
#ubports 2018-08-19
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't realize this today, but the Q&A was 1 hour and 1 second long
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> man we're good
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @UniversalSuperBox, Nice timing ;)
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Like a train in Japan 🙈
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @exar_kun, I've got the notes written, but I'm working on a thooper theecret project where I'll put putting them
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Stay tuned... should be about thirty minutes or so
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> haha all right!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The thooper theecret project was an Etherpad instance, for curous eyes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] The thooper theecret project was an Etherpad instance, for curious eyes
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @UniversalSuperBox that reminds me, any chance you will post QA and general videos on Peertube? You guys can choose an instance or host your own videos :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @geotechland, That looks very interesting. A work in progress as far as I can see. The other problem is that nobody has heard of it or uses it … Very much fits our ethos though
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @sudoroos !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Live broadcast is presumably not available yet and I am guessing that content uploaded by us to YouTube becomes 'owned' by Google, removing our right to post 'our' content anywhere else?
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> True but they have a diaspora which works the same way and not many people use it.
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> I help mod an instance peertube.social if you know anyone that wants to join :)
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> They could join that one or others, or start there own just for their videos
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Certainly something we need to discuss
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @geotechland, Are you in the Matrix UBports group?
<ubptgbot> rr rr was added by: rr rr
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome rr !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <rr rr> How to install ub touch in Nokia xl
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> If you'll look at our devices list, you'll see that the Nokia xl is not there, unfortunately. You could try to port UT to it if you have the experience! … This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices … You can try to port it yourself https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] If you'll look at our devices list, you'll see that the Nokia xl is not there, unfortunately. You could try to port UT to it if you have the experience! … This is the list of supported devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … You can try to port it yourself https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sounds familiar …
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> 😜
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A hard job finding a device with so little RAM and therefore incapable of running Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😉
<ubptgbot> <rr rr> Pls upload link for ub touch for Motorola g3
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @rr rr, Moto G3 dont have its offical version of UT,you can read the UBports Documention and try to port UT on your device.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> And I think it's right to try to find it yourself before asking for resources, at least on our local network.
<ubptgbot> <rr rr> Pls send halium for android 6.01. And compatible flash file for Motorola g3
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> Couldn't you port it by youself?
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> Here is NOT a help desk.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This is also not a troll friendly place 😐
<ubptgbot> <rr rr> If u have that it will be greate
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @Stereofont, Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <artP2> @rr rr, I'm trying to port halium for moto G3, but don't boot for now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @njlyf2011, Oh. I wasn't referring to you 😉
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> I don't know English proverbs very much. I thought troll-friendly means unfriendly...
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> ...
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> I misunderstood it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, I'm pretty sure Google does not own our content. There'd be no (legal) music videos, shows, movies, etc from all the big labels if so.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry. I was not commenting on you behaviour. I agree with the comments you made 😊
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> oh...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Sorry. I was not commenting on your behaviour. I agree with the comments you made 😊
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> My apologies for the confusion
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hi, is there currently an open bug for disappearing wifi toggles? (Fp2 devel r 444)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rr rr, We dont have, sry.
<ubptgbot> <rr rr> Sorry l think u guys are interested in developing ub touch.isn't?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, Found it
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> @Stereofont, r/xdacirclejerk is full of this haha … I doubt it's a troll, just probably someone that didn't read on the website apart from the front page
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Anyone know if there's going to be a kdeconnect app for UT?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, if someone makes it, then yes. if nobody does, then no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's a community project :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, I mean I heard a while ago that there was development on a version for UT ut I haven't heard anything since then
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there is an experimental kdeconnect app for plasma mobile, you might be interested in that
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, [Edit] I mean I heard a while ago that there was development on a version for UT but I haven't heard anything since then
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, then ask the person who was making it directly :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, I have absolutely no idea who was making :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, I
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, [Edit] I'll look into it. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm interested in that too hehe
<ubptgbot> Øjvind Fritjof Arnfred was added by: Øjvind Fritjof Arnfred
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Øjvind Fritjof Arnfred, Hi Øjvind, welcome.! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Øjvind Fritjof Arnfred> Hello … I'm very new to alll of this. So much great stuff going on it seems! I would like to know if there is any significant difference between running Ubuntu Touch on a Nexs 5 with 16 and 32 GB?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> None, except you'll have more space. :)
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Grand, cheers! Looking at buying a used phone and trying to decide. Will probably go with the one wit the intact screen then.
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Great work you guys are doing!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're part of the UBports community too now 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rr rr, We are not only interested, we are developing it
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Thank you! I'm a bit of a n00b, on the technical side I'm afraid. But if I can help with any form of translation (english to danish) I'm more than happy to assist.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lindisfarne, Take a look to https://translate.ubports.com/ then :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia
<ubptgbot> <lindisfarne> Thank you very much!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome !!
<ScottPilgrim> Hello, ubports. First time user of Ubuntu Touch on Nexus. I want to write programs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Great
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ScottPilgrim, Hi, do you know any programming language already?
<ScottPilgrim> Pretty proficient in c++ and I have dabbled in Qt
<ScottPilgrim> @ubptgbot just installed Kubuntu 18, and noticed that QtCreator can't use ubuntu-sdk plugins anymore :(
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ScottPilgrim, You can see here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues all the open issues. Issues labeled «good first issue» are a good place to start
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can not use the Ubuntu Touch SDK on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> there's a virtual machine with Ubuntu 16.04 and all the SDK tools
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ScottPilgrim, Yeah, the old SDK is not really maintained, best not to rely on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You probably don't want to @ the bot either. :)
<ScottPilgrim> oops :p
<ScottPilgrim> what is the bot for?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a bridge to Telegram, group link should be in the topic
<ScottPilgrim> oh sweet
<ScottPilgrim> Is that VM with Ubuntu 16 out there somewhere to download? Or do people just set up VirtualBox (or something else) manually?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can use this link https://goo.gl/HqUPvV
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> original link on the ubports forum https://forums.ubports.com/post/4334
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello ScottPilgrim. Are you in the UBports group on Matrix?
<ScottPilgrim> No, but I could be...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> #ubports:halium.org
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> er
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #ubports:matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Haha. And I haven't touched a drop …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In which case, ScottPilgrim I suggest that you do so :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's right, I need to start sitting with Riot open more
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Not umatriks?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> On desktop
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fluffychat works better nowadays
<ubptgbot> Xray2000 was added by: Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Rudi's back!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Hi guys after a lot of nice comments from a lot of user i'll back ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's great !!
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, I never know that UT has this nice community i got a bunch of emails ... realy nice guys !
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 🍰
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Xray2000, Yeah, we missed you
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Xray2000, YAAAY welcome back! :D
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Thanks Marius, well let me a bit explain so you understand why the move, i dont know how its going in other country's but i using my bank as mostly on my device as this nice guys make there bank website as bad as possible that we need to use there Android apps it's a bit more of a push the are doing..... that's my
<ubptgbot>  main problem we have in Belgium add last i have...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, [Edit] Thanks Marius, well let me a bit explain so you understand why the move, i dont know how its going in other country's but i use my bank as mostly on my device as this nice guys make there bank website as bad as possible that we need to use there Android apps it's a bit more of a push the are doing..... that
<ubptgbot> 's my main problem we have in Belgium add last i have...
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> speaking of android apps, did you see the q/a last night?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Xray2000, its the same here in norway, but at least the webapp work somewhat fine for my bank
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Yes Marius i have see it good work ! But i using a PRO 5 here so the only problem i had is the keyboard ;)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Here is it not possible anymore via webapps
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Right, the keyboard is still a problem, i have been working an a bridge for the ubuntu touch keyboard this weekend, but still some stuff missing there
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Oh i see nice well then this is realy good news already ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> 😊
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, I dont know if you know it but there a new law by the EU that banks into the EU need to open a API we can using.... this is realy good news
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Someone already into the sfos community is coding the first bank app ;) so i will see i can port this to UT ;)
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @Xray2000, Weeeeeeeeeeeee 💜
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @cibersheep, Hi Joan !
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @Xray2000, Nice to have you back :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Xray2000, oh! hopefull that applyes for norway too, we just cherry pick the rules here since we are not 100% in eu :P
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @cibersheep, Thanks to be honest i miss you guys ;)
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> Hi, I have no idea about this stuff, but I want to thank everybody for making all of this possible :D
<ubptgbot> <Levis Raju> @samuele963, Me too ! But I am using the halium docs + ubports porting guide to create a port for my device. There are people working on it. But atleast I could report some errors even though I don't know how to fix it.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, I dont know about that Marius, it is called psd2
<ubptgbot> <samuele963> @Levis Raju, Nice! Maybe I can help by running things on my pi … After all, I need to use it somehow
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Xray2000, On nice! it does apply for norway :D so maybe i can write a app for my banks app too
<ubptgbot> <samzn> really happy to see all this progress
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Yes it should be easy as i have hear from Sebastian, you can use a general APII let say for all banks...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, [Edit] Yes it should be easy as i have hear from Sebastian, you can use a general API let say for all banks...
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Xray2000, oh! so its a global api? not a per bank api, where all banks have different apis?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> if its global then thats awesome!
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, In some way a global yes
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Wait i look it up
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> If someone like to know more about PSD2 you can found a bit more here https://github.com/OpenBankProject
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Xray2000, Oh, interesting. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, Yes indeed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Facebook is trying hard to become a universal bank interface 😑
<ScottPilgrim> that is a scary thought
<ScottPilgrim> but I hear that banks are not that itnerested
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ScottPilgrim, The need to follow it becoss it's a new rule buy the EU so the dont have any choice
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is indeed. They say they have 'no interest' in knowing transactions and balances. That the data will come to them 'incidentally' through their deals with banks
<ScottPilgrim> What new rule? Do the banks have to present a common interface or something?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ScottPilgrim, It is called PSD2 that's the new rule of the EU, the need to open in some way a API...
<ScottPilgrim> Oh I think I understand
<ScottPilgrim> So, Facebook just seeks to implement this API
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ScottPilgrim, Sorry i dont know about that i dont have following that about Facebook
<ScottPilgrim> or design for this API rather
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> I only can tell here in Belgium we have as example one bank app and we can put there other bank account into it from other banks now
<ScottPilgrim> That sounds like a good idea
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ScottPilgrim, It seems that it would be possible to pay via Facebook, this i just found i dont know it it would be true https://www.wired.co.uk/article/banks-data-tech-giants
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> @Xray2000, What???!! I would never feel safe with something like facebook pay
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> @Xray2000, [Edit] What???!! I would never feel safe with something like 'facebook pay'
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Xray2000, One step closer to Mr. Robot
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Sorry, season 2 spoilers)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Greenman64squid, i dont know if this is true or not...
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Hopefully won't come to europe
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> But here where i live even gouverment control out bank accounts the know everything....
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> [Edit] But here where i live even gouverment control our bank accounts the know everything....
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Greenman64squid, As far i understand PSD2 is into the full EU...
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> I certainly would not use it if they payed me!
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Greenman64squid, No indeed i also do not, but i was not talking about Facebook anyway...indeed the will spy more and more on us nothing we can do about i think...
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> :-(
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Indeed
<ubptgbot> <Greenman64squid> Mr. Zucc, I just want to live my life, no need for your all seeing eye, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Greenman64squid, It seems Facebook would not have access on PSD2 ...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> https://www.evry.com/en/news/articles/psd2-the-directive-that-will-change-banking-as-we-know-it/
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @advocatux, Finally got onto my Ubuntu machine. My M10 is showing as unauthorised in adb so I can’t run the step to switch channels (or anything else!). Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, Is developer mode set on? … If that's not the issue, please come to the Install group (https://t.me/WelcomePlus)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW, you can switch channels on your device directly
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> It was before that update 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> I can’t do anything on the device directly(?) - other than recovery mode...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, come to the Install group and we'll try to help you there
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> If someone has got a Xiaomi Mi3 and want to try my port of ubuntu touch: https://forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-mi-3/development/rom-ubuntu-touch-16-04-xiaomi-mi3-t3831470
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mattia990 I don't have that device but I want to say thank you for your work !!
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> @advocatux, Oh, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome!
#ubports 2019-08-12
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> depending on the one you get, could involve rooting, hacking the system to make it think it is the international, then flashing a different Android, then unlocking bootler, then resizing the cache or manually installing
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> no 4g in the us, and you may or may not have strange wifi/gps problems
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @mateosalta [no 4g in the us, and you may or may not have strange wifi/gps problems], Probleme resolved
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 4G work perfectly
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Update modem
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/59DUBAQa.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Sconio [Probleme resolved], that is excellent news - did you use the script and bin file described at https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function/2 ?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> has anyone managed to make discord work? The webapp doesn't seem to scale right in morph
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Sconio [4G work perfectly], hmmm, using the script and modem.bin file linked in the tutorial I was able to successfully update the modem,  but performance with Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition in the USA on T-mobile remains on 3G / HSPA - getting around 1.5mbps download speeds at best (using the NetSpeed app from the Open Store in order tes
<ubptgbot> t)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> However my problem of battery vien of this maniplation ... :/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I delete version 2017 modem
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Bad result
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Sconio - so you went back to the older modem firmware?  What were the commands to do that?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> sudo -i
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> cd /var/lib/lxc/android/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> mv /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img.old /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> reboot
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> I'm trying to edit some video clips I shot with the N5. Does anyone know what the frame rate is? Is there somewhere this kind of info is documented?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Sconio [<reply to media>], hm, which service do you use
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [Mark - in the works with a great deal of focus from the UBports team is support …], Thank you for the update.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/b1mDpx04.zip
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @markvesime [I'm trying to edit some video clips I shot with the N5. Does anyone know what th …], You could check the file (from another computer, e.g. via. `sshfs`) using `exiftool`: … ```$  exiftool xyz.mp4 | grep Frame … Video Frame Rate                : 29.842```
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @markvesime [I'm trying to edit some video clips I shot with the N5. Does anyone know what th …], [Edit] You could check the file (from another computer, e.g. via. `sshfs`) using `exiftool`: … ```$ exiftool xyz.mp4 | grep Frame … Video Frame Rate                : 29.842```
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> great, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> painkiller98 was added by: painkiller98
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Hello :-) … It is possible to do a Android and Ubport dualboot on a smartphone ? :-) … Thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ian_mcxa [has anyone managed to make discord work? The webapp doesn't seem to scale right …], the discount open source version of it?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I was just trying the webapp, but if there's an open source version I'd also like to try that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there is one but i'm not even sure it works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there isn't really. someone started an app, didn't finish it, and afaik the API is similar to slack where your app is a "bot" so not quite what people really want either
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zak39 [Hello :-) … It is possible to do a Android and Ubport dualboot on a smartphone ? : …], it is not supported, no. but some people have used a hacked MultiROM to do so on Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ian_mcxa [I was just trying the webapp, but if there's an open source version I'd also lik …], i think we should ask the devs at discord to make a client for ut, i believe i did start a thread about it on their feedback site
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, discord's API seems a little bit better, so you can do some things as a regular user i guess
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> @dohbee [it is not supported, no. but some people have used a hacked MultiROM to do so on …], Arf dommage :-/  … It may be very cool to get this function to change between android and ubport :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not something we will support
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Can I try Ubport by virtual machine ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not currently no. there's no way to run Ubuntu Touch in a VM
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can try unity8 in a virtual machine
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> With my eyesight as it is, I really need larger fonts. Last night I tried to set higher scaling values in UT Tweak Tool, but I found anything larger than the default 28 makes the display expand to larger than the screen such that things on the right margin start getting cut off.
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Ouch :-/  … Can I use ubport on tablet like a computer ? Can I code with Atom Editor ? Create Virtual Machine ?
<Fuseteam> first off the os is called ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zak39 [Ouch :-/  … Can I use ubport on tablet like a computer ? Can I code with Atom Edit …], UBports is the community. Ubuntu Touch is the phone/tablet OS. it is not a traditonal linux distro. you can code in atom though if you wish. VM depends on whether the hardware supports it (I'm not sure any currently supported devices do)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no, you can't just install it on any arbitrary device
<Fuseteam> and second it only runs on a select few devices atm
<ubptgbot> <Wahyudi> Alo how to anbox access my contact ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox apps cannot access the UT contacts db currently. you need to install a contacts app in anbox and import your contacts into it for now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i think the anbox image includes the lineage contacts app already, no?)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [(i think the anbox image includes the lineage contacts app already, no?)], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Is it just me missing something or have wayne and joe not done an audiocast in awhile?
<ubptgbot> Alex was added by: Alex
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L5bbZgMm.webp
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I'm still trying to get libertine to work, and it seems like the fault is on pulseaudio.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I see `pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused` and then the lxc container is deleted.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure lxc will not work
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> But chroot doesn't work for me, either.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> It doesn't hurt to try fixing lxc in this situation.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Looks like it's a PulseAudio issue, the audio part failed during setup, and then it self-destructs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ahgdq [It doesn't hurt to try fixing lxc in this situation.], well i don't think unprivileged lxc will work on the kernels available on supported devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so really i'm surprised you got as far as you did, what device are you running this on?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```hablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager create -t lxc -i xenial-lxc … libertine-container-manager:76: ERROR: create():  System kernel does not support lxc type containers. Please either use chroot or omit the -t option.```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's what i get on my nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager create -t lxc -i xenial-lxc … libertine-container-manager:76: ERROR: create():  System kernel does not support lxc type containers. Please either use chroot or omit the -t option.```
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> OnePlus3. I think if the kernel supports it, `libertine-container-manager` will default to it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, it's not a supported device. so probably something else is very wrong there if `-t chroot` also isn't working
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Yup.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I commented out the pulseaudio related stuff entirely and I can confirm it's not the culprit. The creation process still failed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would suggest that if you want to verify libertine working for that port, you should concentrate on getting the chroot based creation working first, since it is known to work on official devices.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I've tried chroot and it certainly does not work at all 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but why not?
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I get a huge influx of "permission denied" errors and then the container self-destructs as usual.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, so find out why you are getting those. there is probably something missing or not quite right with that port
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Wv4KFVN15TKMUAKUmZkWWQ
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Something like this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe you could comment on the issue for the port in halium, or open an issue against Vince's repo for it
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> 👌
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> given the errors perhaps it is something wrong with the filesystem config for the partition which `/home/phablet` is located on
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /etc/fstab … --//-- … /userdata/user-data /home none bind 0 0 … --//--```
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> ``` … > mount … /dev/sda15 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,nodelalloc,data=journal)
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> [Edit] ```> mount … --//-- … /dev/sda15 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,nodelalloc,data=journal) … --//--```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks ok i guess
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I'll run it again and save the full log this time.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> :q
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> The log is completely messed up and everything is misaligned. I'll need to clean it up first.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can probably do `libertine-container-manager create -t chroot -i xenial 2>&1 | tee libertine.log` and pastebinit the log or something after
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> This must be the most gorgeous phone with Ubuntu I'll ever have. Funny enough .... can't see anywhere the ADD TO CART button.  https://www.joybuy.com/1104324.html?utm_source=omgubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Pro 5 can still be had, though the Ubuntu Edition is very rare online
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if you start reading from about here, you'll see why it might not be the best idea to get one: https://t.me/ubports/223184
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Non-Ubuntu Edition)
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Thanks for pointing that out.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9h9GHJG3vh/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [This must be the most gorgeous phone with Ubuntu I'll ever have. Funny enough .. …], you could get an HTC 10 instead, and finish the port. then it will look even better
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> The log has been acquired, sorry about the spam inside, I'm not really good at vim and it'll take forever to clean it up.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be re-attempted up to five times. … W: See /home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container/xenial/rootfs/debootstrap/debootstrap.log for details (possibly the package makedev is at fault)```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i suppose that may no longer exist at this point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, i don't know what's going on there exactly. is your storage full? do you have some weird permissions for stuff inside phablet home dir?
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I'll need to set up something to repeatedly copy debootstrap.log to somewhere else as fast as possible.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could just manually run a debootstrap command as libertine runs it, too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which might give more info
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -lha … total 228K … drwxr-xr-x 15 phablet phablet 4.0K Aug 12 16:13 . … drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    4.0K Aug 12 00:11 .. … drwx------ 30 phablet phablet 4.0K Aug 12 13:46 .cache```
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I haven't messed with any permissions so far, and the storage is certainly not full.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `df -h` is what you'd want to see how much space is available on your partitions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i can't solve your problem for you. i'm just pointing you in directions to look where it could be the issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're trying to use an experimental feature on an unsupported device. i don't have that device, and libertine works fine on supported devices, and on x86
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there must be something either wrong with the port, or specifically with your phone perhaps. maybe try in https://t.me/UBports_porting and see if someone else with an op3 has the same issue
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Sure, I'll try to save the debootstrap log first.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Thanks for the help so far, I'm fully aware of the fact that I'm running this on an unsupported device.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/UxhD8I0y.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> GIMP running in Libertine Container using the Color 48 theme to make icons usable on a mobile device - https://bitbucket.org/paynekj/paynekj-gimp-scripts/raw/2e8e87faf5eaaf6036e0d8b68ff9f6f37a3f0421/themes/Color-48.7z
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> you still need to use an external bluetooth keyboard with GIMP on the phone in order to have the gui respond
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] you still need to use an external bluetooth keyboard for GIMP on the phone in order to have the gui respond
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Nice
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> In order to install this theme I had to extract the 7z archive on my computer and upload the folder to the phone.  Then I had to go into `home/phablet/cache/libertine-container/xenial/rootfs/usr/share/gimp/2.0/themes` rename the "Default" theme folder as "Old Default" - and then paste in the Color 48 theme folder renamed as "Default" (
<ubptgbot> because trying to change the theme from Gimp's gui would just crash it)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Also to get the GTK menus to be sized to be useable on phone it is important to: create a file named .Xdefaults in a text editor (tedit is a good Ubuntu Touch native one for this) with a single line "Xft.dpi: 300" - or whatever other dpi value which you prefer. Save this to the home directory of your chroot environment (.local/share/li
<ubptgbot> bertine-container/user-data/xenial/ in your normal home directory) .
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Also to get the GTK menus to be sized to be useable on phone it is important to: create a file named .Xdefaults in a text editor (tedit is a good Ubuntu Touch native one for this) with a single line "Xft.dpi: 300" - or whatever other dpi value which you prefer. Save this to the home directory of your chroot environment - usually
<ubptgbot>  `.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/xenial/` in your normal home directory).
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Also to get the GTK menus to be sized to be useable on phone it is important to: create a file named .Xdefaults in a text editor (tedit is a good Ubuntu Touch native one for this) with a single line "Xft.dpi: 300" - or whatever other dpi value which you prefer. Save this to the home directory of your chroot environment - usually
<ubptgbot>  `.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/xenial/` in your normal home directory.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Also to get the GTK menus to be sized to be useable on phone it is important to: create a file named `.Xdefaults` in a text editor (tedit is a good Ubuntu Touch native one for this) with a single line `Xft.dpi: 280` - or whatever other dpi value which you prefer. Save this to the home directory of your chroot environment - usual
<ubptgbot> ly `.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/xenial/` in your normal home directory.
<ubptgbot> TheMrZero was added by: TheMrZero
<ubptgbot> Taim010 was added by: Taim010
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [GIMP running in Libertine Container using the Color 48 theme to make icons usabl …], Not sure I'd call that usable :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [<reply to media>], i'm think the different windows could be different surfaces xD
<ubptgbot> Vlad Mirson was added by: Vlad Mirson
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Not sure I'd call that usable :p], yup - it certainly is seriously cluttered - but if you need to do some basic edits or conversions it can be done
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Hey. I just installed UT on Nexus 5. I am very wondering if: I can install on it Firefox browser.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> [Edit] Hey. I just installed UT on Nexus 5. I am very wondering if:  … 1. I can install on it Firefox browser; … 2. If my Nexus can be set in Desktop mode.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well yes and no
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> firefox is not built for ut but can be installed in libertine
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Hey. I just installed UT on Nexus 5. I am very wondering if:  … 1. I can install o …], Firefox runs horribly slow and is crash prone on UT.  Insructions on how to install it if you want to see for yourself is at https://blog.arubislander.nl/2018/10/running-firefox-in-1604-libertine.html?m=1   &  https://github.com/jdonald
<ubptgbot> /firefox-armhf/releases
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Hey. I just installed UT on Nexus 5. I am very wondering if:  … 1. I can install o …], [Edit] Firefox runs horribly slow and is crash prone on UT.  Instructions on how to install it if you want to see for yourself is at https://blog.arubislander.nl/2018/10/running-firefox-in-1604-libertine.html?m=1   &  https://github.com
<ubptgbot> /jdonald/firefox-armhf/releases
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and desktopmode can be done via a slimport adapter
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> When I said desktop mode I did not mean to connect Nexus to any other device. I meant just to have on Nexus screen desktop mode.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw that can be done via ut tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Hey. I just installed UT on Nexus 5. I am very wondering if:  … 1. I can install o …], a nice alternative to the Morph browser using an alternate take on the QTwebBrowser is at https://open-store.io/app/demobr.mateo-salta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can reduce scaling. But UT is not a traditional linux distro
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or you know change usage mode
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pretty sure he means windows mode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [pretty sure he means windows mode], Which is useless at native scaling
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> So there is no browser for now for UT with anti-tracking features?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes morph
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Really? I did not find this settings there...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> In rc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pretty sure morph does not track
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @hummlbach [In rc], What is rc?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [i'm think the different windows could be different surfaces xD], yeah - this was set in "Single Window Mode" which I found was less crash prone.  But in multiwindow mode you could indeed have it set like that if you can successfully navigate switching windows in order to get to different parts of the gui (something that shou
<ubptgbot> ld be easier in Windowed mode while sending to an external display)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or just switch between surfaces xD
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Vlad Mirson [What is rc?], There a different release channels for ut.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Vlad Mirson [What is rc?], release candidate
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Really? I did not find this settings there...], you can launch a "New Private Window" in Morph's settings
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @hummlbach [There a different release channels for ut.], M-m-m.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Edge, devel, rc and stable
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @TotalSonic [you can launch a "New Private Window" in Morph's settings], Private Mode it is not anti-tracking mode.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @hummlbach [Edge, devel, rc and stable], I set "Stable". What shoud I choose instead?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Private Mode it is not anti-tracking mode.], ok - well there is no way to do Tor on UT currently
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @hummlbach [Edge, devel, rc and stable], I got you.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Vlad Mirson [Private Mode it is not anti-tracking mode.], Okay I was referring to the private mode too...
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Tor - is mostly VPN browsing. I don't need too. I just need Google does not track me, because my company will file a law case against Google.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> So we are (all our company) now traying to ptotect all our devices from being tracked by Google.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Google Analytics (and other) tracjers are almost in every web-site.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Firefox has feature with anti-tracking and cookies disableing.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Tor - is mostly VPN browsing. I don't need too. I just need Google does not trac …], you could install uAdBlock as a start - I think that might help with some of this - https://open-store.io/app/uadblock.mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> But there is also Privacy Badger add-on which helps a lot with blocking trackers.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [But there is also Privacy Badger add-on which helps a lot with blocking trackers …], Interesting article on an experiment done by Gizmodo to try and see if they could rout around all the Google servers and services - https://gizmodo.com/i-cut-google-out-of-my-life-it-screwed-up-everything-1830565500
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... not to go to off topic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] ... not to go too off topic
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Ok. Thanks guys. I will try to get firefox on my UT Nexus 5 via Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> Hello guys, first, sorry for my bad english :( Brazillian learning alone..
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> Any of ours have Ubuntu Touch running on an device that comes with Android 8/9 ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Unfortunately, no
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> @TheMrZero [Any of ours have Ubuntu Touch running on an device that comes with Android 8/9 ?], More specifically, Motorola moto x4 ( a.k.a Payton by Lineage )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Still not
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> @dohbee any idea how to port halium?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Solve the issues preventing treble based ports
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> So, for short, no lucky for now ?
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> Even if my dev is fully officially supported  by Lineage ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Only if device came with 5.1 or 7.1 i think it can be ported right now
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> =( Ok...
#ubports 2019-08-13
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Is Sumsung Galaxy compatable with UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vlad Mirson [Is Sumsung Galaxy compatable with UT?], Please see the supported devices in the group description
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I saw this list.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Vlad Mirson [Is Sumsung Galaxy compatable with UT?], Well officially it is not compatible, but there are a couple ports for various galaxy devices in varying stages
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Vlad Mirson [Is Sumsung Galaxy compatable with UT?], [Edit] Well officially it is not supported, but there are a couple ports for various galaxy devices in varying stages
<ubptgbot> Chaz Doe was added by: Chaz Doe
<ubptgbot> kishini was added by: kishini
<ubptgbot> <kishini> hi, would you like to know if Anbox works correctly in UT?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @kishini [hi, would you like to know if Anbox works correctly in UT?], Are you asking us if we want to know , or are you asking cause you want to know?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i presume the latter
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I would to, but better to ask to make sure
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> For all we know they tested it and just want to see if we're interested in feedback
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i guess that's possible
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Improppable, but possible
<ubptgbot> <kishini> @Tygerpro [Are you asking us if we want to know , or are you asking cause you want to know?], Thw second
<ubptgbot> <kishini> @Tygerpro [Are you asking us if we want to know , or are you asking cause you want to know?], [Edit] The second
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in that case the answer is that anbox is experimental and thus is not ready for daily use
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yay, I got a bootloop on this note 4 ... stupid locked bootloaders
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yay
<ubptgbot> <kishini> @Fuseteam [in that case the answer is that anbox is experimental and thus is not ready for …], OK, tks
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Gah, I deleted the file I need, dang it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I downgraded it from 6.0.1 to 5.1.1, and downgraded the bootloader to a unlockable one, soft brick to realize I deleted the downgrade firmware, ugh this stinks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> grrr
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Exactly, I seriously need a better laptop, the one Im using only has a 32GB eMMC with no upgrade option :(
<Fuseteam> dang :/
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, my server is doing all the heavy lifting, my laptop is just a dumb terminal with storage for personal files badically
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @Tygerpro [Exactly, I seriously need a better laptop, the one Im using only has a 32GB eMMC …], Which one is that?
<ubptgbot> Yomi Ab was added by: Yomi Ab
<ubptgbot> <Yomi Ab> Fwd from Crypto Greatness: On the "Crypto Greatness" you will find: … • Opinion pieces about cryptocurrency … • Profitable trading recommendations … • Professional analytics from Stansberry Churchouse Investment Fund … • Qualitative reviews of cryptocurrencies … Recently they have told which coins will [grow 30 times](https://t.me/crypto_
<ubptgbot> great/41) and more in 3 years.  … Subscribe on @Crypto_Great and increase your crypto capital!
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Hi guys, I've tested libertine on the hammerhead edge channel. The display output is pretty much distorted. Is this a known issue? Is this a problem of the edge channel or the current libertine state in general?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> edge
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Okay, thanks. Will it work in devel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i presume so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or it could just be the app you're using. it was working ok on edge on my nexus 4 last i tried it.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Do you know the reason for this issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well there's a new mir in edge, so probably related to that
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Guido [Hi guys, I've tested libertine on the hammerhead edge channel. The display outpu …], there's an open issue for that and there's a workaround although it's quite hard to do 😅 … if you're on windowed mode, you can resize the app and the display will work in certain sizes.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> I've tried mate-terminal as well as libreoffice, both not working.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Okay, thanks for your help. I'll will try to find the workaround and see if I can handle it. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Guido> I've checked windowed mode and yes, it works for some window sizes. At least one way to go. 😊
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Thanks @Javacookies !
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> wow I'm surprised you quickly found a certain size that worked 😁
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Well, in my case, it seems that up to a certain window height, it works without any issue.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Above that height, independent of the width, it doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> I remember that depending on the app (GTK or QT), the onscreen keyboard was working or not and as far as I remember, the OSK has been working for the mate-terminal previously. However, now it doesn't. Is there a way to force the OSK to open and stay open?
<ubptgbot> <Guido> BTW, i really like that Xapps are shown together with the Click apps on the Dash! 😊
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Great job!
<ubptgbot> Pasacalles was added by: Pasacalles
<ubptgbot> <Pasacalles> Es posible instalar ubuntu touch en un nokia lumia 640 lte...mil gracias...???
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pasacalles [Es posible instalar ubuntu touch en un nokia lumia 640 lte...mil gracias...???], https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it is not
<ubptgbot> <Pasacalles> No???
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, OSK seems to be not working on edge at the moment … parent and child window works though 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pasacalles [No???], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Pasacalles> No entiendo mucho el ingles, pero gracias???
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pasacalles [No entiendo mucho el ingles, pero gracias???], https://t.me/UBports_es por favor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> esta grupo ubports para hablando español
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sNwpkl5b.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Please be polite!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I removed that. No need to be rude 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Otherwise moderation and bans happen
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thx
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Sorry sir penguin and Chuck Norris
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> [Edit] Sorry sir penguin and Walter White
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm, interesting, in the process of unlocking the bootloader, the sd card became a bootloop card ... very interesting
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Plugging said sd card into laptop results in laptop spazzing out ...
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> When will it be possible to pay to the foundation?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Tygerpro [Yeah, my server is doing all the heavy lifting, my laptop is just a dumb termina …], basically my dream with ubuntu touch :3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera [When will it be possible to pay to the foundation?], you can donate now, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or do you mean bank transfer?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Bank
<ubptgbot> <Guido> @Javacookies [yeah, OSK seems to be not working on edge at the moment … parent and child window …], Okay!
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I have 2 questions about drivers for my Nexus 5: … 1. Does UT Installer install Adroid drivers to my Nexus 5? … 2. If these drivers were written by Android (Google) does anybody test them for backdors?
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> [Edit] I have 2 questions about drivers for my Nexus 5: … 1. Does UT Installer install Android drivers to my Nexus 5? … 2. If these drivers were written by Android (Google) does anybody test them for backdors?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [there's an open issue for that and there's a workaround although it's quite hard …], wow, this is huge! thank you! at least I can see something now lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vlad Mirson [I have 2 questions about drivers for my Nexus 5: … 1. Does UT Installer install An …], there is a minimal android running in a container. it is required for the hardware to work. the proprietary blobs may have been written by google or the manufacturers of chips.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Guido [I've tried mate-terminal as well as libreoffice, both not working.], Abiword and Gnumeric work ok for me in Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I understand that it is required for the hardware, but does anybody test it?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [Abiword and Gnumeric work ok for me in Libertine.], sadly it doesnt work anymore on the nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the only app that is working nowadays is GIMP
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [I understand that it is required for the hardware, but does anybody test it?], I believe @UniversalSuperBox tested to see how much a UT device "phoned home" relative to the same device on Android - and found the only streams were to the the UT push notification server.  Maybe he can confirm or disconfirm this for us.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Many of you, guys, use UT kust for fun (you, probably, have lot's of free time), I forced to use UT just bacause I need cyber security. Our company is going to letigate with Google, so I really need to be sure that all these INCONVINIECES with UT are worth it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [I believe @UniversalSuperBox tested to see how much a UT device "phoned home" re …], that's only in userspace
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Sorry for my poor English.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [that's only in userspace], ok, thanks for correcting that
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> [Edit] Many of you, guys, use UT just for fun (you, probably, have lot's of free time), I forced to use UT just bacause I need cyber security. Our company is going to letigate with Google, so I really need to be sure that all these INCONVINIECES with UT are worth it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vlad Mirson [Sorry for my poor English.], If your attackers are so advanced, the only safe data is airgapped.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meaning: Your attackers have inside knowledge of the system you are trying to protect, no matter how small their internal knowledge, it is likely too great a risk.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vlad Mirson [Many of you, guys, use UT just for fun (you, probably, have lot's of free time), …], you are welcome to hire a firm with the tools to test for such things, but it's not really something we can do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least not that we can do easily
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Many of you, guys, use UT just for fun (you, probably, have lot's of free time), …], I use UT as my daily driver (for 10 months running) and depend on it for my own business - so not just for "fun" - and found it offers lots of options to be able to cut dependcies on Google services -  but as far as a hardened OS designed
<ubptgbot>  for cyber security it is still far from optimal
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [you are welcome to hire a firm with the tools to test for such things, but it's …], Plus we cannot provide any audits that you would need got get the full assurance of this kind of safety.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [sadly it doesnt work anymore on the nexus 5], Gnumeric is working on my Nexus 5, but not Abiword.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Dalton, when you are speaking about my attackets who do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You say your expected attacker is Google
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Do you know that thsi wonderful company  - Don't be Evil hacked iPhones of all our managment?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, but this is not the right place to make a claim as such
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I respect the sentiment but I will not take it at face value. I don't believe Ubuntu Touch is the operating system for your needs.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not yet.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @TotalSonic [I use UT as my daily driver (for 10 months running) and depend on it for my own …], GrapheneOS might have the hardening he's looking for.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I also don't need to know any more details of this alleged breach, and giving that information in public could make your case weaker.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [I also don't need to know any more details of this alleged breach, and giving th …], anything based on any android device probably is not
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [I also don't need to know any more details of this alleged breach, and giving th …], Right. A judge might call it tainting the jury pool.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your best bet is to find yourself a good lawyer and do everything they tell you to do, not what random people on the internet do. I don't believe we have any more expertise for your situation
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Good grief! The emoji went supersize!
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I understood, Dalton. Our company will defenetly hire lawyer and not just one. But security there working enviroment is on ME. I don't want them to use MS Word, or OS X, or iOS. I don't want Google to know what we (our Company) and our lawyers are doing.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vlad Mirson [Sorry for my poor English.], your English is very good - no need for apologies!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Vlad Mirson [Many of you, guys, use UT just for fun (you, probably, have lot's of free time), …], and that is 99% true
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vlad Mirson [I understood, Dalton. Our company will defenetly hire lawyer and not just one. B …], You are looking for very unique software that will cost you either a very large sum of money or a very large sum of convenience. You may wish to engage a contractor that specializes in this kind of work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're talking about much larger problems than a bunch of volunteers on the internet will be able to help with.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @John (Marlin) [Gnumeric is working on my Nexus 5, but not Abiword.], yeah - I have only tested on OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5 - weird how some of these libertine compatibilities are device specific
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> TBH the "can't trust anything" ideology is not going to get you very far with using modern technology
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> So, I am not the Edward Snowden, I don't need to hide info from everybody (for example I really believe that Goverment has right to hack citizens devices to protect the NATION) my task is to prevent leaking information to Google, Amazon, Facebook and Apple.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John (Marlin) [Gnumeric is working on my Nexus 5, but not Abiword.], I was on stable then I jumped again on edge and nothing is working only GIMP I may have to recreate the container it seems or this is a problem related to the edge channel
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Maybe Microsoft.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Vlad Mirson [So, I am not the Edward Snowden, I don't need to hide info from everybody (for e …], https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [I was on stable then I jumped again on edge and nothing is working only GIMP I m …], yeah, apparently Edge is breaking lots of things in libertine - I am RC only here
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> So - just clear Linux (I prefer Debian) every where, limited number of applications on devices (only open source, of course), Firefox for daily serfing with Badger and HTTPS Everywher and Tor.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> These will be enough to achive my goal - not to be leaked to these 5.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [I was on stable then I jumped again on edge and nothing is working only GIMP I m …], I've kept the same container from stable to devel to rc ota-10. Same behavior on all.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vlad Mirson [So, I am not the Edward Snowden, I don't need to hide info from everybody (for e …], Yep, we understand fully. Still, what I believe you are looking for is an audited, signed, PYA guarantee that none of your data will reach those parties — we aren't in the position to provide that right now. We trust the privacy of
<ubptgbot>  our own operating system, but for your situation I would not be signing a paper that said that.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Dalton, thanks for telling me that again.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Someone told me here that you conduct some "call" experiments with UT.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> How did you implement this test?
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Did you install something like Little Snich?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was nothing so advanced, only modem statistics. If you'd like to conduct a more thorough test, you would need to place a packet sniffer between the phone's network connection and the internet
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I know there is no good network/firewall software for even desktop Linux's.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A third party packet sniffer, mind. If you are this serious about auditing, you cannot trust software on the device to tell you the device is safe.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Packet Sniffer - I will search about that. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wireshark is the most commonly used
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Thanks, Dalton very uch for the advise.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And if you are trying to be very careful, you may also want a radio capable of listening in on GSM and LTE frequencies. This will cost you considerable money, but will allow you to listen to the radio transmissions of the device. … It should be noted that the radio is an entire proprietary operating system that runs on the devic
<ubptgbot> e's main CPU to control the software-defined radio. It has full access to all device hardware and memory.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Wow radio?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the baseband modem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes. Any software-defined GSM and LTE modem on the market today will have such firmware.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's all of them)
<ubptgbot> muhajir_s was added by: muhajir_s
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On phone hardware, the firmware shares the main CPU.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Wow.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is little hope for a fully (third-party) auditable GSM and LTE modem in the forseeable future. If you are at the point of requiring that audit, you will not be able to trust any mobile hardware.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Since the software which runs on baseband processors is usually proprietary, it is impossible to perform an independent code audit. By reverse engineering some of the baseband chips, researchers have found security vulnerabilities that could be used to access and modify data on the phone remotely.[1][2] In March 2014, makers of the fr
<ubptgbot> ee Android derivative Replicant announced they have found a backdoor in the baseband software of Samsung Galaxy phones that allows remote access to the user data stored on the phone.[3]
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> From Wikipedia.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [There is little hope for a fully (third-party) auditable GSM and LTE modem in th …], if one is at the point of "i cannot trust any proprietary firmware" then one cannot trust any modern technology really
<ubptgbot> The_LoudSpeaker was added by: The_LoudSpeaker
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> Thanks, guys. For now I am leaving you. Will search, will think.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> the fact that UT devices are not encrypted (at least without a lot of hacking) meaning that anyone that gets hold of them physically can likely access the data on theem also means UT is not a good choice for hardened security needs yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [the fact that UT devices are not encrypted (at least without a lot of hacking) m …], not encrypted, and can't lock bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> I will keep my Nexus 5 in my pocket.
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] the fact that UT devices are not encrypted (at least without a lot of hacking) meaning that anyone that gets hold of them physically can likely access the data on them also means UT is not a good choice for hardened security needs yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5 is also vulnerable to firmware issues which won't be fixed because it is no longer supported by google/lg.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (as are other devices, to varying degrees)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> thanks to the UBports team for the great update to the Weather app and for the smaller but useful update to the Gallery app!  Will being able to indepedently choose Dark theme be added to Gallery app next, now that it can follow system theme?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> To get larger fonts I tried to set higher scaling values in UT Tweak Tool, but I found anything larger than the default 28 makes the display expand to larger than the screen such that things on the right margin start getting cut off. In Android Acessibility options allow both the font size and display size to be adjusted.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is currently delayed due to "Google account key change invalidates authentication, can't sign back in" (https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1191). You can continue helping us test by following https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-10-238.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think my favorite thing about the UBports Soundcloud is that @malditobastardo's music is always queued to play after it
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> bq aquaris e5 4g work fine with UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ONLY E5 HD
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Caps lock is fun
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> The other is not posible install ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox [I think my favorite thing about the UBports Soundcloud is that @malditobastardo' …], I noticed that... HA!
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is currently delayed due to "Google account key change inval …], If that can help: I justed realised this behaviour today with my phone (FP2 stable). I deleted my 2 google accounts and then added them again. I could went throught the autorisation process (for ubuntu application) and I was then able
<ubptgbot>  to sync calendar and contacts again.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, it is good that it can be worked around
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's not an acceptable workaround, sync-monitor-helper should be fixed if this is going to be a larger issue
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> Then I have done the same exact thing for my E5 on devel. The only difference is that outorisation process is asked for ubports application. But it works the same.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> Finally I tried with my M10 FHD on devel by I couldn't because "autorisation were already granted to ubports application". It just works one time for a single device ?
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @UniversalSuperBox [But that's not an acceptable workaround, sync-monitor-helper should be fixed if …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> Is Ota10 the same as current RC?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There will likely be a re-release
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there will be a re-release. So it'll be next RC. Or however many it takes to get it right.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox [I think my favorite thing about the UBports Soundcloud is that @malditobastardo' …], 😻😻😻 spoiler: I am already working for new stuff for ubports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't wait!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maldito music hmmm
<ubptgbot> HendricSimarmata was added by: HendricSimarmata
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> @UniversalSuperBox [No, there will be a re-release. So it'll be next RC. Or however many it takes to …], Thanks. Was listening to marius on podcast hoping this would help my unav issue. Oh well!!! 'Til next time!!
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> I dont know how exactly it works or if it is even possible. When a file downloads and internet connection is lost is it possible to set it to pause mode instead of download failed. So once internet is back the download can be resumed.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> @malditobastardo [the only app that is working nowadays is GIMP], Strange, in my case, i.e., Nexus 5 on Edge, Gimp shows the same display issues than mate-terminal (see screenshot below). Libreoffice, Gnumeric et al. are not launching at all.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/pgDOB1Jc.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Has anyone used mplayer succesfully within Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Has anyone used mplayer successfully within Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm trying to stream PS Vita video via USB with a special plugin for the system, but I suspect the problem is that the tablet won't recognise the system's USB fingerprint (lsusb shows nothing besides the hub device I'm using).
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hey guys is midi support feasible?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [hey guys is midi support feasible?], sure
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> like playin on a electronic keyboard and recording it with a ut phone xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [sure], cool :3
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TartanSpartan [Has anyone used mplayer successfully within Libertine?], I have gotten mpv, VLC, and SMplayer to work (with some flaws) in Libertine.  Totem does not work - I haven't tried mplayer.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> aside from the complete lack of realtime low latency audio support, anyway
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TartanSpartan [Has anyone used mplayer successfully within Libertine?], [Edit] I have gotten mpv, VLC, and SMplayer to work (with some flaws) in Libertine.  Totem and Parole does not work - I haven't tried mplayer.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh? hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and drivers?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, it's not a suitable replacement for a proper production audio system
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i suppose that makes sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not, midi-over-usb is pretty standard (as is osc iirc), so drivers are probably not the issue
<ubptgbot> AIIoT C was added by: AIIoT C
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> soo how trivial would it be to enable midi mode?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [soo how trivial would it be to enable midi mode?], plug in a keyboard i guess?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then write an app that finds the keyboard and reads midi events, and plays back audio
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm considering installing special EXFAT libraries to be able to mount the Vita as USB storage (not if they're too big), but that probably won't help this issue. Sadly the M10's kernel is probably too primitive to allow lsusb to point out the console.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so no special usb mode needed.......interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. but i mean, plug in a keyboard and see if it's recognized by the kernel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> guess i first would need to figure out if i can detect a keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or get a bluetooth one
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lsusb i presume
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In general this feels like a "laptop is more cutting edge for the envisaged task" scenario, even though a tablet is smaller, more portable and perhaps theoretically better in general for it.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [or get a bluetooth one], a bluetooth electronic keyboard? wut?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe not, since they might require some proprietary thing to pair or something
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> this is mind boggling lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i don't know. but i mean, plug in a keyboard and see if it's recognized by the k …], i presume lsusb?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (and PSTV is a home console version of Vita and cheaper so it's sort of redundant anyway... lol, but not in the sense that some software isn't compatible with the PSTV)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, or dmesg
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> alrighty
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [I think my favorite thing about the UBports Soundcloud is that @malditobastardo' …], So this got me to look this up and find out what it is. For some reason Soundcloud defaulted to #50 Men in the Middle. Enjoyed it very much. Seems like in forums I noticed at least some of these are available in video versions. I
<ubptgbot> 'll have to look more into it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Audiocast is a mostly unscheduled discussion show about the community, the software, and the world around it. The Q&A is a fortnightly video show about the development of Ubuntu Touch and our community's questions.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [The Audiocast is a mostly unscheduled discussion show about the community, the s …], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Guido [Strange, in my case, i.e., Nexus 5 on Edge, Gimp shows the same display issues t …], The trick is to set the phone to windowed mode and then resize the window until you see fine the app
<ubptgbot> glodomorrapl was added by: glodomorrapl
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> hello, got issues installing ubuntu touch on a nexus 5, can someone help?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Whats the issue?
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i'm going through manual steps because the installer doesn't work (i'm on windows and the device is running custom android ROM atm). i made it all the way to the step where i have to push a bunch of files through adb while the ubuntu recovery is running
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> after doing that, when i reboot the device, the "updating system" screen shows up for like 2 seconds and goes back to menu
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i guess something went wrong since rebooting the device doesn't boot ubuntu, it's just stuck at google
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, try using an older version of the installer, I dont know what the current version is but try going down one version
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i'd rather finish the manual steps tbh
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> can i even try the installer anymore now that i cannot boot to android? where do i find the older installer?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, well if you insist on manually doing it, try pushing the files again and maybe even download them, you can try it again, just boot to bootloader, and manually select the device to install
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> (Photo, 1219x1016) https://irc.ubports.com/jRrJHePv.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @glodomorrapl [can i even try the installer anymore now that i cannot boot to android? where do …], Installer doesn't need to have Android on the device. Make sure you aren't using encryption in Android though, as that breaks things
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i see no errors here, gonna try and reboot agian
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i'm not using encryption
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> still no results
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> ok where do i get the older installer then
<hallyn> all right, maybe if i see ubtouch running on nexus 5, i'll be more motivated to get it running on experia x.  maybe i'll buy one of those on ebay after all.
<ubptgbot> <Rondarius> Did you reboot to the bootloader?
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> yes, typed 'adb reboot recovery' in command prompt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [all right, maybe if i see ubtouch running on nexus 5, i'll be more motivated to …], There's a port in progress for that, btw
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.2.3-beta
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> 0.2.3-beta is what i already tried, didn't work
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @glodomorrapl [0.2.3-beta is what i already tried, didn't work], I posted wrong link, try here  … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> even though i clearly have adb and fastboot installed, and drivers are working, when i pick the device and the installer asks me to go into bootloader, nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> lemme try again
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> wait now it's detecting it when i'm in ubuntu recovery
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> can i proceed from here just fine?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Just unplug it then plug it back in on bootloader for the installer, I doubt the installer will work from ubuntu recovery
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> (Photo, 786x593) https://irc.ubports.com/GhXaddeW.png
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> there's progress
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> too bad it's downloading all the stuff i already downloaded again
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> on my metered connection :/
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i think it stores what was downloaded
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> yeh but i downloaded the files manually when doing manual steps
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> if the installer could ask for a folder of already downloaded files that'd be great tbh
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> hey it's "installing update" now, progress bois
<hallyn> dohbee: yeah, I've look at it (a few weeks ago) and coudln't get it to build, though admittedly on a newer ubuntu release
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> would be cool to recheck and fix the manual instructions tbh
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Im guessing its prob a corrupted file
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> isn't it supposed to check the checksums for those
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> it was all "OK" in my case
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The installer does, the manual doesnt until it goes to install them
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> what do you mean it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> one of the lines from the initial part of the manual:  … wget https://system-image.ubports.com//pool/ubports-420bfa80c833e7736e0197d969b5cd981f18eee1215ad3bfae6d82aab9105f03.tar.xz -O pool/ubports-420bfa80c833e7736e0197d969b5cd981f18eee1215ad3bfae6d82aab9105f03.tar.xz && (echo "a959960b307d565d6352e47b8bc9514a2d40ccefc26a7271adf1a71c
<ubptgbot> fb55851a *pool/ubports-420bfa80c833e7736e0197d969b5cd981f18eee1215ad3bfae6d82aab9105f03.tar.xz" && echo.) | sha256sum -c
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The installer checks the MD5 iirc after its downloaded
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> sha256sum -c seems pretty checking for me
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I never really use the manual instructions, I havent used the installer in awhile either tbh
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> Hello everyone :-) … I find a tablet Nexus 7 for 30€ or 50€. Do you think it works with Ubport ? … I would like to test for programing :-)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Zak39 [Hello everyone :-) … I find a tablet Nexus 7 for 30€ or 50€. Do you think it work …], These are the supported devices … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> either way, looks like the installer worked, we ubuntu now yay
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> no need for android anymore since nexus 5 is now my backup device at most
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Enjoy your new UT device
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have a N5, I need to update it, and Im working on a port for another device, its very far from done
<ubptgbot> <Zak39> @Tygerpro [These are the supported devices … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/], Thank, I saw it :-) … I would be sure :-)
<ubptgbot> <Taim010> how to install it on Huawei p smart
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Taim010 [how to install it on Huawei p smart], You can't
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Taim010 [how to install it on Huawei p smart], Its not a supported device atm so you would need to port it (if it meets the requirements) or wait for someone else too (if someone does)
<hallyn> dohbee: so instead of buliding my own i'll just try the pre-existing binraies first, per https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1669/ubuntu-touch-on-sony-xperia-x/10 .  but that points me to
<hallyn> https://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-edge-rootfs-armhf/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-edge-armhf.tar.gz
<hallyn> which does not exist  -  what's the right place to get the latest of that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [which does not exist  -  what's the right place to get the latest of that?], Weird. Should be something there i think.
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> i figured it might've moved on to at least bionic :)
<hallyn> oh but unity was dropped there, wasn't it
<hallyn> i see xenial-rootfs, but not xenial-edge-rootfs
<hallyn> xenial-hybris-edge and xenial-mainline-edge ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [xenial-hybris-edge and xenial-mainline-edge ...], Ah right. You want hybris
<hallyn> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [Weird. Should be something there i think.], That was the name before they split edge off to what it is now, iirc
<ubptgbot> <Taim010> there is war from google on any OS like KaiOS or others. … that's make google a 👿
#ubports 2019-08-14
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Taim010 [there is war from google on any OS like KaiOS or others. … that's make google a 👿], Please keep on topic of ubports/ubuntu-touch in here. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> ^^
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Taim010 [there is war from google on any OS like KaiOS or others. … that's make google a 👿], Google has invested millions into KaiOS - they are partners with  so it's not really an alternative if privacy is of concern.  All the more reason to be grateful for UT
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Taim010 [there is war from google on any OS like KaiOS or others. … that's make google a 👿], [Edit] Google has invested millions into KaiOS - they are partners with them -  so it's not really an alternative if privacy is of concern.  All the more reason to be grateful for UT
<ubptgbot> <Vlad Mirson> @TotalSonic [Google has invested millions into KaiOS - they are partners with them -  so it's …], Are you serious? With Android drivers on board?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vlad Mirson [Are you serious? With Android drivers on board?], https://t.me/UBportsOF please if you wish to discuss things not directly related to UT/ubports
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> bah no lsusb
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> looks like kernel does see my midi keyboard
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Hey - just noticed that Miracast for OnePlus One is now working!  Was able to send to my 55" screen from my UT phone wirelessly via Microsoft Display Adapter v2.  A very nice option to now have available on the OPO - thanks to the UBports team for fixing this! (and I previously had no idea it had been already fixed either until I notic
<ubptgbot> ed the option is no longer greyed out in the "Brightness and Display" settings).
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Hey - just noticed that Miracast for OnePlus One is now working!  Was able to send to my 55" screen from my UT phone wirelessly via Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter v2.  A very nice option to now have available on the OPO - thanks to the UBports team for fixing this! (and I previously had no idea it had been already fixed eith
<ubptgbot> er until I noticed the option is no longer greyed out in the "Brightness and Display" settings).
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TotalSonic [Hey - just noticed that Miracast for OnePlus One is now working!  Was able to se …], which channel?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [which channel?], RC
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Maybe Nexus 5 has hope then!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> slimport would be a lot better on Nexus 5 though but it would be good too if it'll work since my slimport is broken 😅
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Javacookies [slimport would be a lot better on Nexus 5 though but it would be good too if it' …], I just don't like wires. After installing UT, I had regretted selling my MHL adaptor, but then it turns out screen mirroring doesn't work with MHL anyway.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I agree wires are meh but in my experience, wireless display is still not ideal especially when you have inputs like mouse/KB.....video can be fine
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> There's a bit you can do for input latency, but miracast is not going to be as good as wired display, no.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Zak39 [Hello everyone :-) … I find a tablet Nexus 7 for 30€ or 50€. Do you think it work …], Nexus 7 2013 /second generation works a charm on UT. It's well worth the money. Nexus 7 2012/ 1-st generation is not supported, make sure you got 2013/second generation model.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> With Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb) I have had problems of camera and blue tooth not working though.   Otherwise it works well with UT.
<ubptgbot> Zahra♡ F was added by: Zahra♡ F
<ubptgbot> <Zahra♡ F> 🤝 This promo campaign BitMEX Exchange Platform … ❗️ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ❗️ BitMEX Competition - 20.000 BTC and 20.000 ETH to our fans around the world.❗️ … ✅ All info is here https://bit.ly/2KPtCgS
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @advocatux Spam time
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> Is OpenStore not working atm?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's working for me :)
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> i launch openstore and it's just empty
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> all sections are empty
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> that sounds like connection issues, perhaps try to reconnect your wifi/mobile connection
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> yeah i just realized there's no internet connection even though i'm connected to wifi
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> the network is working fine so idk whats up, is it possible to modify ip settings?
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> maybe i need to change the default gateway since i have two
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> sometimes I just need to tap the already connected network again, to make the internet work again..
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> just tried it, no bueno
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> browser says "ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE"
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> Does other clients in the same network have internet access?
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> yes, i just said my network is fine
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> yes, but network != internet ;-)
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> cmon, internet is fine too
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> ok
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> I have no idea what you could do... I would try a reboot at first. Then perhaps check the link with the "ip"-command in the terminal...
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> yeah 'ip addr show' tells me what's up
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> for some reason it's using "10.255.255.255" as the gateway which doesn't exist
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> should be 10.0.0.128
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> got it fixed with the ip command, but i'm surprised there's no way to change ip settings from within settings
<ubptgbot> <glodomorrapl> and you have to reach the terminal for that lmao
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/itskI32S.png Who is DMCA and why he stole repository!
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Anybody have copy of it...?
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Because I bet `./halium/devices/setup mido` won't work without it...
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> `remote: Repository unavailable due to DMCA takedown. … remote: See the takedown notice for more details: … remote:   https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2019/08/2019-08-09-SenseTime-5.md. … fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_xiaomi/': The requested URL returned error: 503`
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> it's related with copyright
<ubptgbot> <Maxr1998> @Cyjan [<reply to media>], Some Chinese company DMCA'd nearly all Xiaomi repos because of some sensor tech
<ubptgbot> <Maxr1998> DMCA = Digital Millennium Copyright Act
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> So I break law if I ask for a copy?
<ubptgbot> <Maxr1998> Basically allows companies to take down content/code they own which was published without their consent
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Cyjan [So I break law if I ask for a copy?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Maxr1998> @Cyjan [So I break law if I ask for a copy?], Idk, it's mostly about not distributing, not sure if the consumer is breaking the law
<ubptgbot> <Maxr1998> But as it's not available anymore, you're probably outta luck
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @Maxr1998 [But as it's not available anymore, you're probably outta luck], seriously...
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> What can I do with it..?
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> I bet that just ignoring that warining is not best option...
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> [Edit] I bet that just ignoring that fatal error is not best option...
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> ok found this thing
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> https://github.com/TheScarastic/proprietary_vendor_xiaomi/tree/lineage-16.0-beryllium/aries
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> [Edit] https://github.com/TheScarastic/proprietary_vendor_xiaomi/
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> But I have no idea where to put it...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cyjan [But I have no idea where to put it...], please go to https://t.me/halium for questions regarding it, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Okey
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @Cyjan [But I have no idea where to put it...], Solved, now I have other problem...
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> https://pastebin.com/raw/mJPGKegX
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> I get following error...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the halium group is the best and right place to ask
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> :v
<hallyn> ok now this is ridiculous!  i think i have everything i need to flash ubtouch onto the xperia x, but the thing now won't go into fastboot mode.  i know it's worked before, since i flashed sailfish onto it...
<hallyn> maybe i need to reboot laptop into bios setup and set usb ports to 2.0 or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [maybe i need to reboot laptop into bios setup and set usb ports to 2.0 or someth …], i guess that won't help if you can't get the phone to start at the bootloader?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe @fredldotme has some hints for you though
<hallyn> dohbee - but the way to boot into fastboot mode is to hold volume up key and plug into usb,
<hallyn> so it seems like there's room for hte laptop to not pay its part
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> hallyn try this: turn off the device, keep vol up pressed and plug in the USB cable
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> the light should turn blue
<hallyn> that's what i've done like 10 times last night :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does it work if you plug it into the charger instead of laptop?
<hallyn> hm, have not tried - will do so in a few mins
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> there's also the possibility it needs the three-finger salute (vol up+vol down+power) and immediately letting go of the vol down button as soon as the screen turns off
<hallyn> is that with it turned on?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> yes
<hallyn> dohbee - using
<hallyn> just a charger didn't help
<hallyn> fredldotme - hm, that rebooted it back into sailfish
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> was the device plugged in to your PC when you did the three finger salute?
<hallyn> yes and no (i tried both ways)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does adb not work? can you not do `adb reboot bootloader` ?
<hallyn> well it's not running android
<hallyn> maybe if i start the android emulation layer...
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Sailfish doesn't ship adbd AFAICT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @hallyn [well it's not running android], Sailfish is running on original kernel and halium isn't it? adb still might connect.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Sailfish runs on the 3.18 vendor kernel whereas our Xperia X port runs the 4.4 vendor kernel.
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> Sailfish sucks the battery, particularly on the community ports
<hallyn> the sailfish x doesn't seem to bad on battery.
<hallyn> adb didn't connect, but i'll try with the androie layer running
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and not really pertinent either way :P
<ubptgbot> Aditya Rathore was added by: Aditya Rathore
<hallyn> i can't stand the fact that i can't easily rebuild the packages to fix bugs :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> anybody got cutespotify running on Ubuntu 16.04?
<ubptgbot> amirnaseer1 was added by: amirnaseer1
<hallyn> yeah, no adb
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @tylnesh [anybody got cutespotify running on Ubuntu 16.04?], this is a little complicated to install but is currently the most reliable way to get Spotify to work on UT devices  https://forums.ubports.com/topic/746/howto-mopidy-music-server-to-ubuntu-phone
<ubptgbot> Dimo Alex was added by: Dimo Alex
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @hallyn [yeah, no adb], Try running adb with sudo or an su session.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Try running adb with sudo or an su session.], no, there's no `adbd` running on sailfish i think
<hallyn> yeah doesn't seem like it.
<hallyn> is there some hidden 'reset' button that goes beyond volume-up+usb-plugin?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I guess you can't get recovery either?
<hallyn> no :(
<hallyn> maybe i need to run th ebattery down to 0
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Might do something for you.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @TotalSonic [this is a little complicated to install but is currently the most reliable way t …], Thanks, I'll try it tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <rtzvetkov> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zfXkNt6l.bin
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my goodness its so much easier to interact with vim then with nano in the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Fuseteam [oh my goodness its so much easier to interact with vim then with nano in the ter …], Wow really?
#ubports 2019-08-15
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yep just tried it out
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you only need the esc key most of the rest of the commands are on the osk already
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] you only need the esc key most of the commands are on the osk already
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-1-4-0-release/12198
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh boi
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @Fuseteam [oh boi], Boi🐮
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> moo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] sometimes i miss my discord emoji
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i assume content hub copies of files are stored in .cache?
<ubptgbot> 186Y was added by: 186Y
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> To all the newcomers, welcome! Please take a look to https://ubports.com/meet-the-community to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too 👌
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @popescu_sorin [https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-1-4-0-release/12198], does the mirclient API removal and the transition to Wayland in Mir 1.4 represent a potential stumbling point in UT development?  My presumption is that we will be stuck on Mir 1.3 or lower for a while - is there any downsides to this?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> well in my understanding, it's not removed yet, just not enabled/available by default but obviously something has to be done in the near future
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Javacookies [well in my understanding, it's not removed yet, just not enabled/available by de …], Correct. Unity8 and unity-system-compositor already pass configure to Mir, this is just one more option. … But the clock is ticking.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Btw, does anybody's Bluetooth behave wonky while in call?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [you only need the esc key most of the commands are on the osk already], I've got a nice, custom Vim keyboard layout that means everything you need is available in onr place.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [you only need the esc key most of the commands are on the osk already], [Edit] I've got a nice, custom Vim keyboard layout that means everything you need is available in one place.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @tylnesh [Btw, does anybody's Bluetooth behave wonky while in call?], Like dropping the connection when the phone riings, not being able to  speak through the bluetooth headset's mic, etc? It used to work fine on my MX4, but doesn't in OnePlus One. Is it a widespread issue, or is my headset just wonky?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> BT is still a PIA it depends on a lot of variants
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> So it could be the headset or who knows
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Try with another model
<ubptgbot> <M V> I've the same problemwith bluetooth on Aquaris E5 Ubuntu edition.
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> bluetooth stopped worked half a year ago on my phone:  … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/994
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> [Edit] bluetooth stopped working half a year ago on my phone:  … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/994
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @tylnesh [Like dropping the connection when the phone riings, not being able to  speak thr …], same for Pro 5. Never worked even on Canonical image. One of the nastiest bugs, I believe. Hope there can be a fix one day ;-) cos it's rather limiting and would be helpful while driving.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I'll try with my car radio.. But as I'm driving a lot lately, it's pretty much a deal breaker in terms of daily driver
<ubptgbot> Anujith.A.G Raj was added by: Anujith.A.G Raj
<ubptgbot> <Anujith.A.G Raj> Fwd from News: 🤝 This promo campaign BitMEX Exchange Platform … ❗️ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ❗️ BitMEX Competition - 20.000 BTC and 20.000 ETH to our fans around the world.❗️ … ✅ All info is here https://bit.ly/Bitmex_Promo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [I've got a nice, custom Vim keyboard layout that means everything you need is av …], oooh i gotta figure out how to make those
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @malditobastardo [BT is still a PIA it depends on a lot of variants], don't you mean PITA?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Hi, been afk for the past couple of days and I've just updated to the latest RC but no radical change, is OTA10 still on hold? Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Fuseteam [don't you mean PITA?], Yeah haga
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Fuseteam [don't you mean PITA?], [Edit] Yeah haha
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @UniversalSuperBox [No, there will be a re-release. So it'll be next RC. Or however many it takes to …], Just seen this. I'll be patient.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Hi, been afk for the past couple of days and I've just updated to the latest RC …], If you're on `rc`, you've got (the current) OTA-10; it will be receiving another fix soon.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Hi, been afk for the past couple of days and I've just updated to the latest RC …], What were the radical changes you were expecting?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Hi, been afk for the past couple of days and I've just updated to the latest RC …], https://github.com/orgs/ubports/projects/11#column-5166215 -- that gives a summary of what's been included in OTA-10.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @imraniqbal [What were the radical changes you were expecting?], I thought there was something big in term of the draw vs scopes, perhaps I've misunderstood
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [I thought there was something big in term of the draw vs scopes, perhaps I've mi …], That's in the pipeline but it hadn't even reached `devel` yet. You'd have to go `edge` to experience that at the current time.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> (`edge` isn't recommended for daily driver use).
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> actually that should reach devel soon if it hasn't already
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [actually that should reach devel soon if it hasn't already], Not yet, I'm on latest `devel`.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm then did i read wrong in the qa group?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [hmm then did i read wrong in the qa group?], Have you got a link to the post?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Fwd from malditobastardo: Yes! Awesome. I been in devel since may as my daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> around there :p
<ubptgbot> Keith Su was added by: Keith Su
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [hmm then did i read wrong in the qa group?], yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> grr forwards not linking to original
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [hmm then did i read wrong in the qa group?], it will, soon after OTA-10 is released
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ota-11, coming in 8 months
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you think that's how long it will take for the new Unity8 and mir become stable and usuable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's fairly stable and "usable" now, but it's still got a lot of missing things, and odd bugs (like the libertine thing for example)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [you think that's how long it will take for the new Unity8 and mir become stable …], Maybe we need an OTA-10.5 for your lovely OSK advanced text functions!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> our process does't work terribly great for such "hotfix" scenarios
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Never mind, it's available via. the `ubports-qa` command, right?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think it's close to a releasable state, just a few important bug fixes and it's good to go....I'm being selfish but libertine is a low priority thing 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [Maybe we need an OTA-10.5 for your lovely OSK advanced text functions!], yeah maybe if it really takes a lot of time to release OTA 11 but I guess once edge is merged to devel then we'll have no choice to wait for it, there's no turning back? 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I think it's close to a releasable state, just a few important bug fixes and it' …], regressions are regressions though
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies How about getting more testing for it in the QA group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would be nice to add a framework bump and get qtcharts in the image though
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [regressions are regressions though], we had the same when we transitioned to xenial, we had to do it or we won't move but to be fair, I won't mind if it'll take long. We should be very careful with these big changes 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [we had the same when we transitioned to xenial, we had to do it or we won't move …], that's a bit different
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [would be nice to add a framework bump and get qtcharts in the image though], I'm with this!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [yes], hmm i see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and actually libertine works on more devices now than it did in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [@Javacookies How about getting more testing for it in the QA group?], yeah sure! so that we can squash bugs and perhaps improve it more
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [yeah sure! so that we can squash bugs and perhaps improve it more], I reckon it's in a decent state now.  Where I used to find inconsistencies previously, it's far more polished now.  I've not stumbled across any bugs in it for a long while.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm starting to see cursor mover mode as a 'interaction mode :3
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> This is much more than a "cursor mover" — that's already available, anyway.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what's the command to install it again?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I'm not sure, I've built it manually.  @Javacookies will probably know.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i so need to learn to build it :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] i so need to learn to manually build it :3
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [i so need to learn to manually build it :3], Nah, I'm sure it's available via. `ubports-qa install ...`.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yup that one ^
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i know just that i have a few keyboard ideas as kugi knows lol
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [yup that one ^], What's the branch?  `xenial_-_textfunctions`?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure how jenkins builds work though....I tried the multi-monitor PRs but some of them says that there no builds...I was excited 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [yup that one ^], fill in the ellipsis xD
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I think I have — the branch name above.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [What's the branch?  xenial_-_textfunctions?], can't exactly remember 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> boo '3'
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [fill in the ellipsis xD], I think you `ubports-qa install REPONAME PR#`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [fill in the ellipsis xD], [Edit] I think you can do `ubports-qa install REPONAME PR#`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [i know just that i have a few keyboard ideas as kugi knows lol], what, adding a compose key? :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's one part yep xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> composekey+flick is OP xD
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [fill in the ellipsis xD], Try this at your end: `sudo ubports-qa install xenial_-_textfunctions`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I didn't even know about it before and I don't really use it so I might not be the right person to implement it 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what compose key or flick?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> compose key on the phone doesn't make sense
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [Try this at your end: sudo ubports-qa install xenial_-_textfunctions], I know that works but does it know which repo that branch is?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [what compose key or flick?], compose key but maybe applies to flick too 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [compose key on the phone doesn't make sense], we'll see :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [compose key but maybe applies to flick too 😁], lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> layer shifting makes more sense, as you're going to have to do that anyway to get parts of the composition sequence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or, better autocomplete suggestions and multi-language keyboard support
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> depends really if i get flick working the way i imagine one layer can input about 60 characters
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and that's with 12 keys
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but that's all theory atm I first need to learn to build and modify
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [Try this at your end: sudo ubports-qa install xenial_-_textfunctions], ppa not found
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [not sure how jenkins builds work though....I tried the multi-monitor PRs but som …], ha! jenkins build not found xD
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah not sure how to instruct jenkins to build....I really badly want to try the multi-monitor 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i just want time to build the system i want
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [ppa not found], How about this: … ```sudo ubports-qa install PR-78```
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Guys. I tried to use my phone as router through usb and I wrote (as su) 'tethering enable' but I got the error 'rdnsi not enabled'. Shall I do any additional configuration in either my laptop or phone?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Marcos [Guys. I tried to use my phone as router through usb and I wrote (as su) 'tetheri …], You can enable/disable this mode using the UT Tweak Tool.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to use `android-gadget-service rndis enable` iirc
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Ooooh! I was not aware of Tweak tool functionality!
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> set up and working!!
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> and to you too Rodney!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is currently delayed due to "Broken online accounts fail silently" (https://https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1195). You can continue helping us test by following https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-10-238.
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> my oneplus screen is not turning on
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> the green light on top keeps blinking
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> any idea how can i get it working
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> ok  i was trying to restart with power and volume up
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> did power plus volume down
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> and restarted the phone
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Nithin Padavu [and restarted the phone], Did it work?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I'm trying to setup RSS, but I just noticed that I can't copy and paste my URLs from my note in Nextcloud to the RSS list. Only Select All works. The blue text selector isn't working if I try to move it to select text.
<ubptgbot> <Jalvathi> Hello everyone. Anyone working for Samsung S7?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Jalvathi [Hello everyone. Anyone working for Samsung S7?], Listing of ports in progress is here: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues
<ubptgbot> <Jalvathi> Thanks John
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Jalvathi [Thanks John], I found S7 here: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/48
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @John (Marlin) [I'm trying to setup RSS, but I just noticed that I can't copy and paste my URLs …], Is this a known bug on Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John (Marlin) [Is this a known bug on Nexus 5?], Sometimes that issue is related to an app
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> So it may have something to do with the nextcloud app or with the rss app you are using
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anyway. Selecting is not working well for now. It's a workaround that we have since we moved to Xenial and morph. I think it's related to the newer version of Qt
<ubptgbot> z4nyx was added by: z4nyx
<ubptgbot> <z4nyx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/MyfnnqIA.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No welcome bots here
<ubptgbot> <z4nyx> @UniversalSuperBox [No welcome bots here], xd
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @z4nyx [/notes], However, you may find useful information at https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <z4nyx> @UniversalSuperBox [However, you may find useful information at https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome], Thenks
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [Anyway. Selecting is not working well for now. It's a workaround that we have si …], Okay. Thanks. I'm typing the URLs instead.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Okay. Thanks. I'm typing the URLs instead.], Which app are you trying to copy the URLs from?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John (Marlin) [Okay. Thanks. I'm typing the URLs instead.], What I don't understand is for example. With the Notes app you have the old good behavior
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/IkDv1vbB.png
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [What I don't understand is for example. With the Notes app you have the old good …], Yes. I'm confused though. I thought Nextcloud was syncing into the Notes app, but I looked, and there's no Notes app in Scopes! But you are right. Text selection is working in the browser URL bar and the RSS text input bar.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Not working in the Nextcloud app.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> [Edit] Not working in the Nextcloud app in the Notes section.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not working in html input fields inside browser though, right?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [it is not working in html input fields inside browser though, right?], That's why I like @Javacookies advanced text functions work — you can use it to select text within HTML fields as well.
<ubptgbot> <Jalvathi> @John (Marlin) [I found S7 here: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/48], Thanks again :)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [it is not working in html input fields inside browser though, right?], It did work for me to paste into the omni box at duckduckgo.com.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Jalvathi [Thanks again :)], Hope it works out for you.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @John (Marlin) [It did work for me to paste into the omni box at duckduckgo.com.], But it did not let me adjust the selection in the omnibox to copy it back out again.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [That's why I like @Javacookies advanced text functions work — you can use it to …], now, now, you're promoting it too much 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but yeah, it's a big help copying and pasting stuffs across apps....
<ubptgbot> Edita was added by: Edita
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [now, now, you're promoting it too much 😂], Are you kidding me?  I've been using it since last November...
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [now, now, you're promoting it too much 😂], I've used it more than you have!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [I've used it more than you have!], that's actually true although I got it installed (with other stuffs as well) on my edge on Nexus 5 for the past months
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That's why I'm best positioned to advocate it.  It's an excellent improvement that really deserves more testing.
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> @imraniqbal [Did it work?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [That's why I like @Javacookies advanced text functions work — you can use it to …], What app is that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [What app is that?], not an app. changes to the OSK
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Oh. Okay!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [What app is that?], It's a proposed improvement to the OSK that gives you "advanced text functions" such as select mode and cut/copy/paste.  It's slated to arrive in OTA-11 but that appears to be (at least) a few months away.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Meanwhile I'm dying because I've tried 3 RSS readers in the Open Store, and all of them are crashing.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [It's a proposed improvement to the OSK that gives you "advanced text functions" …], Ah! Very good!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Meanwhile I'm dying because I've tried 3 RSS readers in the Open Store, and all …], I was having plenty of "fun" with the RSS readers as well.  The best I've found are `RSS Reader` (which can't open the links, though) and `SimplestRSS` integrated into the `Launcher Modular` (which is nice but has a few glitches).
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [I was having plenty of "fun" with the RSS readers as well.  The best I've found …], Thanks. Simplest isn't working for me out of the box. I'm not experienced with Launcher Modular. I think I'm going to give in and use the Feedly web app.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. Simplest isn't working for me out of the box. I'm not experienced with L …], What issue do you have with Simplest?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> It's crashing and won't accept an RSS URL.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Feedly just locked up too :(
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [It's crashing and won't accept an RSS URL.], Strange, I'm on a N5 `devel` and it's working pretty well.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I was on N5 devel but went back to rc to help with the QA.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They aren't very different right now
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Is it crashing on all RSS URLs?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> It's not crashing often, but more common is saying there's no feed at the indicated URL
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [It's not crashing often, but more common is saying there's no feed at the indica …], Do these work on the `RSS Reader` app?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I have 7 URLs in Feedly, and I'm starting with https://www.unixmen.com/feed/
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [Do these work on the RSS Reader app?], RSS Reader didn't work. I'd put in the URL, and then it would act like it added it, but didn't, so the feed told me I have no URLs and to add one.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've also tried a few RS reader apps in the store nad SimpleRSS is the one that worked although it needs improvments 😄
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Let me try that at my end.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Feedly Web thinks my password is wrong. I'm logged in on the PC, but on the phone it doesn't like the password!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Yep, can't get that URL accepted in either app.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay. If I visit it in Morph, it gives the RSS key.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Okay. If I visit it in Morph, it gives the RSS key.], Not sure if you're in the App Dev group but I've just asked the author of SimplestRSS about that URL.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Oh, yes. I see your post. Thanks. I also reinstalled both SimplestRSS and RSS Reader to try more URLs.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay. RSS Reader accepted LinuxBabe.
<ubptgbot> najahiii was added by: najahiii
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> SimplestRSS is okay with LinuxBabe too.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [SimplestRSS is okay with LinuxBabe too.], Hmm, possibly approaching the issue in the same way.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Entering UnixMen into SimplestRSS crashes the app.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [now, now, you're promoting it too much 😂], When do you think it will be ready??
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Entering UnixMen into SimplestRSS crashes the app.], OK, it didn't crash the app at my side — just says that it doesn't find a feed at the URL.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I got that quite a few times too.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> But the app has been crashing sometimes too.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [When do you think it will be ready??], it'll probably land after OTA-10
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Now RSS Reader has given me an error message for the first time on entering UnixMen: "The specified location seems not a valid RSS feed."
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> So at least now both apps are confirmed working when a good URL is supplied.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Now RSS Reader has given me an error message for the first time on entering Unix …], Have you tried the `Shorter` app?  It doesn't work well with SuruDark so I haven't explored it yet.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't notice it since it didn't say RSS in the title. I think I'm okay with the 3 apps I have installed now. Feedly Web does give me UnixMen in the feed though.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Might be because it's a web app though.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0s0yCgoB.png
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Oh. Teleports won't post as image!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Oh. Teleports won't post as image!], It does usually.  Good to know you've found a solution.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [It does usually.  Good to know you've found a solution.], Thanks so much for all your help in figuring this out!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome, you did it yourself, really!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Yeah, but you pointed me in the right direction. Also I didn't know which readers were recommended, or if they worked, so I appreciate the suggested apps.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Yeah, but you pointed me in the right direction. Also I didn't know which reader …], No problem.  And now I know that the Feedly webapp can handle the other RSS links.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [No problem.  And now I know that the Feedly webapp can handle the other RSS link …], It's really coincidental that of the 6 feeds I follow, the first one I tried had a bad URL.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [It's really coincidental that of the 6 feeds I follow, the first one I tried had …], The rest of them work?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I only put in LinuxBabe for now. I'll get the others later.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I'm already set up in Feedly, so it was just a matter of installing and logging in. I do like the image previews in RSS Reader.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> [Edit] I was already set up in Feedly, so it was just a matter of installing and logging in. I do like the image previews in RSS Reader.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> And preferred not to use a web service to aggregate my feeds.
<ubptgbot> Johnn888 was added by: Johnn888
<ubptgbot> <Johnn888> https://t.me/joinchat/MM5lf1YNHVvGOFHbuzmm9g
<ubptgbot> <Johnn888> Chat de cc clonado
<ubptgbot> slacker70 was added by: slacker70
<ubptgbot> fred francois was added by: fred francois
<ubptgbot> <fred francois> Hello can I install Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3
<hallyn> what is the right place to look for the long term plans?  i.e. after 16.04 goes eol;  maintaining unity;  etc ?   is there a plan document, or launchpad blueprints, etc?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [what is the right place to look for the long term plans?  i.e. after 16.04 goes …], the "plan" is to move to a newer LTS by the time 16.04 is EOL (so we still have almost 2 years), and we are maintaining unity8. but there's literally only a handful of us doing it in spare time for the core system components, so it's not exactly a
<ubptgbot> speedy thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and extensive documenting of plans is not sensible with such a sitaution, really
<hallyn> well i mainly meant i didn't want to waste ppls time repeating basic info if it's well known and documented :)  thanks.
<hallyn> howre you feeling about unity8 maintenance?  are there a lot of pieces it depends on that also are abandoned?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are. it's a very large stack made up of hundreds of components
<hallyn> (ordered a new/used phone so i should be able to test finally next week, and maybe start helping out)
<hallyn> not hundreds of abandoned ones i hope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mostly, yep. most of the stuff was written specifically for the unity8/phone stack
<hallyn> :(
<hallyn> thanks for the info.
<hallyn> I suppose this uses something more like snap than ubuntu packaging?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not too bad though, really. most of it is reasonably stable and doesen't take too much work. there just are some annoying sticking parts sometimes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [I suppose this uses something more like snap than ubuntu packaging?], no, the rootfs is built from debian packages of core system components. apps are (generally) packaged in clicks
<hallyn> awesome!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but on phones, rootfs is readonly, and limited in size, so we don't support installing updates/apps with apt. updates come via system-image
<hallyn> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's what libertine is for (chroot container for running legacy apps)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [the "plan" is to move to a newer LTS by the time 16.04 is EOL (so we still have …], `EOL` or `End of Standard Support`?  If it's the former, then there's much longer (April 2024): … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [EOL or End of Standard Support?  If it's the former, then there's much longer (A …], extended support is irrelevant, unless you plan to buy that support from canonical for all our users
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [extended support is irrelevant, unless you plan to buy that support from canonic …], Therefore, EOL = April 2024.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> extended support = april 2024
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Look at the link I sent you.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> The last column is `End of Life`.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [Look at the link I sent you.], don't be pedantic. you know what we were talking about
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We only have standard stupport
<Fuseteam> EOL stands for End of Life....
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [don't be pedantic. you know what we were talking about], I really don't — you said EOL, so I was asking not telling.  Anyway, standard support is what I was expecting.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [I really don't — you said EOL, so I was asking not telling.  Anyway, standard su …], it's not my fault canonical decided to change the meaning on the wiki recently
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So we have until April 2021, basically. Either way.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Right, so just seeking clarity.  I got caught out by this elsewhere while having a discussion about 14.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [Right, so just seeking clarity.  I got caught out by this elsewhere while having …], EOL for poor people
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [EOL for poor people], Yes, time-poor people!
<hallyn> egads, i'm sorry i brought conflict into the channel!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [egads, i'm sorry i brought conflict into the channel!], blame mark
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [egads, i'm sorry i brought conflict into the channel!], Don't worry about it, it's just harmless banter.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The chat with yourself was hacked on top of the usual private chats. Its really just like a clipboard, and do not expect that everything works in it ^^
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Were all one big dysfunctional family lol
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> @fred francois [Hello can I install Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [but yeah, it's a big help copying and pasting stuffs across apps....], count me as another person that can't wait for your OSK ebhancements are in a future OTA
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [count me as another person that can't wait for your OSK ebhancements are in a fu …], It's available for testing now if you're not on `edge`.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [It's available for testing now if you're not on edge.], cool - is there a link for this? Is there a click for this or do I need to install via some other method?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a deb
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [cool - is there a link for this? Is there a click for this or do I need to insta …], Maybe best to discuss in the QA group.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [It's available for testing now if you're not on edge.], OSK is not changed on edge afaik, so why wouldn't it work?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Maybe best to discuss in the QA group.], cool
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [OSK is not changed on edge afaik, so why wouldn't it work?], Someone tried it and it didn't work. Dalton knows the details.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [OSK is not changed on edge afaik, so why wouldn't it work?], It is.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [cool], Are you already in that group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [It is.], oh,, hmm
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Are you already in that group?], yup
<ubptgbot> AIIoT C was added by: AIIoT C
<ubptgbot> <AIIoT C> Ubuntu touch is developed for phones with 64-bit processors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the meizu pro 5 is 64-bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> currently the userspace is 32-bit though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 64-bit rootfs is not yet stable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's also problematic as all the compiled apps in the store are built for 32-bit only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (for armhf that is)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I tried the edge rootfs on my note 4 this morning, it lacks the CAF libraries, not sure if thats known or not
#ubports 2019-08-16
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @John (Marlin) [Oh. Teleports won't post as image!], png files are indeed uploaded as files
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Embedded Linux Conference (ELC) Europe 2019 Schedule - October 28-30 … https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/08/15/embedded-linux-conference-elc-europe-2019-schedule-october-28-30/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sounds like something for @ubports_OF
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Is there a blog post for what’s in OTA 10?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Nice chart here for those considering a Meizu Pro 5 in the USA regarding what providers are compatible.  My current one (T-mobile) gives reliable 3G/HSPA but can not provide 4G to the Pro 5.  Apparently Boost can provide 4G (but no 3G), considering maybe switching.  https://www.kimovil.com/en/frequency-checker/US/meizu-mx5-pro
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Nice chart here for those considering a Meizu Pro 5 in the USA regarding what providers are compatible.  My current one (T-mobile) gives reliable 3G/HSPA but can not provide 4G to the Pro 5.  Apparently Boost or Sprint can provide 4G (but no 3G), considering maybe switching.  https://www.kimovil.com/en/frequency-checker/US/meizu
<ubptgbot> -mx5-pro
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pHXmkuiG.webp
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [OSK is not changed on edge afaik, so why wouldn't it work?], yeah edge has some changes to OSK so a separate branch has to be created there for it to work
<ubptgbot> DhanapalanRaja was added by: DhanapalanRaja
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @TotalSonic [Nice chart here for those considering a Meizu Pro 5 in the USA regarding what pr …], If you wanna run UT, I wouldnt switch till CDMA networks work correctly again
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Also looking at that chart, the pro 5 isnt compatible with sprints cdma so you wouldnt even get the 2g which youll need if you want LTE, maybe just adding the APN for it will suffice?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tygerpro [If you wanna run UT, I wouldnt switch till CDMA networks work correctly again], good point - I thought Boost might offer GSM - but seems it is likely all CDMA
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> should have looked that up first!
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have Sprint atm, its one of the big road blocks for me switching to UT as a DD, the other being the needs from apps that will work with android cause my wife wont switch unless it comes on the phone she gets
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yeah  - T-Mobile has been reliable for me - so seems you are correct and I shouldn't mess with it unless there is a GSM option with Band 41 out there that I don't know about.  I actually dropped my Meizu Pro 5 and the screen didn't crack but the display went off.  I might try and open it up to repair it - but in the meantime I found a
<ubptgbot> reasonably priced 4GB RAM/ 64GB storage model that represents an upgrade - so bought that and awaiting it.  But it made me go back to my OnePlus One - which Netspeed test on 4G are measuring around 2.5mbps - where as the Meizu Pro 5 on 3G/HSPA is maxing out around 1.4mbps
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well I view devices like cars, everyone likes what they like, and trying to force someone to choose something they dont like will never work lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I personally like the N5, it just couldnt handle the tasks I needed out of it for various reasons.  I think it would be nice with a better screen as well, but thats something Inwas willing to settle on.  The note 4 port Im working on should make for a decent device, its still pretty usable today, just not as fast cause its only a quad co
<ubptgbot> re rather than an octa core
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> this was an informative article - QUOTING  "In terms of their relevance to 3G and 4G LTE bands and frequencies, the thing to know is that CDMA and GSM only use 3G technology. So the CDMA vs. GSM discussion is really a 3G discussion. However, as alluded to earlier, it's important to ensure that your phone has ample 3G frequency compatib
<ubptgbot> ility, since this is the network your phone will jump on in the absence of a 4G signal. Otherwise, you'll simply have no reception when you can't reach a 4G network. "  …  https://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/cell-phone-networks-and-frequencies-explained
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [yeah  - T-Mobile has been reliable for me - so seems you are correct and I shoul …], Hi Steve. From these Chinese ebay vendors ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [Hi Steve. From these Chinese ebay vendors ?], the Meizu Pro 5 I have (that recently broke) is a 3gb/32gb official Ubuntu Edition.  I have a 4gb/64gb version coming from Japan that already has 16.04 UT installed on it.  I don't know whether it is is Chinese or International edition originally - figure I will flip it to
<ubptgbot>  someone else if it doesn't work well - but was willing to take a risk on it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> OK great. Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> should have it in a couple weeks -  I wil post back here regarding its performance once I have it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Perfect. Looking forward to it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Same here, although to be fair, Im looking forward to getting my verizon note 4 working fully too
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tygerpro [Same here, although to be fair, Im looking forward to getting my verizon note 4 …], My wife used a Note 4 for a long while and loved it.  If you can get a port of that going would be a nice addition to the UT community device list.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Which version did she have?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have a sprint and a verizon version
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tygerpro [Which version did she have?], hers was on Sprint
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> we might still have it here - not sure how well it stil works.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Nice, the sprint one was easier to get started with cause it didnt have to be unlocked (at least mine didnt) the verizon one I had to downgrade 2 or 3 times till I found the right firmware to unlock it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> My sprint one when I last tried it (my grandmother is currently using it as her DD cause she needed a phone) had alot working, I still need to get audio working on that port, as well as BT, but once I get it all workin on the verizon one, it -should- be a simple copy and paste for the sprint one
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, I gotta start getting ready to catch a flight, off to OH for work today
<ubptgbot> h4739 was added by: h4739
<ubptgbot> Bachou was added by: Bachou
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> What is the best Bitcoin wallet for ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ulrichard [What is the best Bitcoin wallet for ubports?], We are not crypto fans so I dont think there is one ;)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I tried it once, I used a web based wallet
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does UBP forum etiquette permit users to paste a *large* log file directly into a message to ask for support?
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @fred francois [Hello can I install Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3], There is a "work in progress" port for OP3 … It's not yet usable as a daily driver … But if you want to try it you can go here … https://github.com/Vince1171/OnePlus3-T-Halium-Prebuild
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^^ Or should it still be a Pastebin?
<ubptgbot> Wissotsky was added by: Wissotsky
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [Nice chart here for those considering a Meizu Pro 5 in the USA regarding what pr …], i think sprint is prepaid with only 'authorized' bring your own phone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [the Meizu Pro 5 I have (that recently broke) is a 3gb/32gb official Ubuntu Editi …], what broke on the ubuntu edition
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Seperately from my above questions (please do answer them, they pertain to a much larger log than the one I'm about to share). This is me trying to upgrade Libreoffice on the Pro 5 Libertine container via the LO ppa. What's the main issue here? How do I configure `libreoffice-common/core`?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/j8wZ9N1j
<ubptgbot> DanielCitrin was added by: DanielCitrin
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It seems a bit cyclical if you look at the error regarding processing `libreoffice-common`.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or should I say, the logical seems circular.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Or should I say, the logic seems circular.
<ubptgbot> Nocoz was added by: Nocoz
<ubptgbot> FOX_Snake_XOF was added by: FOX_Snake_XOF
<ubptgbot> <Nocoz> Hi, wondering for a while if it is possible to use ubuntu... on the ubp site there are Moto phones  in progress.. for months now. I'm familiar with linux, not with programming. … I dont mind not heaving all the features but would like to support ubp if possible. Fi by giving feedback of issues or trying new things … So my question: Is it a
<ubptgbot> long way to start getting ubuntu on a lenovo k6?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [what broke on the ubuntu edition], it was dropped and the display went black with occasional flicker - possibly a dislodged ribbon cable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nocoz [Hi, wondering for a while if it is possible to use ubuntu... on the ubp site the …], Hi, it would need to be ported. Please see at http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html it that device has the minimum requirements for it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nocoz [Hi, wondering for a while if it is possible to use ubuntu... on the ubp site the …], [Edit] Hi, it would need to be ported. Please see at http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html whether that device has the minimum requirements for it
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Is there a basic instruction manual on how UBports works. Have been trying to find how to take a screenshot on an FP2 for the last half hour.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @Javacookies [I've also tried a few RS reader apps in the store nad SimpleRSS is the one that …], List me your improvements wish and it may come true :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dave S [Is there a basic instruction manual on how UBports works. Have been trying to fi …], Press Vol-Up and Down at the same time ^^
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Kazord [List me your improvements wish and it may come true :)], no specific things on my mind, just maybe the look and feel of the app, it's obviously in the early stages of the development. Good luck 😁
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @John (Marlin) [Now RSS Reader has given me an error message for the first time on entering Unix …], I try to do my best to handle every kind of rss but I don't have too much user / feedback, if something not working just tell it (or onpen issue on github) I look into it as soon I have some spare time
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> @Flohack [Press Vol-Up and Down at the same time ^^], Thanks - but isn't there a basic how it works anywhere?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dave S [Thanks - but isn't there a basic how it works anywhere?], Not sure. Canonical´s documentation was still at developer stage. The phone was not ready for end users I would say ;)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> 😱 just did a test on N5/edge via Ubports installer, installation was fine but get stucked with a non responding dash , did not had time to look at logs. Someone else faced that issue ? backed to devel since :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> humm sorry it is called launcher not the dash, can it be because on devel i have disabled the launcher ?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> What is the next release date of UT-10?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Mikeee_128 [What is the next release date of UT-10?], Wednesday August 21
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @TotalSonic [Wednesday August 21], Thnx
<ubptgbot> <Nocoz> @advocatux [Hi, it would need to be ported. Please see at http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/ …], Thank you for the quick responds... The link you provided is my starting point … And wow.... Impressed by all this … The minimum requirements are oke: 2gb ram, 16 gb storage and kernel 3.18.31 … Next is to set up my build device … No problem … A
<ubptgbot> lso to get the halium source.. will not be much of a pain … But the part adding device-specific sources is a serious part. I have no idea what to do here or what i should add! It links to get something. Do i need to search for the repositories in the lineageOS's giyhub page?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Nocoz [Thank you for the quick responds... The link you provided is my starting point …], If your device is supported by LineageOS then yes, pull the device-specific sources from there.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Also feel free to join our Telegram Porting group in case you have more questions or run into issues: https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Nocoz [Thank you for the quick responds... The link you provided is my starting point …], If you go to the github page for your devices LOS port, there should be a lineage.dependencies file, the stuff in that file is what youll need, along with any common repos for similar devices (i.e. trltespr has a trlte-common repo that also has to
<ubptgbot> be added)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Kazord [I try to do my best to handle every kind of rss but I don't have too much user / …], Thanks for your interest in supporting your app. It seems that https://www.unixmen.com/feed/ has an RSS file that is not accepted by SimplestRSS and RSS Reader both. It does work in Feedly. Also, I wanted to ask you if I understand the desc
<ubptgbot> ription in Open Store correctly. Does SimplestRSS require the rssreaderscope to be installed as well? Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Dave S [Thanks - but isn't there a basic how it works anywhere?], I would think that the Ubuntu Edition phones sold at retail would have had a printed user manual included in the box. You might check their websites to see if there's a downloadable pdf user manual.
<ubptgbot> AIIoT C was added by: AIIoT C
<ubptgbot> <AIIoT C> It is UT compatible with snapcraft that Canonical developed for phones with Ubuntu operating system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome back!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, not currently. Apps are packaged using the Click packaging format.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @John (Marlin) [Thanks for your interest in supporting your app. It seems that https://www.unixm …], Both use the same backend code, simplestRSS is my latest to be prepare for the end of scope … (rssreaderscope won't get update anymore as scope will fall soon or later or at their rise again)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Kazord [Both use the same backend code, simplestRSS is my latest to be prepare for the e …], Okay. Thanks. I was worried that if I uninstalled rssreaderscope that SimplestRSS would stop working.
<ubptgbot> webMonkeyfromUA was added by: webMonkeyfromUA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 release candidates have been respun. Please update and continue testing as normal. The new release date for Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is Wednesday, August 21. … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-10-238
<ubptgbot> <Nocoz> @fredldotme [Also feel free to join our Telegram Porting group in case you have more question …], I will try another time... First buy another phone... Then i can start playinh.. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [Seperately from my above questions (please do answer them, they pertain to a muc …], Anyone, please?
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @John (Marlin) [Thanks for your interest in supporting your app. It seems that https://www.unixm …], OK it doesn't work cause the feed start with a newline xD
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kazord [OK it doesn't work cause the feed start with a newline xD], Good catch.  Should be easy enough to fix, right?
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Trying to fix it right now, patch expecting in the evening
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Excellent.
<ubptgbot> Navchanakya was added by: Navchanakya
<ubptgbot> <Navchanakya> Is Ubuntu touch os cab be installed on  Redmi note 6 pro phone?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> that is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can see the supported device list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Kazord [Trying to fix it right now, patch expecting in the evening], Nice
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @John (Marlin) [Nice], XML parser really doesn't like that, have do fix the http part..
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> In store soon
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kazord [In store soon], Great, I'm downloading it now.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kazord [In store soon], Great job, I can confirm that it's working with the link that wasn't yesterday.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Okay], So working now but that unixmen RSS feed has very old articles on it.  Maybe some of the other feeds are better?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [So working now but that unixmen RSS feed has very old articles on it.  Maybe som …], My linux buddy gave me 6 to subscribe to. I'll have to spend some time to see how they compare.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [My linux buddy gave me 6 to subscribe to. I'll have to spend some time to see ho …], Will be good to hear if it works out with all of the links (or not).
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [My linux buddy gave me 6 to subscribe to. I'll have to spend some time to see ho …], You may also want to consider integrating with the Launcher Modular, that works out nicely, with an easy refresh to check for updates.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [My linux buddy gave me 6 to subscribe to. I'll have to spend some time to see ho …], [Edit] You may also want to consider integrating it with the Launcher Modular, that works out nicely, with an easy refresh to check for updates.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @imraniqbal [You may also want to consider integrating it with the Launcher Modular, that wor …], Thanks. I found Launcher Modular, but haven't installed it yet.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. I found Launcher Modular, but haven't installed it yet.], Even though I've made it my main launcher, I wouldn't recommend that.  It can be used as a standalone app.  The you can add an RSS page to it, integrating the results from SimplestRSS.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. I found Launcher Modular, but haven't installed it yet.], [Edit] Even though I've made it my main launcher, I wouldn't recommend that.  It can be used as a standalone app.  Then you can add an RSS page to it, integrating the results from SimplestRSS.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @imraniqbal [You may also want to consider integrating it with the Launcher Modular, that wor …], Oh I forgot to add a pull to refresh iny app?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kazord [Oh I forgot to add a pull to refresh iny app?], I'm getting that functionality from Launcher Modular.  May be a good idea to add to SimplestRSS, if it isn't already available.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Or does it refresh automatically?
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Nope xD
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> I use it through the launcher so I haven't view missing feature like that
<ubptgbot> <webMonkeyfromUA> Guys, I wanna to help … What I can do, and must know? … I have some knowledge ofJavascript, but I think this unhelpful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @webMonkeyfromUA [Guys, I wanna to help … What I can do, and must know? … I have some knowledge ofJav …], That's where you'd be wrong! Between the various UBports websites (if you like webdev) or the UBports Installer (It's Electron!), some apps are written entirely using JavaScript for behavior. You can learn more about our pre
<ubptgbot> installed apps here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/preinstalled-apps.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you've got a device, maybe you'd like to take a look at the installer? It's got plenty of issues filed on it, just pick one and see what's going on. It's pretty easy to run straight from the command line. And if you have any questions, we're here to help. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <webMonkeyfromUA> @UniversalSuperBox Nice, I will start work at Monday … Thanks for information :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem. Do you have a supported device, one from https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's also an Express.js site, if you like Express)
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Hey guys, is this the right place to ask about bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I am struggling to get it to work properly in the van.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> We think it only wants to be a receiver rather than an emitter.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> (if that makes sense?)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bluetooth calling functionality doesn't currently work
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ah, that explains that.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I was trying to put music from my phone through the van radio
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Music should work, but it's wonky.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1045
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Well, I was trying a podcast through podbird. It kind of took, then wouldn't take
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Then when we hooked it up with another phone, we couldn't make it to be the sender.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> OK, thanks for that.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> At least I know it isn't me :)
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> I have lost my main Wi-Fi from my router. I got forget network once and now the phone won't pick it up. It just picks up a homecoming I have. Is there any terminal command I can use to fix this?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [We think it only wants to be a receiver rather than an emitter.], i've been using UT as an audio sink for close to a year now, so i suppose it kinda makes sense to think it may be related
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @lsjmhar [I have lost my main Wi-Fi from my router. I got forget network once and now the …], have you tried rebooting
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @Fuseteam [i've been using UT as an audio sink for close to a year now, so i suppose it kin …], Shame, I was going to listen to the UT podcasts in the van.
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> @Fuseteam [have you tried rebooting], Yep. Tried full reinstall from the imports installed using a full wipe but no difference. Was going to uninstall altogether and try android to see if it is working there but hope to get a solution here first.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [Shame, I was going to listen to the UT podcasts in the van.], bluetooth is very difficult thing to do, there was talk about a newer backend in the qa group but i haven't heard much about it yrt
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @lsjmhar [Yep. Tried full reinstall from the imports installed using a full wipe but no di …], a full reinstall via the installer and still? that sounds more like its a problem with the router rather than ut.......
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> Everything else is picking up router fine - linux laptop, Windows laptop, xbox, Amazon fire tab, wife's iphone, daughters Huawei android. Just my phone has lost it!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that just makes it weirder......
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if you already tried reflashing then i really don't think its software but it detects other networks so i also don't think its hardware
<ubptgbot> <lsjmhar> I know. Strange.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] if you already tried reflashing then i really don't think its software but it detects other networks so i also don't think its hardware........
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> audio via bluetooth is working in general in my experience.There are times that it doesn't work like my JBL go but it's a quite reliable
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i have failed to find an bluetooth speaker recently so i suppose it depends on the hardware
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> which channel btw?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> What was odd, was that when I first paired them, it worked, I was dead pleased. Then switched van off and couldn't make it happen again.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I think it decided it was a taker not a giver after all.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @lsjmhar [I know. Strange.], One thing you can try: `Connect to hidden network...`, putting in your details as usual.  That sometimes helps to re-establish a connection.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [What was odd, was that when I first paired them, it worked, I was dead pleased. …], ohw it worked once, have you tried repairing?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @Fuseteam [ohw it worked once, have you tried repairing?], yes, tried all sorts, repairing, restting radio back to factory, rebooting phone....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe you can check dmesg when you try to connect
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @Fuseteam [hmmm], then when we tried it with another phone, could onlyu make it receive music
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> what is dmesg?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes with another phone it can only receive audio as android cannot receive audio
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [what is dmesg?], if you enter your terminal
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and enter dmesg after a connection
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you could find out what's happening
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> When the radio couldn't find the phone, the phone showed as connected.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] and enter dmesg after a attempted connection
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I shall try dmesg tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> should i try anything in particular?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> as in want me to report anything back?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> OK, just put that in, don't understand the output. What am i looking for?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> lol, just managed to scroll. That is a bunch of info.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 release candidates have been respun. Please update and conti …], I applied this update to Nexus 5. It ran okay for awhile, but now has serious lag and poor connectivity. I'll have to look into it more tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John (Marlin) [I applied this update to Nexus 5. It ran okay for awhile, but now has serious la …], Could be the rare thing where wireless communications lock the device. Try rebooting it.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Could be the rare thing where wireless communications lock the device. Try reboo …], Yes. I already tried rebooting and also checked good connectivity on my dd.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> This is WiFi. The Nexus 5 has no SIM
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [lol, just managed to scroll. That is a bunch of info.], something about bluetooth you can report back to issue 1045 that dalton linked
<ubptgbot> Kévin Roggy was added by: Kévin Roggy
<ubptgbot> DmitryMospanenko was added by: DmitryMospanenko
<ubptgbot> roberto lupone was added by: roberto lupone
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> helloooo
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> there is anyone??
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> there is some people here, yes
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> i want talk about one problem
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> the nokia 5..
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> model:ta-1053
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> ???
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> ubuntu touch is compatible??
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> Nop
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> no??
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> did you know distro linux that guarantee many years of support
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> on any android phone?!
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> now i have android pie 9
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> sadly devices are no magically compatible because of drivers and things like that
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> to install UT on a new device you have to port it. There is a project wich wants to install UT (and other OSs) in some phones. It is halium project.
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> halium project👍
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> you can take a look here … https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <roberto lupone> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> and here … https://halium.org/
<ubptgbot> <Bachou> Hi, i'm new here, and I see you had an issue open for star2lte port but failed since the official halium is android 7. … I get a s9 (starlte) so i try with it and get some issues. … Herrie82 on github made a 8.1 and 9.0 version so i have test with 8.1 branch. … I follow your official doc on https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/ and i'
<ubptgbot> m stuck on "mka hybris-boot" … I get : … STATIC_LIBRARIES/libfdt_intermediates/export_includes needed by EXECUTABLES/dtbhtoolExynos_intermediates/import_includes', missing and no known rule to make it … i'm not at all an expert, and i really do not have any idea. Did someone already see this kind of error?
#ubports 2019-08-17
<ubptgbot> Dimas was added by: Dimas
<ubptgbot> zerojuan was added by: zerojuan
<Fuseteam> android 8.1 is not compatible with halium atm
<Fuseteam> feel free to ask in #halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm i don't see those messages on this side
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I do
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I thought i would try and join the conversation with the bluetooth thing. I fall at all hurdles.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> How do i click on a link in telegram on my phone?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Also, how do i untick all?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Which Telegram app are you using? It sounds like it's the old app. TELEports is the development focus now.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> both
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @j2g2rp [both], Sorry, that was supposed to be directed at Graham.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> lol 😆
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [How do i click on a link in telegram on my phone?], ^.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @j2g2rp [both], Out of interested, so do I. But recently I've found that I'm hardly ever opening the old one. What features do you still use it for?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @j2g2rp [both], [Edit] Out of interest, so do I. But recently I've found that I'm hardly ever opening the old one. What features do you still use it for?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> contacts, sharing  and untill last week voice messages 😂
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (incoming voice messages)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @j2g2rp [contacts, sharing  and untill last week voice messages 😂], Not long now... but that sharing is definitely a useful one, though.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp [(incoming voice messages)], Working now on teleports b
<ubptgbot> <webMonkeyfromUA> @UniversalSuperBox [No problem. Do you have a supported device, one from https://devices.ubuntu-touc …], No, I have with Android OS Huawei Honor 10
<ubptgbot> <webMonkeyfromUA> @UniversalSuperBox [(That's also an Express.js site, if you like Express)], Yeap, it's cool
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @webMonkeyfromUA [No, I have with Android OS Huawei Honor 10], Huawei = bad
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Dont know, it just says telegram. I only started on it a few weeks ago as a link from here when i was putting UT on the phone. Cant work out how to reply eitger.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Sorry if that's a repeat. Last one stayed black
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Graham Clark [Dont know, it just says telegram. I only started on it a few weeks ago as a link …], Use TELEports
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Graham Clark [Dont know, it just says telegram. I only started on it a few weeks ago as a link …], To reply just swipe from right to left.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It's standard gesture for UT Used for everything
<ubptgbot> Batuhan Coşkun was added by: Batuhan Coşkun
<ubptgbot> Ghanou Hidoud was added by: Ghanou Hidoud
<ubptgbot> <derVolk> https://www.immowelt.de/expose/2pg9r43
<ubptgbot> <Jason Ohlrogge> (Photo, 595x842) https://irc.ubports.com/AAjjulE0.png
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> spam spam spam egg sausage and spam
<ubptgbot> <labibme> https://www.silicon.fr/5g-bt-ubuntu-openstack-258943.html/amp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> spam?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> the last message?
<Fuseteam> irc side its still visible :p
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I removed the spam on TG
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fuseteam, you can't delete messages on IRC
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [Fuseteam, you can't delete messages on IRC], There are reasons for not to like IRC  nowadays ^^
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Question: if I wanted to bring inside my app the information of which UT global theme (e.g. SuruDark) is the current one, how am I supposed to do it? Via DBus? If so, is there an example of how to do that? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @malditobastardo [To reply just swipe from right to left.], Doh, i only found the delete side. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mattbel10 Try this:
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Fwd from dohbee: `Theme.name` from importing `Ubuntu.Components` will give you what theme is used by uitk
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @imraniqbal [Theme.name from importing Ubuntu.Components will give you what theme is used by …], really? that simple? I just try and revert :)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mattbel10 [really? that simple? I just try and revert :)], I haven't tried it myself so let us know how it works out for you.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @imraniqbal [I haven't tried it myself so let us know how it works out for you.], it works like a charm! Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mattbel10 [it works like a charm! Thank you :)], I was just the messenger (as you can see from the forwarded message).
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Good to know, by the way.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @imraniqbal [I was just the messenger (as you can see from the forwarded message).], oooh aahhahhah Rodney as usual, thanks to him also (you did a good messenger job BTW 😝)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [I removed the spam on TG], the silicon dot fr link? i still see it. not sure if it's spam or just posting in the wrong place since it's a) off topic and b) in french
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @dohbee [the silicon dot fr link? i still see it. not sure if it's spam or just posting i …], Oh that one. I believe it's just in the wrong group, not necessarily spam.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @labibme [https://www.silicon.fr/5g-bt-ubuntu-openstack-258943.html/amp], please keep to on topic (ubports and ubuntu touch) posts in here, and keep them in english. random links with no context is not helpful. thanks. :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [Seperately from my above questions (please do answer them, they pertain to a muc …], I'm still hoping for some advice on this issue.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> So is teleports just a newer version of telegram?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Graham Clark [So is teleports just a newer version of telegram?], TELEports is the latest UT native Telegram client coded using Telegram's recently updated API - and features much faster loading and smoother scrolling than the old Telegram app.  It also allows editing which the old app couldn't do.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Graham Clark [So is teleports just a newer version of telegram?], TELEports is still missing some features but these are being worked on now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [I'm still hoping for some advice on this issue.], where are you running the installation from?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the error is plainly printed in the log, btw
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Libertine, via terminal.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The error is plainly printed yes but that doesn't lead to a solution in this case despite diligent research.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [The error is plainly printed yes but that doesn't lead to a solution in this cas …], the problem is likely that `/run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.terminal/` is not bind mounted inside the proot in this case, and so you get the error from `mktemp`
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah, hmmm. I disregarded that, I thought it was of no consequence from previous experience installing packages.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Could be the rare thing where wireless communications lock the device. Try reboo …], Things aren't working any better today. WiFi connectivity is barely there. Morph browser will show the progress bar for just a second showing it's trying to load a page, but it immediately brings up the Network Error page, "It ap
<ubptgbot> pears you are having trouble viewing [web page attempted]. Error: net=ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED. WiFI settings show Connected. Teleports connects well enough to refresh the chat most recent message preview, but locks up and won't let me select a chat. Scopes scrolling is jerky, so we are at the same status I posted yesterday concerning this last rc updat
<ubptgbot> e - poor connectivity and serious lag. Is there a fix I can try, or should I change channel to revert to an earlier UT version?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> (Nexus 5)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Could be the rare thing where wireless communications lock the device. Try reboo …], [Edit] Things aren't working any better today. WiFi connectivity is barely there. Morph browser will show the progress bar for just a second showing it's trying to load a page, but it immediately brings up the Network Error page,
<ubptgbot>  "It appears you are having trouble viewing [web page attempted]. Error: net=ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED. WiFI settings show Connected. Teleports connects well enough to refresh the chat most recent message previews but locks up and won't let me select a chat. Scopes scrolling is jerky, so we are at the same status I posted yesterday concerning this last r
<ubptgbot> c update - poor connectivity and serious lag. Is there a fix I can try, or should I change channel to revert to an earlier UT version?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is using all the CPU and causing it to disconnect and reconnect quickly? (network changed)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Things aren't working any better today. WiFi connectivity is barely there. Morph …], adb/ssh in and check `top` to see if something is using all CPU? if apps scope scrolling is jerky, and you're getting network changed errors, it sounds like maybe something is gone whacky with networkmanager
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Why is it that most packages seem to install fine without that bind mount, and yet Libre Office refused on the upgrade to 6.2?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Different packaging
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> OIC.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So, the command to make the bind should be `libertine-container-manager configure -i CONTAINER-IDENTIFIER -b add -p /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.terminal/`, am I right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [So, the command to make the bind should be libertine-container-manager configure …], i think it won't work because it's not in the phablet home
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [adb/ssh in and check top to see if something is using all CPU? if apps scope scr …], Thanks. Here's the output of _top_ … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n6cwCqK6ZD/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Thanks. Here's the output of _top_ … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n6cwCqK6ZD/], did you reflash the anbox kernel after upgrading?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what `03mmsproxy` is, but it seems to be your problem
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Or maybe no. Maybe I did it after changing to rc channel, but not after yesterday's update.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Let me refresh it now.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee [i think it won't work because it's not in the phablet home], You're right:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> `ERROR: configure():  Cannot mount /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu/terminal, mount path must be in /home/phablet or /media/phablet.`
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [Fuseteam, you can't delete messages on IRC], makes sense :3
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So what's the next step?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [So what's the next step?], tried adb/ssh to run `libertine-container-manager` with?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm doing that just now in fact. ADB. But that's when the error arose.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you running `apt-get` in a root shell inside the container, or are you running `libertine-container-manager install-package` in the host?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The latter.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [did you reflash the anbox kernel after upgrading?], Okay! That did the trick! At idle most CPU processes are under 2%. I saw nearly 6% once. Browser is working, lag is gone. Embarrassing how stupid mistakes can cause such a panic. It ate 2/3 of my battery in an hour too. I was afraid my battery went bad!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so anbox was eating the cpu......
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Should i do a root shell, instead?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> probably as apt requires root
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [so anbox was eating the cpu......], Seems like. The rc update this time was only about 100mb, so I'm not sure what it replaced and what it did to the old anbox install.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [I'm doing that just now in fact. ADB. But that's when the error arose.], the same error happened from adb? the terminal app dir in the error makes no sense then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [probably as apt requires root], it's already running as "root" in this case
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah hmm
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee [the same error happened from adb? the terminal app dir in the error makes no sen …], In truth, I haven't tried the installation from ADB yet. I've only tried the bind mount so far. But I'll run the installation now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right the bind mount limitation is in libertine, not where you're running it from
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Quite, I just thought I'd test your thought that it wouldn't work because it has to be `media` or `home`.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Fuseteam [so anbox was eating the cpu......], Anbox is a battery eater
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and now i know why 😋 cpu yumyum
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [Anbox is a battery eater], I don't know what it didn't like. Before the new rc update I got 34 hours up time on one charge, though only a few hours sot.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> did the anbox apps work?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> as ota updates does break anbox currently
<ubptgbot> <T F> Did Ubuntu touch support the thx hd2 at one point?
<ubptgbot> <T F> *htc hd2
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> not afaik
<ubptgbot> <T F> Ok thx
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can check halium if its a pip?
<ubptgbot> <T F> Do u know where
<ubptgbot> <T F> All I see is current supported devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam [you can check halium if its a pip?], No one knows what pip means. :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> true xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @T F [Do u know where], https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pip is port in progress btw
<ubptgbot> <T F> Oh thanks
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [did the anbox apps work?], I think so, but I just did a quick check. Settings for sure because I wanted to see if the battery stats would tell me anything about my battery drain. So many apps don't work in Anbox anyway.
<Fuseteam> hmm i see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [No one knows what pip means. :P], i was wondering what python had to do with it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [In truth, I haven't tried the installation from ADB yet. I've only tried the bin …], That worked! But Libertine still shows some weird behaviour whereby if you don't close certain flavours of Libre Office programs (Calc, Draw etc) just right, it seemingly won't open again apart from via the terminal. Anyone know of a
<ubptgbot>  fix?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i was wondering what python had to do with it], 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1Xa794z0.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> mlaarebi was added by: mlaarebi
<ubptgbot> <mlaarebi> Hi … Can you please, add support for the old phones ditched by the big companies like Samsung. … A lot of users may be ready to move to ubuntu touch after their phones stopped receiving security updates. … And can you please add support for infinix phones too!? 😁😁 I have one that i really want to try ubuntu touch on it.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> providing support for new devices (or old ones) is hard and requires a lot of effort. most people porting Ubuntu Touch to smartphones do so voluntarily in their spare time.
<ubptgbot> <mlaarebi> @fredldotme [providing support for new devices (or old ones) is hard and requires a lot of ef …], Thank you 😔😔
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mlaarebi [Hi … Can you please, add support for the old phones ditched by the big companies …], you can help make this happen quicker by doing any of the steps described in these docs:  start here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and unfortunately a lot of manufacturers don't release their kernel/vendor trees, and don't allow unlocking bootloaders, so supporting every device is not possible
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> www.pardus.org.tr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Batuhan Coşkun [www.pardus.org.tr], @fredldotme @UniversalSuperBox @advocatux @mariogrip @wayneoutthere spam?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Batuhan Coşkun [www.pardus.org.tr], please do not paste off topic or random links in here. thanks
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Can you tell me about Ubuntu OS? … Do you have Google Play Store support?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Ubuntu is different from Android in that its UI provides a feature called convergence, which allows your device to turn into a full-blown desktop with typical windows. Ubuntu Touch does not have the Google Play Store though.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> [Edit] Ubuntu is different from Android in that its UI provides a feature called Convergence, which allows your device to turn into a full-blown desktop with typical windows. Ubuntu Touch does not have the Google Play Store though.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Batuhan Coşkun [Can you tell me about Ubuntu OS? … Do you have Google Play Store support?], UT is the OS to use if you want to a mobile system that gives you functionality while also being able to stop using Google services completely.
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Can I see the app store owned by Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> [Edit] Can I see the app store owned by Ubuntu OS?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Batuhan Coşkun [Can I see the app store owned by Ubuntu OS?], What you refer to as Ubuntu OS is Ubuntu Touch, Ubuntu the Desktop OS is made by Canonical. But you can access the phone and tablet stores here: https://open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> if you are attached to specific apps then UT will disappoint you - but if you are open to alternatives that can do the same functions then UT can provide a good open source privacy honoring option
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] if you are attached to specific apps then UT will disappoint you - but if you are open to using alternatives that can do the same functions then UT can provide a good open source privacy honoring option
#ubports 2019-08-18
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [?], ohw nothing just showing how a 'long' message is rendered on the otherside :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TartanSpartan's message was a single word too long xD
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> How can I use hifi in MEIZU pro 5
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no need to keep posting the same question, if someone knows the answer or understands your question they will respond
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Cheen Sun [How can I use hifi in MEIZU pro 5], I am able to play 24bit 96kHz FLAC files via  the core Music app on my Meizu Pro 5.  I am not sure if that answers your question though.
<ubptgbot> buredoRUNofthecyborg was added by: buredoRUNofthecyborg
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0v3YgKJU.webp
<ubptgbot> <buredoRUNofthecyborg> @Tygerpro [<reply to media>], Hey!
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> @TotalSonic [I am able to play 24bit 96kHz FLAC files via  the core Music app on my Meizu Pro …], I mean if I installed Ubuntu Touch on my pro 5, how can I use hi-fi? Is it opened default?
<ubptgbot> * absdroid
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What is hi-fi?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [What is hi-fi?], The term hi-fi means High Fidelity. It was coined early in the period of improving audio quality for home stereo systems. Today primarily audiophiles are interested in such high end equipment. As suggested by Steven, FLAC (lossless) audio files are desired rather than common formats such as mp3.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> The return to vinyl LPs is also part of this.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah I know what is
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But I don't get his questions
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Maybe he mispoke and wanted wifi.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes. Most likely
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But who knows!!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> An eternal mystery!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> we could maybe make a pulse setting that tweaks the profile to play higher rate,
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> No no no
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Hi-fi
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Cheen Sun [Hi-fi], What is hi-fi
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Another audio channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How do you use it?
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Independent chips
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> In Android I can choose which audio-card I want
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> https://www.meizu.com/en/products/pro5/hifi.html
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> I can't explain by my bad English
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds like that's just the audio output
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And audio output works on Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But at the same time, since you haven't had an answer from anyone else I suppose it's a "Maybe"
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess as long as hi-fi audio formats are playing in UT then that's good
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure if the DAC matters though...they say HTC 10 has a good one
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> I think there is two audio-card in phone
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Cheen Sun [I think there is two audio-card in phone], I don't think there is - just a single DAC capable of outputting up to 24bit 192kHz
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> In Android I feel better than Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Maybe it's just a illusion
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Hi-resolution files can be played with the  core Music app with no problem.  The real question is whether the drivers and/or  Pulse audio is sending out at full resolution or if it is being downsampled first.  That I haven't tested.
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Are any Chinese there😂
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Sounds like that's just the audio output], I agree. It looks like they just enhanced the standard audio output.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I had an Asus Zenpad that had DTS audio. Nice, but just outputting to the headphone jack as normal.
<ubptgbot> <Cheen Sun> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [Hi-resolution files can be played with the  core Music app with no problem.  The …], i believe pulse does something to it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [Hi-resolution files can be played with the  core Music app with no problem.  The …], We should test this
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ill research, maybe be as easy as changing the pulse profile file
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> as a side note the eq plugin is installed, we could get a equlizer if someone knows how to edit the file, or perhaps making some profiles
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Any chance to implement an UI ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What bothers me more is the volume setting specially when plug in headphones etc. Its always so loud that kills my ears
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The loudness message doesn't help with it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> you can change what level that alerts you at
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i might be able to add that to uvolman
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That would be great
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> was trying to add balance, but is a lot harder than i thought
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cheen Sun [Are any Chinese there😂], https://t.me/UBports_Chinese
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh you're already in there i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Sounds like that's just the audio output], it's alternate settings for audio output i guess. and we don't have UI to configure that properly in UT yet
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, that page shows a 5 pin headset, wonder if that works...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [oh, that page shows a 5 pin headset, wonder if that works...], i presume it works if you have one, as that's probably handled in driver/firmware. but we are lacking some things in UT to be able to output correct signals from pulseaudio perhaps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we also don't have working playback controls on headsets, i think
<ubptgbot> aurnytoraink was added by: aurnytoraink
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, volume might work
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> Hey guys, I want to serouisly discuss about something important. Do you consider the nexus 7 more as a phone or a tablet ? For my case more like a phone. So this why I prefer to use it in portrait mode. But the problem is that the UBports team considers her as a tablet because we can not make call with it. But in every day use, more
<ubptgbot> people like it in portrait than landscape. … So I'm getting very frustrating when I boot up my nexus, and been forced to turn it because the lock screen is in landscape only and  doesn't allow rotation.
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> That a stupid thing for me that the lock screen can NOT be rotated with a tablet.
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> I mean, I can understand for a phone because 100% people uses it in portrait mode
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> But on a tablet it depends.
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> Also, considering I have an iPad which I can unlock him in all rotation, I don't see why I'm forced to change the position, and then change again
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> Also, when booted up, the nexus 7 goes landscape mode, then after unlocked her, goes portrait
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> All this rotation give me a headache 😂
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yes and me
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] Yes me to
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> To me the bigger problem with my Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb) is that bluetooth and camera both do not work.  I don't know whether those are problems with the wifi version (flo) though.
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> [Edit] Hey guys, I want to serouisly discuss about something important. Do you consider the nexus 7 more as a phone or a tablet ? For my case more like a phone. So this why I prefer to use it in portrait mode. But the problem is that the UBports team considers her as a tablet because we can not make call with it and so consider her i
<ubptgbot> n landscape mode. But in every day use, more people like it in portrait than landscape. … So I'm getting very frustrating when I boot up my nexus, and been forced to turn it because the lock screen is in landscape only and  doesn't allow rotation.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I use my Nexus 7 in both portrait and landscape though
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I have a flo and deb, and yes camera + bluetooth big problem
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @TotalSonic [To me the bigger problem with my Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb) is that bluetooth and ca …], I have a flo version, and the bluetooth is working (with a keyboard) but camera sucks really
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @fredldotme [Ubuntu is different from Android in that its UI provides a feature called Conver …], Tell me more about that convergence
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @fredldotme [What you refer to as Ubuntu OS is Ubuntu Touch, Ubuntu the Desktop OS is made by …], What you called Linux is in fact gnu Linux
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @fredldotme [What you refer to as Ubuntu OS is Ubuntu Touch, Ubuntu the Desktop OS is made by …], What you refer to Linux is in fact gnu Linux
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @TotalSonic Sconio For the camera, I already opened an issue on github but never solved … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1174
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @aurnytoraink [I have a flo version, and the bluetooth is working (with a keyboard) but camera …], yeah - bluetooth is a way bigger priority to me than the camera.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @aurnytoraink [@TotalSonic Sconio For the camera, I already opened an issue on github but never …], there's an open issue about lock screen rotation too. perhaps you want to investigate and work on making a pull request.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @marissaChan [Tell me more about that convergence], What would you like to know about it?
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> What is it and how does it work and how can i use it?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @marissaChan [What is it and how does it work and how can i use it?], https://ubports.com/devices/nexus5-convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @marissaChan [What is it and how does it work and how can i use it?], convergence is having the same experience and apps across a wide range of devices, and being able to use devices in different modes when they can support it
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mateosalta [oh, that page shows a 5 pin headset, wonder if that works...], That's for balanced audio - Left x 2, Right x 2, plus Ground. That phone supports balanced and unbalanced audio, so the circuitry has to recognize the type of headphone plug inserted and change the signal pin assignments accordingly.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mateosalta [oh, that page shows a 5 pin headset, wonder if that works...], [Edit] That's for balanced audio - Left x 2, Right x 2, plus Ground. That phone supports balanced and unbalanced audio, so the circuitry has to recognize the type of headphone plug inserted and change the signal pin assignments accordingly. (4 pin = Left, Ri
<ubptgbot> ght, Ground, and Mic)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @aurnytoraink [All this rotation give me a headache 😂], me too, there is a open bug for it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but since the lockscreen depends on a flag for which orentation, you can only have it one way or another
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @aurnytoraink [All this rotation give me a headache 😂], if you want all the time portrait you can change, let me find where that is
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> what happend with this? https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/987788101387997185
<ubptgbot> ErBiffi was added by: ErBiffi
<ubptgbot> NoNonMettoUnUsername was added by: NoNonMettoUnUsername
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @HenryOne [what happend with this? https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/987788101387997185], Ubuntu Touch went to a 16.04 Xenial base last year (up from the previous now unsupported 15.04).  Current plans are for UT to stay on Xenial for the time being (it is getting upstream support until 2021) and then likely  it will jump to a 20.04
<ubptgbot>  LTS base.  The big chore in this is changing from upstart to systemd.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Ubuntu Touch went to a 16.04 Xenial base last year (up from the previous now uns …], that was a teaser about OnePlus 6 port. nothing to do with which ubuntu version it's on :P
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [that was a teaser about OnePlus 6 port. nothing to do with which ubuntu version …], oh - whoops.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but, it's in roughly the same spot as all the other advanced halium ports; a bit stuck at the moment
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [that was a teaser about OnePlus 6 port. nothing to do with which ubuntu version …], I guess it hit the barrier that all the Halium ports hit in the past year - audio, calling, camera, sensors.  Seems some of the audio compatibility problems might have been solved recently though.  The progress that the Sony Xperia X port is ma
<ubptgbot> king is heartening to see for one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [I guess it hit the barrier that all the Halium ports hit in the past year - audi …], well i think the main barrier has been "more important things"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (both personally and with UT)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [well i think the main barrier has been "more important things"], but given that every UT Halium port project for the past year + has hit similar barriers is telling that there needed to be some fixes for primary issues made before real progress can be made.  I was reading in a blog somewhere recently that there had been a brea
<ubptgbot> kthrough made recently with getting audio support in Halium going - can't remember what precisely it was.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [but given that every UT Halium port project for the past year + has hit similar …], i don't think audio in halium itself is really an issue (since well, halium is only the android parts, packaged up in a container thing, to make it usable by multilpe "distros").
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there were some issues with hardware access from UT, as we were previously stuck on an older libhybris, but that's been upgraded now
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [there were some issues with hardware access from UT, as we were previously stuck …], that might have been what I was reading on - but I believe the barrier in support was fixed via some pulseaudio upgrades
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are also some issues still with UT rootfs on halium afaik
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> again - I am just recalling from foggy memory
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> New TELEports release out!
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> @imraniqbal [https://ubports.com/devices/nexus5-convergence], does that also work with the 1+1?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @marissaChan [does that also work with the 1+1?], I believe it does, if you have one running UT you can always try it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @marissaChan [does that also work with the 1+1?], OP1 does not have wired video output. only Miracast, and the performance is not good for interactive use, really
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I stand corrected
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Flohack [New TELEports release out!], Thanks a lot !
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @marissaChan [does that also work with the 1+1?], You can send the OnePlus One to an external display wirelessly via "Miracast" - you will need a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter connected to the display you wish to send to.  Then in System Settings go to "Brightness & Display", check "External display" on and then choose the MS Disp
<ubptgbot> lay adapter from the list that will come up under "Wireless display"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @marissaChan [does that also work with the 1+1?], also you will need to connect to a Bluetooth keyboard.  You can use the phone itself as a track pad once it is connected to an external display - but this tends to be clumsy - so it also good to connect a Bluetooth mouse, or keyboard with built in trackpad, as well.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [New TELEports release out!], thank you!  Great to see the development on this really picking up some pace.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It does, but main reason was until now that I was on parental leave with some time left hehe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So I hope we can keep the pace but it might get a bit slower again
<ubptgbot> <Tea> Did a great job so far!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [also you will need to connect to a Bluetooth keyboard.  You can use the phone it …], usb keyboard/mouse will work better when using miracast
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [usb keyboard/mouse will work better when using miracast], is that an available option for OnePlus One, Meizu Pro 5 or Fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [yeah, volume might work], confirmed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [is that an available option for OnePlus One, Meizu Pro 5 or Fairphone 2?], it's an option on any device which supports USB OTG, which afaik, all of those do
<ubptgbot> <marissaChan> how long should flashing recovery and boot images take? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [it's an option on any device which supports USB OTG, which afaik, all of those d …], huh - will have to try that out
<ubptgbot> <Azniel Basri> https://youtu.be/jFAPWTAjoQA
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Azniel Basri [https://youtu.be/jFAPWTAjoQA], OFF topic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Azniel Basri [https://youtu.be/jFAPWTAjoQA], please delete this off topic post. thanks. posting random links with no context, and off topic content, is not appreciated, and can be viewed as spamming
<ubptgbot> <NoNonMettoUnUsername> We un po' di gnocca qua?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NoNonMettoUnUsername [We un po' di gnocca qua?], please do not forward non-english private messages from other people to here.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well or private messages at all, really
<ubptgbot> haedyhade was added by: haedyhade
<ubptgbot> pubaeduko was added by: pubaeduko
#ubports 2020-08-10
<ubptgbot> Luis Raul A L was added by: Luis Raul A L
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Lirrums [Puedes encontrar nuestra charla hablando de Ubuntu touch en Youtube, muchas grac …], English only please ^^SPAM
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @floop2 [English only please ^^SPAM], Is it considered spam if it's a video about making apps for UbuntuTouch?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah doesn't seem to be a spam although it would be better if an English message was added to explain what the forwarded link is
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> @Javacookies [yeah doesn't seem to be a spam although it would be better if an English message …], is a live we gave in our ubuntu community in colombia 🇨🇴 talking about app development with UT, no is spam.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's cool👍
<ubptgbot> Bhojpuria_bhaia was added by: Bhojpuria_bhaia
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Lirrums [Puedes encontrar nuestra charla hablando de Ubuntu touch en Youtube, muchas grac …], Cool! I guess you posted this already in the spanish group?
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], I love this 😍 Looks like good old Nokia Communicators
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @dohbee [I don't think Adobe provides generic arm builds of flash], Also, Flash is discontinued and should not be used anymore
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], You'r imei clearly shown in this video i suggest deleting the vif
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @jonny [Cool! I guess you posted this already in the spanish group?], Yes she did
<ubptgbot> <extraymond> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], Wow that's impressive.
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], [Edit] You'r imei clearly shown in this video i suggest deleting the vid
<ubptgbot> <KIEK13> .
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @extraymond [Wow that's impressive.], daaayyyyuuumm
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> The F(x)tec is a lovely device but it's bloody expensive
<ubptgbot> <Sam> @Silvershock [The F(x)tec is a lovely device but it's bloody expensive], Worth every penny imo
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Do someone use the signet password manager on Ubuntu Phone?
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> I am planning on installing the client in a Libertine container. Can someone help me?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @malditobastardo [I was playing toda with a Pinephone CE (thanks @milkor73) , we made some calls e …], https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4430/low-phone-call-volume-on-pinephone
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Maybe this is related. Anyway. I didn't read people complaining about this that's why I want someone to confirm this to me as well
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @malditobastardo [Maybe this is related. Anyway. I didn't read people complaining about this that' …], I agree with that : sounds related to phone calls are not enough loud.
<ubptgbot> jimmytest was added by: jimmytest
<ubptgbot> <DanielS79> @malditobastardo [Maybe this is related. Anyway. I didn't read people complaining about this that' …], I can confirm this, too: People say that they can hear me crystal clear (even better quality than with my other phones), while I can hardly understand them because the sound is so low.
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @DanielS79 [I can confirm this, too: People say that they can hear me crystal clear (even be …], Sometimes this also happen on FP2
<ubptgbot> Вова Широков was added by: Вова Широков
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> Hi all, on my UBports CE I cannot make calls but I can receive them but there is no sound. Outgoing calls fail. I can send and receive texts. Sound does work in Morph and on dial pad. … Is there something I need to run in order to get these working?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> any one with experience with either the Sony Xperia X or the X Performance running UT? which should I get?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> difference are in gpu/cpu. Is either phone more problematic in bringing up UT then he other?
<ubptgbot> Omer Ori was added by: Omer Ori
<ubptgbot> <Ben> Hi. My Nexus 5 doesnt show WLAN-SSIDs anymore and i cant connect. A known bug? Any solution?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Karl Kelso [Hi all, on my UBports CE I cannot make calls but I can receive them but there is …], From what I know this is not yet implemented for PinePhone. WIP.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Danfro [From what I know this is not yet implemented for PinePhone. WIP.], in general, calls should be working, but different providers may have various issues
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> Yeah I can call with UBports Pinephobe
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> And SMS
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @matv1 [any one with experience with either the Sony Xperia X or the X Performance runni …], Xperia X works very fine, except camera.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> awsum thanks. The x was where my research was pointing me to
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @dohbee I can make and receive calls on Mobian without issue using the same Mint Mobile SIM here in USA.  … I checked the Pine64 forums and some were hit and miss using UBports and Mint. I did run the scripts the turn the modem on but it did not seem to make a difference.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mobian i guess is probably based on debian testing, not ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there are probably some discrepancies between ofono versions and such
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> I dont think Mobian uses ofono
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it depends on what dialer you use
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it's phosh/gnome stuff maybe it's using modem-manager
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> They use modem manager
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> I wanna ask  … That  … I have OPPO neo 7 … Will ubuntu touch will run on it?
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> If it is the dialer, then it is able to work for some carriers and not others?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Karl Kelso [If it is the dialer, then it is able to work for some carriers and not others?], no, it's not like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's that pinephone is an in-development phone and there are still some issues being worked on
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [I wanna ask  … That  … I have OPPO neo 7 … Will ubuntu touch will run on it?], Can a get an answer  … Please
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [I wanna ask  … That  … I have OPPO neo 7 … Will ubuntu touch will run on it?], [Edit] Can i get an answer  … Please
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Can i get an answer  … Please], you must port it
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [I wanna ask  … That  … I have OPPO neo 7 … Will ubuntu touch will run on it?], [Edit] Can I get an answer  … Please
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> any device not on https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io must have a port made for it. you are welcome to do so
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [I wanna ask  … That  … I have OPPO neo 7 … Will ubuntu touch will run on it?], Oppo Neo 7 is A33f?
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> But originally it's provided with 1 gb ram  … N 16gb rom
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @commandyourstyle [Oppo Neo 7 is A33f?], Yeap bro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [But originally it's provided with 1 gb ram  … N 16gb rom], it doesn't matter. every device needs specific port built for it
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [But originally it's provided with 1 gb ram  … N 16gb rom], and AFAIK it didn't have workable device tree.
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @dohbee Understand completely. Outside of the calling issue and camera, the UBports runs smoothly.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> go to https://t.me/halium to get started
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> So I just need to port n it will work ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the necessary things are available to port it, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but we don't control that
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> just a note, 1 gb device is not a reasonable porting target at this point
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] just a note, 1 gb RAM device is not a reasonable porting target at this point
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [So I just need to port n it will work ?], in theory... 1GB RAM can't run ubuntu touch.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> but alternative thing is postmarketOS
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in practice there's zRAM and it can work somewhat ok
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Sorry but  … What's zRam
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> oppo a33f is too old... and it's kernel version 3.10.49...
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @commandyourstyle [oppo a33f is too old... and it's kernel version 3.10.49...], Bro I guess u know alot about that device
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Bro I guess u know alot about that device], because I have similar device A51f
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> O … So what's that running on
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> I mean in present
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mrcyjanek [Because it's something simple like neofetch and some static binaries that doesn' …], Neofetch seems to be a bash script tho :x
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @judgment956 [Here is the original repo. https://github.com/Xray1870/sailbook/tree/master and …], Cool i'll look into it when i have a chance
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Sorry but  … What's zRam], Zram is a program that compresses things in ram to allow for more room
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Sorry but  … What's zRam], [Edit] Zram is a program that compresses things in ram to allow for more room in ram
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> To put it simply it allow a 1gb ram phone to appear to have 1.5gb
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ^ Oversimplified mind you
#ubports 2020-08-11
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> It is more that you exchange some CPU cycles plus a bit of your (really fast) internal memory. And in return you get in-ram (compressed) SWAP space which is still pretty fast.
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> And it improves system stability in some cases , since processes\ are killed when out of RAM/SWAP.
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> It is not a silver bullet, using it wrongly may slow down your system too.
<ubptgbot> Kent Johansen was added by: Kent Johansen
<ubptgbot> <Kent Johansen> With the new Linux kernel 5.8 that has support for snapdragon 865, will we see more ubuntu touch for newer devices?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> there's no devices for ubuntu touch that run mainline on a qualcom chip
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so maybe in 3-ish years if the postmarketOS crew gets there
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> the qualcom-based phones that run ubuntu touch use Halium, which means android kernel + libhybris
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> because even if the kernel can run there, that doesn't mean there's drivers for everything else (modem, gpu, wifi, bluetooth, etc etc)
<ubptgbot> <Kent Johansen> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah I wish it's as simple as that but sadly it's not...
<ubptgbot> issuen was added by: issuen
<ubptgbot> <Kent Johansen> Has there been any attempt to create a program to somewhat automate porting to new devices be providing a correct set of files? Porting seems to be very manual and labour intensive, which almost makes it impossible to keep up with an ever increasing types of devices coming to market
<ubptgbot> <Kent Johansen> *by..
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> if lineageOS can't do it on android, what makes you think we'd be able to do it crossing a much bigger gap?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rogieroudshoorn [if lineageOS can't do it on android, what makes you think we'd be able to do it …], Its not that big gap actually
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> On halium 9 it is matter of running kernel config checker in some cases
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> For example on xiaomi-daisy
<ubptgbot> <Omer Ori> Is there a way to initiate a secret chat on teleports? I can't find the option...
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @mateosalta [ok, pay yourself to a diffrent address, then when it ammounts something transfer …], Sailfish disappeared, Pesbuk and Twitter not working. Only able to get to login screen with Onion browser. Is it just a FP2 fault or general?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dave1152000 [Sailfish disappeared, Pesbuk and Twitter not working. Only able to get to login …], I assume you meant to say Sailbook instead of Sailfish
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @matv1 [I assume you meant to say Sailbook instead of Sailfish], Yes Sailbook - my mistake
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I still get a login screen for fb on Morph browser
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> I just get a Network error
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Sailbook also still does work if you have the click. But i seems to have been removed from OpsenStore. Appearantly the old maintainer decided he didnt want to do it anymore. Someone else needs to take that on
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah hang on. I am on edge channel on this phone. So it will probably be telated to QtWebEngine which is too old in stable channel
<ubptgbot> <matv1> sorry
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> OK will try changing channel and see what happens
<ubptgbot> <matv1> you could try switching to edge (or maybe devel; I am not sure where the newer QtWebEngine has landed)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> disclaimer: you realise that edge channel is called that for a reason right 😉 ?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @mrcyjanek [For example on xiaomi-daisy], Is that really fully functional?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rogieroudshoorn [Is that really fully functional?], Ask @gizlu, but I think thay yes
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> Yes I'll try Dev first then Edge if that doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rogieroudshoorn [Is that really fully functional?], [Edit] Ask @gizlu, but I think that yes
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @mrcyjanek [Ask @gizlu, but I think that yes], hmmk, i'm actually tempted to buy a newer oneplus and try it out then
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rogieroudshoorn [hmmk, i'm actually tempted to buy a newer oneplus and try it out then], I recomment oneplus 6t c: it already have a working port
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I daily drive it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> tempting - but no video out and no headphone jack on that one right?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Nah
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Ita fully working
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Except sim 1 slot and flashlight
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> The second one have pending fix
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i meant hardware wise
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] Its fully working
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Then yes
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Not sure about first one, never checked that.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But for audio out i have usb c to jack
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dave1152000 [Yes I'll try Dev first then Edge if that doesn't work.], Cool! Please report back your findings. That will be helpfull to thers.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dave1152000 [Yes I'll try Dev first then Edge if that doesn't work.], [Edit] Cool! Please report back your findings. That will be helpfull to others.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> [Edit] ah hang on. I am on edge channel on this phone. So it will probably be related to QtWebEngine which is too old in stable channel
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @mrcyjanek [I recomment oneplus 6t c: it already have a working port], So why arnt phones like the 6t and that xiami not added to de devices page if they are that far along?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Because nobody is merging my pull requests
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'm not even making a pr for xiaomi-pine
<ubptgbot> <matv1> nobody wants to put their name down as device maintainer? Is that the issue?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> anyway, what ever the issue, I am sorry to hear that your contribs are not being put to use :(
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> +1
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> on a side note, this has to be the worst pun of the year https://ubports.com/shop/product/ubports-t-shirt-may-the-source-16#attr=5
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> But Ubuntu is not source-based :D
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @matv1 [Cool! Please report back your findings. That will be helpfull to others.], Yes. Looks like you were right. They both work now I'm on the Dev channel.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Excelent. Thnx for the feedback. The browser backend upgrade seems to work realy well
<ubptgbot> Raül was added by: Raül
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @matv1 [Cool! Please report back your findings. That will be helpfull to others.], Stopped working again after i turned UAdBlock back on. I then turned UadBlock off again but still won't work.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mh
<ubptgbot> <matv1> even after a reboot?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dave1152000 [Stopped working again after i turned UAdBlock back on. I then turned UadBlock of …], then it's an issue with uadblock, careful with the lists selection
<ubptgbot> Sundarraji U was added by: Sundarraji U
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @malditobastardo [then it's an issue with uadblock, careful with the lists selection], Have turned UadBlock off but still not working. Does it leave something in the hosts file?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I realy feel like it has something to with your location and that's why it works in Onion browser. Wonder though if clearing cache/cookies can fix your issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I realy feel like it has something to with your location and that's why it works …], onion browser does everything over tor though, so uadblock is irrelevant for it i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but maybe i'm wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jedi2light [But Ubuntu is not source-based :D], it's built from source, yes
<cfengineuser> Can I get some help building ubports for pinephone?
<cfengineuser> trying to follow readme
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which readme
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Hi, I'm trying to mount the folders of my synology NAS on UT with the smb protocol, so I edited the /etc/fstab file and I launched the classic mounting of all network folders, but obviously an error was sent back to me to tell me that some packets are missing for the cifs protocol to be recognized https://i.imgur.com/GQtzQ46.png … so before
<ubptgbot>  installing the packages I would like to know if there is a risk of damaging the installation after the different package installations?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernel doesn't have cifs support enabled i'm guessing; but afaik you should be able to mount samba shares directly in filemanager app
<ubptgbot> <Elias> @dohbee All right, how do I do this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure exactly. i just remember support for smb being added to filemanager app at some point before canonical dropped everything
<cfengineuser> UniversalSuperBox the one in git for building ubports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> cfengineuser, could you please send a link
<cfengineuser> https://gitlab.com/ubports/core/rootfs-builder-debos
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. What are you having trouble with?
<cfengineuser> ok i think i have docker installed
<cfengineuser> its on a differnt machine
<cfengineuser> the last part in the readme, about"Running"
<cfengineuser> I just don't understand the order of steps
<cfengineuser> ./run.sh DEBOS_PARAMETERS <-- where do i run this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. There is no run.sh script. Use the debos-docker script as noted at the top of the readme.
<cfengineuser> ok
<ubptgbot> <Elias> @dohbee Indeed, the application has been designed to support the smb protocol, because in the network part of the filemanager, the application lists the different machines present in the network and when you click on one of the machines, the application tries to connect via the SMB protocol, but unfortunately it didn't succeed for the serve
<ubptgbot> r connection https://i.imgur.com/Uj29CZ2.jpg https://i.imgur.com/qZEuEZh.jpg
<ubptgbot> <Elias> [Edit] @dohbee Indeed, the application has been designed to support the smb protocol, because in the network part of the filemanager, the application lists the different machines present in the network and when you click on one of the machines, the application tries to connect via the SMB protocol, but unfortunately it didn't succeed for th
<ubptgbot> e server connection  https://i.imgur.com/qZEuEZh.jpg https://i.imgur.com/Uj29CZ2.jpg
<cfengineuser> then i get a problem with my build
<cfengineuser> the VM can't do dns
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Elias [@dohbee Indeed, the application has been designed to support the smb protocol, b …], ok. maybe you can figure out what the problem is and help fix the app then :)
<cfengineuser> i am running on slackware
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> cfengineuser, have you modified something in the build process
<cfengineuser> no
<cfengineuser> just my system
<cfengineuser> i added the kvm group
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you blocked 1.1.1.1
<cfengineuser> and a udev rule
<cfengineuser> hmm
<cfengineuser> blocked?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you calling docker a VM?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is the virtual network bridge up and connected?
<cfengineuser> yes
<cfengineuser> oh here is an issue
<cfengineuser> i did not make a network bridge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. And docker containers are unable to access the network?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would do
<cfengineuser> it appears so
<cfengineuser> not sure how to set that up
<cfengineuser> i have done it for qemu
<cfengineuser> separate machine
<cfengineuser> I am running slackware64-current
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know how slackware does things any more, but yeah, make sure docker containers can use the network first
<cfengineuser> ok let me look into
<cfengineuser> thanks for help
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm also not sure how to use slackware. Unfortunately I won't be much help either
<cfengineuser> i'll likely be back
<ubptgbot> <Elias> @dohbee I'm gonna try to solve the problem
<cfengineuser> i need to e able to build and add to these images
<cfengineuser> for a project
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The debos script only downloads and installs the system-image build, so modifying it won't be simple
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What modifications are you thinking?
<cfengineuser> i need to add some binaries
<cfengineuser> perhaps take some away
<cfengineuser> it doesn't have to be simple
<cfengineuser> but help is greatly appreciated asI am new to pinephone
<cfengineuser> pine tab
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any particular reason why you find Ubuntu Touch best for the project?
<cfengineuser> i don't yet but its a candidate
<cfengineuser> definitely
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does seem like pmOS would be better for what you want
<cfengineuser> hmm ok
<cfengineuser> i can try that too
<cfengineuser> the units i have came with ubports
<cfengineuser> thought i would start iwth that build
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. As you'll see in the debos builder, there are a few layers of images installed over one another. You can build your own images of course, but you would also need to consider running your own system-image infrastructure.
<cfengineuser> if necessary
<cfengineuser> i have a huge build machine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-mainline-edge-pine-rootfs-arm64/ is installed, then the output from https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone is overlaid
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The rootfs contains the preinstalled Ubuntu system and the pinephone.tar.xz contains the kernel, recovery, bootloader...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then a keyring and version information files are installed
<cfengineuser> hmm
<cfengineuser> i may be abl to add my stuff on the fly
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I am also just wondering how you are managing to make your fstab edits persistent across reboots?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> or else I am not understanding what youre doing :)
<cfengineuser> hey if you think pmOS is a better place to start i am not opposed
<cfengineuser> i am not a fan of docker
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> cfengineuser, you can do it one-by-one on the installed device by making the rootfs read-write. But if you run a system update your changes may be overwritten, and if the changes break something we'll shrug
<cfengineuser> yes i am familiar with shrugs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you give a bit more detail?
<cfengineuser> I am under NDA bro
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. Then I can't really offer if it's the correct solution or not.
<cfengineuser> for now I am simply going through the build process to understand that
<cfengineuser> then i can answer that question
<cfengineuser> I have built the last 5 versions of android from scratch
<cfengineuser> I have POC on each
<cfengineuser> pinephone and pinetab just added to project spec
<cfengineuser> much to my delight
<cfengineuser> Thanks for your help and commentary
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :D
<cfengineuser> I am willing to bet that if i shared more your curiosity would overcome you
<ubptgbot> <dave1152000> @dohbee [onion browser does everything over tor though, so uadblock is irrelevant for it …], Changed again to the Edge channel and they work again so presumably the channel change reload resets something in the browser.
<ubptgbot> Salinas was added by: Salinas
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohniks have you been able to successfully use the instructions in docs.ubports.com#331?
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> I have a weird battery behavior on my Nexus 5, for a couple days. When connected, the icon on the panel turns into charging (green and thunder) but after 2 seconds goes back to normal. Under Battery settings, when disconnected shows "Last full charge" (and a time label, i.e, 47hrs ago), when connected that label turns into "Charging" for
<ubptgbot>  2 seconds and then disappears (the former label does not show up). The actual level seems to not change. Anyone experienced this before ?  Would that be HW or SW related ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most likely hardware, your USB cable is disconnecting
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @Dockerfile256 [On my desktop Linux laptop, I can run Minecraft Bedrock version using this tool …], This sparkles gold. If can be done the same with minetest, it means that raytracing is not too far for an android exported game
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> For UT
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> @UniversalSuperBox [Most likely hardware, your USB cable is disconnecting], I have tried several wall chargers, cables and with PC connection, same outcome. Is worth noting that when connected to the PC, the MTP service runs flawlessly and my PC doesn't seem to drop the device. Also, when power is actually-physically removed, the Low Bat
<ubptgbot> tery warning pops up, this not happening under the conditions described before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jorovifi [I have tried several wall chargers, cables and with PC connection, same outcome. …], does the battery icon behave the same way when MTP is working fine?
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> yes
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> disconnected --> connect to PC --> shows on PC, battery on green --> 2 seconds --> battery on red, no changes on PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably the battery is bad or such then and not able to charge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> syslog should say
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> yes in deed
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> Aug 11 23:21:44 ubuntu-phablet repowerd[974]: UPowerPowerSource: change_device(/org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_batt_therm), is_present=1, state=3, percentage=0.00, temperature=0.00 … Aug 11 23:21:44 ubuntu-phablet repowerd[974]: UPowerPowerSource: change_device(/org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery), is_present=1, state
<ubptgbot> =5, percentage=6.00, temperature=-30.00 … Aug 11 23:21:47 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [17196.541964] batt_tm_worker: Stop charging !! … Aug 11 23:21:47 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [17196.543552] batt_tm_worker: set new threshold : low_temp = -300 high_temp = -50
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> UPowerPowerSource: change_device(/org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_batt_therm), is_present=1, state=3, percentage=0.00, temperature=0.00
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> UPowerPowerSource: change_device(/org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery), is_present=1, state=5, percentage=6.00, temperature=-30.00
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> batt_tm_worker: Stop charging !!
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> batt_tm_worker: set new threshold : low_temp = -300 high_temp = -50
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> these 4 messages are logged continuously
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> [Edit] these 4 messages are logged continuously every 3 seconds
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> "health = cold" [ /sys/class/power_supply/battery ]
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> and this shows under /sys/class/power_supply/ac … (connected to the PC) … POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=ac … POWER_SUPPLY_STATUS=Not charging … POWER_SUPPLY_HEALTH=Cold … POWER_SUPPLY_PRESENT=0 … POWER_SUPPLY_ONLINE=0 … POWER_SUPPLY_CURRENT_MAX=1472000 … POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGE_TYPE=N/A … POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_NOW=5165420 … POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_MAX=43520
<ubptgbot> 00 … POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGING_ENABLED=0
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> not sure how to interpret this, any thoughts ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems like the hardware is telling the kernel it stopped charging, and the kernel tells the software that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so could be a bad battery or bad voltage wire connection in the usb port of the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or bad ground maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mtp only needs the data connection wires which are stable it seems
<ubptgbot> Mary Hill was added by: Mary Hill
<ubptgbot> <jorovifi> @dohbee [or bad ground maybe], thank you, will see how long it survives. Have several chargers, wires and PCs, but no change. Will try with a battery bank to isolate further. The phone is about 4 months old and supposedly bought it sealed. Hopefully won't die so soon as is my only UT device
<ubptgbot> <Mary Hill> (Photo, 423x559) https://irc.ubports.com/RJu1ePV0.png LUCKY TIME
#ubports 2020-08-12
<ubptgbot> Cloud was added by: Cloud
<ubptgbot> Haywhy was added by: Haywhy
<ubptgbot> ayidsudirman was added by: ayidsudirman
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @fredldotme Since today's update, my Xperia X is stuck on the "SONY" boot screen. It does not react to any key press and cannot be turned off. What should I do? Just let it sit there and drain the battery, or is there any magic I can try?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Wow, fiddling around I found that pressing power and volume up/down together forces a reboot. I didn't know that. It needed two gos, but now it's booted into UT.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @ruedigerkupper [Wow, fiddling around I found that pressing power and volume up/down together for …], Good thing you shared that. My gf's Xperia X is arriving today :)
<ubptgbot> hafedh was added by: hafedh
<ubptgbot> First was added by: First
<ubptgbot> HoangJump was added by: HoangJump
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @matv1 [Good thing you shared that. My gf's Xperia X is arriving today :)], Enjoy! It's a good phone, UT runs great on it. All praise to Alfred! Be aure to follow his instructions for installing UBports on it.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @matv1 [Good thing you shared that. My gf's Xperia X is arriving today :)], [Edit] Enjoy! It's a good phone, UT runs great on it. All praise to Alfred! Be sure to follow his instructions for installing UBports on it.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I praise him every day :D
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> 👍
<ubptgbot> Debura Peragine was added by: Debura Peragine
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Hi. Question for those who run UT on something other than the Pinephone: Does toggling bluetooth on/off in either the Settings app or the Lomiri pull-down menu work for you? I've been doing some research as to why that's not functional on Pinephone, but realized it's probably good to know what the situation is for the other devices.
<ubptgbot> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it works on android based devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also i think i works on x86 image when running on hardware
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> As I unserstand, BT is a nasty subject.It is nothing to be resolved one for all, but must be resolved differently for each platform.
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> pinephone root password???
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no root password
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean the password for sudo?
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's whatever you set the pin/passphrase to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or just blank for swipe to unlock
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> ahhh ok
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> now I set the passphrase
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> tnks
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Anyone have any luck virtualizing the x86 image? Not sure if today's build is bugged or it's my setup, but seems to never get past "Starting virtual private network daemon".
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [Anyone have any luck virtualizing the x86 image? Not sure if today's build is bu …], seems to do the same here
<ubptgbot> <Debura Peragine> Binance Futures Will Launch BTC/USD Coin-Ⓜ Perpetual Contract With Up to 125x Leverage AND Binancе Giveaway for 10 000 BTC and 10 000 ETH!! Source - https://bit.ly/3fUXJ42
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> I was hoping to see what dbus looked like on a system that had the bluetooth toggle working. Both ubuntu-system-settings and Lomiri send a session signal, which doesn't seem to be populated with any of the variables that something like bluetoothctl sends, and it also never sends a system message to org.bluez, which after looking at t
<ubptgbot> he kernel bluez client code, I thiiiink that's how the power is supposed to be toggled. Just not sure what component is supposed to actually be in charge of telling the kernel to power on/off the device.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [I was hoping to see what dbus looked like on a system that had the bluetooth tog …], what does the log for `indicator-bluetooth` say when toggling the switch in the indicator?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be `~/.cache/upstart/indicator-bluetooth.log` i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it uses `/dev/rfkill` to turn off the radio
<ubptgbot> Anish Khan was added by: Anish Khan
<ubptgbot> C1A0BELLA was added by: C1A0BELLA
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Wow, that's helpful. From the name of it, I didn't think it was something worth looking at.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> "Could not write rfkill event: Bad file descriptor"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bingo :)
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> So, just changing the file permissions (or the ownership) of /dev/rfkill and then restarting indicator-bluetooth-service is all it took to get it working.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> interesting
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Not persistent after reboot, though. Gonna try a udev rule.
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Yep, udev rule did the trick
#ubports 2020-08-13
<ubptgbot> <Fleha> (Sticker, 461x512) https://irc.ubports.com/802TyYVm.webp
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @YepYepperson [Yep, udev rule did the trick], +1
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mariogrip [but system-settings start in record time, and this is even on a pinephone], sweet! any how too around
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mateosalta [sweet! any how too around], Not yet, still needs lots of manual work
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, I got as far as installing the unity8-git pacakge
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> need some flags for launching mir I gess
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> well wayland miral?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> or am I looking in the wrong place trying to launch miral
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @UniversalSuperBox [Not yet, still needs lots of manual work], any "here is what I tried" text dump would work for me
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I am looking forward to all the updates UT is gonna see in the not so distant future
<ubptgbot> su_nian was added by: su_nian
<ubptgbot> Michael Durkopp was added by: Michael Durkopp
<ubptgbot> <Michael Durkopp> So for my question I think I'll post in the forum, but I wanted to ask here first.  … To make a LONG story short, I got the Nexus 5 and slimport and now I'm trying to get Ting to work.  … Ting was nice enough to send me a ting GSM Sprint SIM to use after thier systems won't let me use the Ting T-Mobile GSM SIM (apperently due to T
<ubptgbot> -Mobiles plans regarding GSM towers, hence why they sent me a Sprint SIM). … While the SIM works in Android (had to use android to activate the SIM) it doesn't work in Ubuntu Touch UNLESS I reboot the phone with the Ting T-Mobile GSM SIM (it works with 3G somehow) and hotswap it with the sprint sim. It only allows calls, but any settings changed to
<ubptgbot>  the SIM will make it lose connection. … TL;DR For anyone who is using TING for the Nexus 5 on Ubuntu Touch that are working, How did you guys get the SIM working? Or should I tell ting to let me use the Ting T-mobile GSM sim?
<ubptgbot> lerumolaSechaba was added by: lerumolaSechaba
<ubptgbot> <lerumolaSechaba> Good day, I would like to learn I have redmi note 6 where do I start please help
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Have to say I really am enjoying the bits of polish and streamlining that are going into OTA13 - the last RC update that added some small details and feature improvements to the Phone and Contact apps is much appreciated.  Thanks to UBports team for continued excellent work!
<ubptgbot> skorpea was added by: skorpea
<ubptgbot> kkeijzer was added by: kkeijzer
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Does anyone else have the problem that the camera app freezes when taking a picture on the OnePlus 3T? I think this happened since one of the last updates. Probably 430 or 431.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I ve got a OnePlus 3. It will probably have the same issue then. Hang on @kkeijzer let me check
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I am on 430 now
<ubptgbot> <matv1> And, interestingly, I do not have that issue
<ubptgbot> <matv1> updating now to 433. Let you know in a couple of minutes is anything changed
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Ah, apparently 433 was released 15 minutes ago.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> we are, if anything, bleeding edge :D
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> I don't have a 3T myself , but both my parents do, and they were both complaining about the camera app locking up.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you need the new camera app that's in testing and not released yet
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @dohbee I made this bug report: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1528 … Does this happen with the 'old' camera app?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> while we are on the OnePLus 3 phones. I seem to remember hearing that there was a GSI based build for the OnePlusses also in development now. Does anyone know if this the case or a misunderstanding on my part?
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> I read that as well.
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> Does it work for you on 433 by the way? Then I'll tell them to update.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hang on. I am in teh back of the garden and wifi is very poor. But I'ts too hot to move indoors :D
<ubptgbot> <matv1> besides, the 3 and the 3t do have different camera's, I just remembered
<ubptgbot> <matv1> so it could still be an issues that effects the one but not the other
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and upgrading now..
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and still no problem with taking pictures on my end
<ubptgbot> <matv1> looks all fine here
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @kkeijzer and how are your folks experiencing voice-calls, if I may ask? I frequently people tell me there is an echo on the line when calling me
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> I have that too when I call them, but it's not really that noticeable on my end.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah okay, thanks
<ubptgbot> <matv1> maybe calling and UT phone, calling another UT phone cancels out the echo :D
<ubptgbot> <matv1> [Edit] maybe calling a UT phone with another UT phone cancels out the echo :D
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> I use my Nokia 3310 for calls
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> They say the camera still crashes on build 433
<ubptgbot> Brat was added by: Brat
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @matv1 [besides, the 3 and the 3t do have different camera's, I just remembered], Are you sure the rear cameras are different? I thought only the front cameras were.
<ubptgbot> Rackshack was added by: Rackshack
<ubptgbot> Xto was added by: Xto
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Are there any xash ports for ut?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is that?
<ubptgbot> midhunvnadh was added by: midhunvnadh
<ubptgbot> gon13 was added by: gon13
<ubptgbot> <gon13> Hi EVERYONE. please is there any way to install UT on Nexus 5X (bullhead)??? I know is not  the one suggested (hammerhead) but is what I,ve got...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is not
<ubptgbot> <gon13> oh very sad for me, thanks Dalton
#ubports 2020-08-14
<ubptgbot> <Haywhy> (Photo, 857x598) https://irc.ubports.com/bpMDF0z2.png
<ubptgbot> subens was added by: subens
<ubptgbot> JayJhang was added by: JayJhang
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> many have tried in the past, so far none have succeeded, I think farthest anyone has gotten is Dalton with getting ssh
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @matv1 [@kkeijzer and how are your folks experiencing voice-calls, if I may ask? I frequ …], they say that is one the us one a3000
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so maybe another different component
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> like the secondary noise canceling mic? but yes on the a3000 everyone on the other end say the call is unbearable - but on my side is clear
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @mateosalta [like the secondary noise canceling mic? but yes on the a3000 everyone on the oth …], I wouldn't call it unbearable. I hear a slight echo when I call my parents, but it's not so bad that I'm unable to talk to them.
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> @mateosalta [they say that is one the us one a3000], I doubt it's a US model though. Wouldt they even work here in Europe? I bought both of those phones for them from Dutch sellers here.
<ubptgbot> <kkeijzer> I'm currently more annoyed by the fact that the camera app stopped working on both of their 3T's than that slight echo in calls.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there are no port yet for Xperia XZ or XZs, right? … at least a port that can be used as daily driver like Xperia X?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I really want the Ice Blue XZs 😄
<ubptgbot> mrConLenov was added by: mrConLenov
<ubptgbot> <Matthew Wagner> (Photo, 358x796) https://irc.ubports.com/ygkvnq38.png
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Does anyone know what the letters E, H, L indicating in the network icon ? I assume E is for Error as I'm offline when the E is on but what about the other letters ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> E = Egde … H = HSDPA / 3G? … L = 4G/LTE … terms can be technically different but I think they are represented the same
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if you're not familiar with Edge, it's a bit faster than GPRS but a lot slower than 3G
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @Javacookies [E = Egde … H = HSDPA / 3G? … L = 4G/LTE … terms can be technically different but I th …], For some reason, I have always said and read "HDSPA" - I dont know why xD
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Thanks for making that clear, 20 years to late xD
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> don't worry, I searched it first t confirm if I was right...it was confusing to me as well 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [Does anyone know what the letters E, H, L indicating in the network icon ? I ass …], You should be online with E but it will be deadslow
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Like on the mountains, you get tg notifications but it's to slow to load a chat :)
#ubports 2020-08-16
<leaftype> I'm on the pinephone... just trying to transfer files. Is there some trick I'm not getting? Computer doesn't recognize that it's even plugged in
